# MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo.



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*EDITED 2007: Initial 'completed' info on page 14 + component list at the bottom of this post.*
*EDITED 2010: New component list (2'nd engine build) added below.*
*EDITED 2010: For those looking to this thread for suggestions on building your own custom 24V Turbo - read this.
*The only reason we did the custom setup on this car is because when this thread was first created the only turbo kit options were EIP and HPA. HPA was ridiculous ($14K) and EIP was crap. Nowadays 24V guys have very reasonable options! I suggest C2 Motorsports for turbo kits - Jeff is a great guy to deal with and I've personally worked on a few C2 kitted cars. The hardware is solid & the software is unmatched. *You will not build a decent custom 24V Turbo for less than the cost of a C2 kit.* Having said that - I'm extremely happy with the way it all came together.
_________________________________________________________________________________________
_Original Post:_
So after having a supercharged 24V for over a year and a half... I've decided to turbocharge the car.
The reasons for me going turbo are as follows:
1) ~370WHP or so is the expected amount of power for a VF stage 3 car - and there's no real room for more with the V9 Blower. 
2) Expected price of the kit is in the area of $2700.00 - which any way you slice it - compared to turbo - is high $ to HP ratio. (plus $750.00 for a charger rebuild?)
3) *I got beat by an Integra with a huge turbo.* That's reason enough!!








4) I felt how fast my friend's T3/T4 1.8T car is... (Faster than my VR at 8PSI)








5) VF-Engineering is IN MY OPINION taking forever and a day to finish the 24V Stg. 3 kit. Originally it was supposed to come out in May '06.







And I'm tired of waiting http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I want to say this: VF-Engineering is SINCERELY an AWESOME company to do business with. They have helped me thru EVERYTHING I had a question on - and even after I sell my kit - I'm sure they would help me with disassembly questions







Which is nuts. The customer service with VF is above and beyond anything I could have hoped for - and I'm leaving VF with a TON of caution knowing I won't have a company like that to back me up if I **** something up







So thanks to Jeff and everyone over at VF. I'd suggest a supercharger thru you guys to ANYONE I know. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
On the topic at hand: As of right now - I'm sourcing a few different parts and getting quotes from a few different companies. Momentum, Sleepers, and EIP (for a partial kit). I've seen *in person* kits from ALL THREE companies - and the hardware on all of 'em is very good. All three companies have their strong points - and I'm pretty confident I know what each of 'em is all about. REGARDLESS of what goes down for hardware - Sleeper's will be doing my software http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I could go on and on about how good Momentum has been to me for the past year and a half... But I'm sure 'yall are tired of hearing how freakin' awesome Momentum is








I have yet to actually do business with Sleepers - But from what I've heard... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm looking into ball bearing Turbonetics T4s - and Garrett GT35R turbos... I'm probably not going to go much bigger because after having a supercharger - getting used to lag is going to be unbearable unless it's a quick spooling turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I should be ready financially by March at the latest.







The goal for this kit is 400WHP on a semi-mild tune... Hoping to be able to up the boost during track use - but that might not be 100% doable - we'll see.
*Parts list as of NOW and what I've decided on:*
EIP HG spacer (have it)
GReddy Type-S (have it)
C2/Sleeper's custom tune 
Whatever injectors Jeff says I should use








HBx Weldless FMIC







(have two







)
A pic for clicks pertaining to the subject at hand!








*Anyone with info, thoughts, words of wisdom, or ANYTHING AT ALL! Please feel free to post up.*
_________________________________________________________________________________________
_Added after initial completion:_
*PARTS/COMPONENT LIST as of 2007*
~Dyno'd 400whp @ 17psi misfiring on one cyl due to a short on injector #5 which is what eventually lead to the 2'nd build below!~
Garrett 60-1 .70A/R Turbo
Sleeper's Intake Manifold
Pagparts Turbo Manifold - Custom Ported by Sleeper's
Tial 38mm Wastegate
ARP Headstuds
630CC Injectors
EIP Headgasket Spacer
Pagparts/Sleeper's Custom Downpipe
HTS Couplings
Turbosmart Dual Stage Boost Controller
GReddy Type-S Blow Off Valve (recirc'd)
100% Custom Sleeper's Air/Water Intercooler System
VF-Engineering Engine Mounts
Custom Boost Piping
Custom WG piping
Custom 3" Exhaust
_________________________________________________________________________________________
_Added after rebuild:_
*PARTS/COMPONENT LIST as of 2010*
~Now running 17psi daily - 22psi on switch - up to 26psi tested on pump gas without pulling timing~
Jeff Atwood (C2 Motorsports) Custom Tune
630CC Injectors
2.9L Block
Wossner Forged Pistons (9:1)
Integrated Engineering Forged Rods
ARP hardware
Garrett T4 T60-1 70 A/R
PAGPARTS Turbo Manifold (Port Matched & honed a bit)
Sleepers Custom 3" Downpipe (V-Banded)
Custom 4" Turbo Inlet Pipe
Tial 38MM Wastegate
Custom Air to Water Intercooler system
Custom Intake Manifold
Turbosmart Dual Stage Boost Controller
Greddy Type-S BOV (recirc'd)
3" Custom Turboback w/hidden tip
Peloquin Limited Slip Differential
Eurospec Level 4 Clutch Kit
New Tranny Internals
Eurospec Lightweight Flywheel
_________________________________________________________________________________________
*Completed:* (more pics on page 14)

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Modified by MeiK at 2:30 PM 4-21-2010_


----------



## MrAgent (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MeiK)*

Muhahahaha. Welcome to the darkside.


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MeiK)*









you too?!! i kinda wanted to see what would come of the custom 10psi pulley deal but i could understand your reasons, turbos will always get you way up there in power much easier and cheaper than blowers








good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MeiK)*

I think you should give pag parts a call for a partial kit. They pretty much have everything at this point that you would need especially injectors. As of know he is the only one selling high impedance injectors to fit with a stock intake manifold which you need considering you are using stock EMS. As for the turbo I was always a fan of the GT-35 for the 12 valve VR6 and can’t wait to see what it will do on the 24V. I’ve been building a kit for quite some time now and wish it would just all come together sooner. It’s cool having a bunch of turbo parts in your room at first, but then you rather see them on your car. Good luck with the kit. On a side note, I can’t believe I recommended pag parts to you before our good friend VR6GLI.










_Modified by malezlotko at 11:38 AM 1-12-2007_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (malezlotko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malezlotko* »_ On a side note, I can’t believe I recommended pag parts to you before our good friend VR6GLI.











I just saw the thread haha, ive been out terrorizing the streets in an SLK 350 all day








You need at least 600cc injectors minimum, im running 680cc's
as for exhaust manifold, pagparts has a really nice piece, theirs is a short log runner which makes deh spool quicker and its all on piece.
anyways, good luck with the build up, pm me if you have any questions... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_I just saw the thread haha, ive been out terrorizing the streets in an SLK 350 all day








You need at least 600cc injectors minimum, im running 680cc's
as for exhaust manifold, pagparts has a really nice piece, theirs is a short log runner which makes deh spool quicker and its all on piece.
anyways, good luck with the build up, pm me if you have any questions... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm in love with sleeper's tubular manifold...
















But of course... PRICE will be a huge factor. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll deff. PM you with any questions, man... And 680CC injectors is kinda nuts doncha think?







I mean - I'm still new to this - but damn... 680CC?!


----------



## Vortex Addict (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_So after having a supercharged 24V for over a year and a half... I've decided to turn to the darkside. 


Darkside? ...... In my opinion you have seen the light !!
In my car im running 
60lb injectors
pag parts exaust mani http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Gt35R turbo .82A/R
Bully Stage 4
stock compression ... for now
I love it ... @ 6.5 PSI the car made 280WHP and 320WHP @ 10PSI
My words of wisdom to you .... Get a new clutch








Good luck with your project


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (Vortex Addict)*

Thanks man! 
Jesus 280whp on only 6.5psi?!?! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Awesome
Oh - and I already have a 6 puck clutch... and a lsd, rebuilt tranny w/new syncros, FWFW, and 790KG pressure plate and a RAXLES axle...








The drivetrain is ready I'd say


----------



## Vortex Addict (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MeiK)*

Are you planning on using the stock intake manifold ???
If so whats going to be your max boost.??
Im using the stock one ...... for now, and i dont think im going to run any more than 15lbs of boost. Id like to try 20psi but i worry.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MeiK)*

how much for your blower?


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (blankster83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blankster83* »_how much for your blower? 
I was just about to ask the same question, LOL.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (NOVAdub)*

$3500.00 - and as far as I know - it's sold to vwvr604








Oh - and I'll probably be running a custom SRI from Sleepers or Momentum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_$3500.00 - and as far as I know - it's sold to vwvr604








Oh - and I'll probably be running a custom SRI from Sleepers or Momentum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

damn!


----------



## Vortex Addict (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Oh - and I'll probably be running a custom SRI from Sleepers or Momentum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I assume you looked at the HPA SRI. Why are you going with sleepers or Momentum.???


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (Vortex Addict)*

for the record i may be going the turbo route myself. The answer will come out monday. If so, my stage 2 kit will be for sale as well. Just installed it last week, runs ****ing great, but i'm sick of hondas/my brothers 04.5 GLI and their damn turbos. Send my a PM if you are interested and we can talk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_for the record i may be going the turbo route myself. The answer will come out monday. If so, my stage 2 kit will be for sale as well. Just installed it last week, runs ****ing great, but i'm sick of hondas/*my brothers 04.5 GLI and their damn turbos*. Send my a PM if you are interested and we can talk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

why are you sick of your brothers GLI?
Anyway, VRT's are pure sex, you can beat up on anything.....but make sure you do it right http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (rajvosa71000)*

TRADER!!!!







I am keeping my Blower no matter what!! Good luck with the turbo, I am sure you will love it. I was actually thinking of going turbo myself and then reality kicked back in. I will just wait for Stage 3 and be done.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (Medic83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Medic83* »_TRADER!!!!







I am keeping my Blower no matter what!! Good luck with the turbo, I am sure you will love it. I was actually thinking of going turbo myself and then reality kicked back in. I will just wait for Stage 3 and be done.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (Vortex Addict)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vortex Addict* »_I assume you looked at the HPA SRI. Why are you going with sleepers or Momentum.???

Have you seen Sleeper's intake manifolds?








Just waiting and waiting for my bank account to grow... And i'm still waiting for quotes.








edit: I'm no trader! Here are my options... Wait for VF's stage 3 to cost $2700.00 and make 375WHP MAX - OR - Sell my blower and spend an additional total of around $2000.00 (probably less) to make 400WHP on a mild tune.








*
400+WHP for $2000.00 (and a WHOLE SHEIT load of torque)
or
375-whp for $2700.00 plus a possible $750.00 charger rebuild (and not-so-much torque)
*
...








It just... makes sence in my case. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Granted - I AM losing a chunk of change for selling the charger for $3500.00







But whatever. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by MeiK at 9:05 AM 1-13-2007_


----------



## jti Pete (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MeiK)*

so total cost ur looking at about 5500??


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (jti Pete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jti Pete* »_so total cost ur looking at about 5500??

Hopefully less... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But not too much less.








Edit: oh boy. Now if any of the manufacturers see this they know EXACTLY what I'm planning on spending. Whelp. They've got the upperhand. Hopefully they won't rip me off now

















_Modified by MeiK at 8:24 AM 1-13-2007_


----------



## evnelson (May 4, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MeiK)*

i talked to jeff at vf and he said they rebuild the charger for free when you send it in, in my case for stg 4, but i assume it will be the same for your stage 3. good luck on the turbo setup i have heard sleepers is the ****, it will definitely be worth it though! 
Evan


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (evnelson)*

Jeff mentioned once that rebuilding the charger would be free, however, for those that got they charger after August 06, they don't even need to rebuild it since it already came build for the stage 3








Plus, for 5K you won't make 400whp reliably....when I was looking into turbo I came up with about 8K in parts...If you want to run higher boost you need to lower your compression, do Pistons and maybe rods (if you want reliable everyday driver), SRI...as for software, hmmm, who makes good software for our cars? I really didn't find anybody....I know Pag-Parts are supposed to come with a software that it's supposed to be good, but where is it? how do you know it's good?
The best thing if you go custom turbo would be stand-alone, and that ain't cheap neither.
Is there a way to turbo our cars? hell yeah it is, but you need to find somebody who knows what they're doing and how to tune cars.
The only company I would buy a turbo kit from would be HPA, but you need a DEEP wallet for that.
As for VF Stage 3...if we get 350-380whp that's gonna be awesome, you don't have a lag, it has a good drivebility, think of your stage 2 how smooth it is....give them little time man, I know it's taking long and I've been itching for stage 3 even before I got stage 2 , but it takes time and money to make a good reliable kit with good power.
Think about it man, if you really want turbo, find all the parts you need, see how much you gonna spend, don't just say " Im just gonna spent up to 5K"








EDIT: don't get me wrong mike, I really want to see you make 400+whp...and I know our cars are capable easily of achieving that power...but like I said, you somebody who knows their ****...and Im sure you want to get it right.



_Modified by rajvosa71000 at 11:34 AM 1-13-2007_


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_Think about it man, if you really want turbo, find all the parts you need, see how much you gonna spend, don't just say " Im just gonna spent up to 5K"









I never said that. I'm HOPING it won't be too much but in the end I'll do what it takes - I'm only going to be able to do this once in my life realistally - so I may as well go balls out with it.








Jeff Atwood at Sleeper's Performance does STUPID good tuning. I've never heard anyone having a bad tune from him and his shop is 10 mins from my house. (As is Momentum Tuning - who ALSO does insane turbo stuff) I have yet to get into a serious convo with Jeff about this yet - just a few quick convos thru PM... I'll probably go over Monday or Tuesday to discuss all this in person.
HPA's prices are a joke - and PLENTY of custom turbo'd cars run just about perfect. It just depends on TUNING - and based on others' experiences - I trust Sleeper's software. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Hell - Like I said - I don't expect to have my car in the shop 'till March anyways... That gives me a pretty good financial buffer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit: No offense taken man!







It's all in good fun. God knows the VF stuff won't have a single reliability issue - but like I said. BALLS OUT!










_Quote, originally posted by *evnelson* »_i talked to jeff at vf and he said they rebuild the charger for free when you send it in, in my case for stg 4, but i assume it will be the same for your stage 3. good luck on the turbo setup i have heard sleepers is the ****, it will definitely be worth it though! 
Evan

Well that sure as hell helps to justify the price http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Cool beans!










_Modified by MeiK at 11:59 AM 1-13-2007_


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MeiK)*

good luck with the turbo thing, im sure it will be fun.
i was gonna do a turbo a long time ago...then like somebody said reality kicked in and i kept the charger...havent really looked back. it wasnt worth it to me to lose a bunch of money on sellin a SC'er then turning around and then spending another few grand and possibly more. it would have been fun but oh well.
my car does what i need it to, and for what it is i cant complain. how many people get to drive a stage 2 VF'd car everyday. not many. performance numbers arent as high as the turbo cars but who cares...how many people drive balls out everyday with a turbo 24v? how many turbo 24v have ZERO relaibilty issues *essential considering this is my only car especailly in winter...bike for summer* anyways i dont know of anybody that has a perfectly reliable turbo on their 24v, and if there is somebody that car proobabaly isnt driven daily, and on top of that if it is driven daily its probably not driven balls out everyday. just things to keep in mind. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (2002gtibluvr6)*

I know it, I know it...
My VW is NOT at all my daily, tho. It never gets driven in weather - and never after the roads have been salted for snow. I know. I'm an idiot and it's only a VW - but this is my prized posession for what it's worth - and I try my best to keep it in good shape.
Besides... Who wouldn't love driving a RWD Supra during the rain, snow, and sandy stuff?







It makes for fun (sideways) driving. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm goin' to Sleeper's Monday do discuss... things


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_
how many turbo 24v have ZERO relaibilty issues *essential considering this is my only car especailly in winter...bike for summer* anyways i dont know of anybody that has a perfectly reliable turbo on their 24v, and if there is somebody that car proobabaly isnt driven daily, and on top of that if it is driven daily its probably not driven balls out everyday. just things to keep in mind. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 

When you talk about the reliability of a turbo 24v and say there is not one that functions as flawlessly as your VF kit I must disagree. Sure the 24v has had its fair share of problems with the EIP turbo kit, but that was a programming issue. As for the few who have an HPA kit, the programming serves a better purpose and these cars are reliable on a day to day basis. I am going turbo right now and have been building a kit for quite some time. I have a DTA Pro 8 that’s going to be my programming mechanism for the set up and with the proper tune I will have a reliable turbo set up. Take flite for example, when he switched over to 034efi the car was a night and day difference. I think you are taking into consideration only the programming flaws of tuning companies when coming to a conclusion that a turbo 24v can not be reliable.


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_how many people drive balls out everyday with a turbo 24v? how many turbo 24v have ZERO relaibilty issues *essential considering this is my only car especailly in winter...bike for summer* anyways i dont know of anybody that has a perfectly reliable turbo on their 24v, and if there is somebody that car proobabaly isnt driven daily, and on top of that if it is driven daily its probably not driven balls out everyday. 
This is why HPA is so expensive. My buddy has an FT450 R32 with the lengthened gears. He drives it at 20 track days per year and as a daily when he can. The only reliability issues hes had in over 30k miles were a plastic oil fitting that broke (been replaced by HPA with a metal piece) and he blew up a diff which is understandable since he drive the snot out of the car. Their stuff aint cheap but if you want OEM integration and reliability HPA is where its at.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (NOVAdub)*

SO!
Sleeper's pointed me to a few ways to cut prices without cutting corners...
Like I don't really NEED a GT35R if i'm not planning on HUGE numbers with the car... Over 400WHP is not huge aparently








Prices on their insanely sick tubular turbo manifolds and intake manifolds isn't bad at all... I was surprised. After seeing 'em in person - I can say for real... Good craftsmanship. Clean welds etc... Quality ****. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyways.
So I'm looking into a Garrett 60-1 - or maybe a T4. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I just got home with all these numbers floating around in my head... So I'll need awhile to really sort myself out








630CC injectors indeed. I was wrong before about smaller ones. lol


----------



## Vortex Addict (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Like I don't really NEED a GT35R
 
Nonsense !!!
Of course you don't "need" a GT35R but you also don't "need" a 500hp VR6T. 
Im using a GT35R for my car and i love it.

_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Prices on their insanely sick tubular turbo manifolds and intake manifolds isn't bad at all... I was surprised. After seeing 'em in person - I can say for real... Good craftsmanship. Clean welds etc... Quality ****. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyways.


Can you tell us any more about the intake manifold ? price?? or some pics ??


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (Vortex Addict)*

who is sleeper's, I'm not from your area and how do I get ahold of them. Went to the dyno today. 264whp, just aint getting it done... granted it was raining and we had trouble with the tac cutting out so they said to come back and we will see about getting some more consistant results, but I'd like to talk with these guys. I'm a nub when it comes to turbos. Thanks in advance


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MeiK)*

yeah thats what i have right now 
a t04 60-1 
right now its a paper wieght lol 
but really the 60-1 is basically the same as the gt35 but just not dual ball bearing.
i have 680 cc injectors. i was told both the 680 and 630 will work
im totally digging there tubular manifold looks sweet how much is it by the way ? i already have arnold log style exhaust mani. i wonder if sleepers is gonna make a SRI


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (hiatussk8rs)*

Im running 630 cc's not saying the cars running or anything absurd like that haha... but yeah you'll need em.


----------



## Paulot (Oct 17, 2004)

Meik and bdfrd 
you are making me want to get a turbo.
...
if i had a beater i would have done this a long time ago.
just keep it up and good luck!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_who is sleeper's, I'm not from your area and how do I get ahold of them. Went to the dyno today. 264whp, just aint getting it done... granted it was raining and we had trouble with the tac cutting out so they said to come back and we will see about getting some more consistant results, but I'd like to talk with these guys. I'm a nub when it comes to turbos. Thanks in advance

264WHP? You should be making at least 15WHP more... Or more...
Sleeper's number is 203-288-2110
I was workin' with Pete. Cool guy - and seems to really know his ****. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *Vortex Addict* »_ 
Nonsense !!!
Of course you don't "need" a GT35R but you also don't "need" a 500hp VR6T. 
Im using a GT35R for my car and i love it.

Can you tell us any more about the intake manifold ? price?? or some pics ??

I won't be making 500WHP. With the 60-1 turbo people with 12Vs made ~440 hp at 23PSI... So I should make a bit more with the 24V.








I was only aiming for 400WHP on a daily. So I'll DEFF. make that with the 60-1. It's "older technology" but hey - IT WORKS. The GT35R would make more sense if I was planning on 500WHP or more - which I can't do anyways with stock internals. They should spool at just about the same time anyways... 3500RPM








I don't want to make their price public without permission. I don't see it anywhere else - so I'd rather not say anything... You can PM "CNCPete" on the 'tex and ask him if you'd like. He's partial owner of sleepers - and he makes that manifold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by MeiK at 5:35 AM 1-16-2007_


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MeiK)*

Honestly, I would recommend you go with the GT35 because like the old saying goes, horsepower is like a crack addiction and you have seemed to prove this true. You started off with a stage one VF, then a stage two, now are going turbo. For a extra couple hundred dollars you should go with the GT35 and have room to grow. Wouldn’t you hate yourself if you had to loose more money by selling a less capable turbo because you want that extra 50 whp?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (malezlotko)*

True. But $800.00 is a big price increase...
And the only way I could turn up the boost and actually make USE of the GT35R would be if I built the internals. Otherwise - It's just sitting there lookin' pretty and not being used to it's potential.







Either turbo would perform VERY similar at the 17-23psi I plan on running. It's when I push the 60-1 harder than that. Then it becomes inefficient - and I NEED a better turbo. For my current power goals - This is what I can afford. Besides. Who the hell would say, "a 500 brake horsepower GTI? Pfffff that's slowwwww"!? haha
When I go for more power... I'll have to rip the turbo off anyways to get the head off for internals. I can just sell the 60-1 for whatever (it's only $500.00 new anyways) and buy a GT35R, pistons, rods, and maybe some stuff for the head.
Regardless.
I still might go with a GT35R or a B.B. T4... not 100% sure - but for now i'm on a tight budget. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by MeiK at 1:04 PM 1-16-2007_


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
264WHP? You should be making at least 15WHP more... Or more...
Sleeper's number is 203-288-2110
I was workin' with Pete. Cool guy - and seems to really know his ****. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I won't be making 500WHP. With the 60-1 turbo people with 12Vs made ~440 hp at 23PSI... So I should make a bit more with the 24V.








I was only aiming for 400WHP on a daily. So I'll DEFF. make that with the 60-1. It's "older technology" but hey - IT WORKS. The GT35R would make more sense if I was planning on 500WHP or more - which I can't do anyways with stock internals. They should spool at just about the same time anyways... 3500RPM








I don't want to make their price public without permission. I don't see it anywhere else - so I'd rather not say anything... You can PM "CNCPete" on the 'tex and ask him if you'd like. He's partial owner of sleepers - and he makes that manifold. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Modified by MeiK at 5:35 AM 1-16-2007_

ummm i have seen dynos of a 24v do over 500 with the 60-1 
i wish i could show you the dyno pots and everything but i was told to keep it between me and the shop that did it until they want to show the public but its do able


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (hiatussk8rs)*

↑↑↑↑ Cool beans!
Ok - guys. PLEASE cut me some slack because this could be a VERY stupid question to those of you who are veterans to the turbo world.








Are most turbos able to bolt to different manifolds? Like... An EIP manifold - if I got that manifold - and I bought a Garrett 60-1 Turbo... How do I know if they can bolt together? I know some 60-1s come with a T4 flange - and some with a T3 flange... Are those the two really common flange types?







Talk me thru this someone! lol
Anyone know what the PAGPARTs manifold uses?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MeiK)*

on the turbo pagaparts uses a T4 v-band housing..
and on the manifold it uses T4...most use the t3t4 unless you start getting into dsm turbos, which you wont...
PP manifold would work nicely


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (VR6JettaGLI)*

ok cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm going to Momentum's soon. See what Mike has to say. 
See sig about Momentum


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MeiK)*

well the pag parts manifold can be made for a t4 aplication or t3
i think the eip turbo is T4 i remember something about them saying its modified in some way to spool up quicker than most t4 but ehhh i dont know about that. and there manifold should have a t4 flange. yes there piece is nice but i wouldnt go with it i would get a custom made manifold done like the sleepsrs one or arnolds manifold.


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (hiatussk8rs)*

by the way since you dont want to build the motor best bet is just to change the rod bolts and head studs just to be safe the little amount of money will save you nightmare in the long run.
usually the rod bolts fail under boost and next thing you know you have a whole in the damn motor which isnt fun. but since you only want about 400 just buy those two things thats what im doing


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (hiatussk8rs)*

I'm deff. doing the studs... The rod bolts... maybe not.
New info up later.


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_I'm deff. doing the studs... The rod bolts... maybe not.
New info up later.









seriously spend the 100 bucks on rod bolts totally worth the money. if your planning on boosting over 10 psi those bolts will save you headaches. its usually the bolts that break when under boost.


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (hiatussk8rs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiatussk8rs* »_well the pag parts manifold can be made for a t4 aplication or t3
i think the eip turbo is T4 i remember something about them saying its modified in some way to spool up quicker than most t4 but ehhh i dont know about that. and there manifold should have a t4 flange. yes there piece is nice but i wouldnt go with it i would get a custom made manifold done like the sleepsrs one or arnolds manifold.

When I was putting my kit together I called Eip about there exhaust manifold and they told me that there manifold is patent pending and they do not sell it without the purchase of an entire kit. That was in the a year ago, now I dont know if the situation changed.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (malezlotko)*

Well to that ↑↑↑↑...
EIP never even Emailed me back and it's been over a week. So either they don't want business or they won't sell a partial kit








Momentum is pointing me towards a .68 A/R 60-1
Sleepers is pointing me towards a .81 A/R 60-1
Also - Mike explained my small HBx core is too small for the over 400WHP i'll be pushing. After I tried to argue it I realized he was pretty much right







My core is pretty small - meanwhile the BT VR6s I've seen either run a HUGE core or an air/water intercooler. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll be getting a quote from Momentum sometime today. It won't be posted on here (neither was sleepers) for a few reasons.
We'll see what goes on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyone have a way to explain which A/R would be better suited to the 24V? I figured a bigger A/R would be fine







People have used .82 A/Rs on 12V cars - and they spool at 3500RPM - the 24V should only make it spool earlier.








Input appreciated!










_Modified by MeiK at 10:08 AM 1-17-2007_


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MeiK)*

Sorry for the double post.
I did some reading last night into this morning, (slept a bit) and kept reading 'till now...















I'll go with the .68 A/R








I just potentially saved a good amount of money thru PagParts - and what's better is the quality from PAG is awesome!!!







As of right now - I'll be ordering my Garrett 60-1 with a .68A/R and VBand housing, Oil lines, Wastegate, and Downpipe from PAGPARTS... They gave me a VERY good quote in about 10 minutes...








Now I know why VR6JettaGLI is always like, "f***king pagparts is awesome!!1111!!!eleven!!!1!"


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MeiK)*

i woudl still go with an .81 ar but its your choice man


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (hiatussk8rs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiatussk8rs* »_i woudl still go with an .81 ar but its your choice man 

Either one will make over 430WHP EASILY - only the .68/.70 would just make for a better powerband








The only good thing about a .81 would be if I wanted to go bigger later.
If I want to go bigger - I'll get a GT35R


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MeiK)*

your making a good choice with the .68a/r
youll have a lower boost threshold, which is just fine because youll make a bunch of power throughout the rpm range and wont have to rev past 7000rpm to make 430whp. good choice..
I have the GT35R and the reason i got it, is because im going for over 600whp


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
I have the GT35R and the reason i got it, is because im going for over 600whp

Try 450whp first... if you get there with your current setup, that will be fair enough.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MarcoVR6SC)*

definitly not going for 600whp on my setup now...
got to build motor first http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (VR6JettaGLI)*

Quick update.









*Currently Have:*
GReddy Type-S
EIP HeadGasket
Fuel Pump
*PAGPARTS:*
Garrett 60-1 T4 .68A/R vbanded Ceramic Coated turbo
HPC Coated T4 Turbo Manifold
Stainless 304L vband downpipe w/ ss clamp
Tial 38mm Wastegate .6bar
oil feed line kit
oil return line kit
oil return flange kit
T restrictor
*All that for a VERY good price. Seriously.*
*The only things left:*
Boost Piping (I'll do it up custom probably - if not Momentum will)
4" MAF - HOPEFULLY custom








A bigger HBx core (I've got an "in" for those that don't know)
Intake Manifold ($1000.00 from Sleepers - or $800.00 for that HPA type thing)
Manual Boost Controller ($80.00)
Software ($800.00) 
ARP Headstuds ($350.00)
I'm sure there's plenty of other stuff I'm Forgetting... BUT! For now - a total of $4650.00 _before labor and piping_ which ain't bad considering the power. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MeiK)*

looks like Mikey is gonna be done before all of you guys


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (rajvosa71000)*

seriously
_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_looks like Mikey is gonna be done before all of you guys


----------



## elliMX191 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MeiK)*

dont forget a new high flow cat


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (elliMX191)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elliMX191* »_dont forget a new high flow cat









Thanks! And I won't... I'm doing a custom 3" turbo back myself after I get the car back







I found a 3" street legal race-cat for very cheap and I love welding.
I'll probably just run a testpipe tho... Swap in the 2.5" stock cat for emissions















Edit:
I found a place that sells sections of 3 FEET of 100% stainless steel for $45.00, mandrel bent stainless 90 and 45 degree angles for $32.00... and I can get a 3" borla muffler for $120.00.
Add a couple of exhaust hangers, some 3 bolt flanges, and maybe some stainless zipties - and I've got a 100% custom mandrel bent 3" Borla Exhaust for less than $550.00










_Modified by MeiK at 11:19 AM 1-18-2007_


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MeiK)*

I called EIP about their manifold about 2 months ago and they told me the same thing its still patent pending so yeah they still aren't sel;ling it separate... downpipe either...

ALSO I saw you had ARP headstuds down for $350.00 talk to Bill Schimmel at Schimmel performance He had the 24v's in stock and he gave em to me for 265... which was great while your at it get the rod bolts too man... for the almost hundred you'll save getting the studs from him you can get the rod bolts I think he has them for 120... I'm doing mine my next oil change.
Adn as for the 3" sections of pipe thats what I made my whole downpipe from matched to a fully mandrel bent 3" magnaflow... But I am not running a cat as of right now.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (GTI...VRsicks)*

↑↑↑
You've got PM.
I doubt I'll be done before some of you guys.








Everything you all are seeing listed from me is just what I've decided on. 
*Not* what I'm buying currently. 
My bank balance is quite sad, to be honest.








That's why I said "march". I'll need some time to gather my parts.
There's NO WAY I could afford this if I wasn't getting the $3500.00 from my VF kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by MeiK at 1:31 PM 1-18-2007_


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MeiK)*

i got my rod bolts and head studs for 270 all togther


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_your making a good choice with the .68a/r
youll have a lower boost threshold, which is just fine because youll make a bunch of power throughout the rpm range and wont have to rev past 7000rpm to make 430whp. good choice..
I have the GT35R and the reason i got it, is because im going for over 600whp

thats whati told my self if i want more i will go bigger later got to get use to driving the thing and all. i like a gt40 idea lol


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Quick update.









*Currently Have:*
GReddy Type-S
EIP HeadGasket
Fuel Pump
*PAGPARTS:*
Garrett 60-1 T4 .68A/R vbanded Ceramic Coated turbo
HPC Coated T4 Turbo Manifold
Stainless 304L vband downpipe w/ ss clamp
Tial 38mm Wastegate .6bar
oil feed line kit
oil return line kit
oil return flange kit
T restrictor
*All that for a VERY good price. Seriously.*
*The only things left:*
Boost Piping (I'll do it up custom probably - if not Momentum will)
4" MAF - HOPEFULLY custom








A bigger HBx core (I've got an "in" for those that don't know)
Intake Manifold ($1000.00 from Sleepers - or $800.00 for that HPA type thing)
Manual Boost Controller ($80.00)
Software ($800.00) 
ARP Headstuds ($350.00)
I'm sure there's plenty of other stuff I'm Forgetting... BUT! For now - a total of $4650.00 _before labor and piping_ which ain't bad considering the power. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

manual boost controller ????
i wouldnt go with that just nightmares if they go wrong.
i went with an APEXI AVC-R once all is wired up you have like an unlimited list of options basically and wih such presiceness. i think i got my off e-bay from a place around my house for 350 with everything i needed. look into man you will like it plus boost per gearing option great for traction and blah blah


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (hiatussk8rs)*

yeah I have the APEXI AVC-r too but the wiring looks like a damn nightmare!! haha.. OH well when I get my ecu back I'll be wiring it up...


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (hiatussk8rs)*

Boost control:
If you understand how/why to set-up and use gear dependent boost
control then the APEX-i is what you'll want use.

If you want ~some boost for most of the time, and ~more boost
to show off and go fast. Get a simple 
Greddy Profec Spec II (has digital gauge)
or
Greddy Profec TYPE S (no gauge)
Just turn the dial(s) to adjust boost.
Both are ~effectively 3 stage controllers
Off (wastegate spring)
Low
High
-Jeff


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (Jefnes3)*

Thanks Jeff!








To keep things simple/affordable at the beginning I might just be using a MBC or a two stage controller...
Down the road after I understand everything a bit better and feel comfortable I'll be going with that APEX'I thing. Gear dependant boost sounds quite useful. It might give some use to first and second


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (Jefnes3)*

yea those apexi controllers are too complicated for what they are...go with the type 2 or 3 EBCs and call it a day thats whats in my car..400whps alot of fun and pretty easy to get to...


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (elliMX191)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elliMX191* »_dont forget a new high flow cat









bah...who needs a cat?
oh wait! i live in Louisiana, theres no such thing as emissions down here


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (mk2vrooom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2vrooom* »_yea those apexi controllers are too complicated for what they are...go with the type 2 or 3 EBCs and call it a day thats whats in my car..400whps alot of fun and pretty easy to get to...

but with greddys ebc dont you need to buy a seperate button that you put on the steering wheel to activate and deactivate between high and low boost ?


----------



## MrAgent (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (Jefnes3)*

Ive got an Apex-i works great for me. A ton of options.
Jeff I remember talking to you a few months back... At waterfest and on the phone a couple of times about you making a chip for 24v vr6 turbos. Did you ever finish?


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_bah...who needs a cat?
oh wait! i live in Louisiana, theres no such thing as emissions down here









Haha same here







.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MrAgent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrAgent* »_Jeff I remember talking to you a few months back... At waterfest and on the phone a couple of times about you making a chip for 24v vr6 turbos. Did you ever finish?


No ~canned tune yet. But 630's are runing my car just fine.
Things are in the works. We don't like to hype projects
in process. More good stuff from C2 this year.
I might just get big enough to quit my ~day job....








-Jeff


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MrAgent)*

SENT PM..


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (VR6JettaGLI)*

not running a cat on my 24v turbo and its RASPY AS ALL HELL.... Im going to get one I think haha... and yes for all who have seen my problem threads my car IS RUNNING... I just need the wiring for the APEXI boost controller its not like the 1.8 wiring... if anyone can help with that PM me...


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (GTI...VRsicks)*

Quick update...
Started work on the 3" exhaust yesterday








So *for now* it'll go from the OEM headers to a 3" collection pipe to a 3" high flow cat, to 3" piping straight back to the 90deg. angle toward the axle where it's brought down to the techtonics 2.5" with a straight thru borla which SHOULDN'T be too bad for the turbo...
Once the turbo is on it'll be 3" from the turbo back to the rear axle beam where it will be 2.5" 'till the tailpipe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If it becomes a restriction I'll have to finish the rest of the exhaust with 3" pipe and a Borla XR1 muffler.








If the Techtonics axleback looks too restrictive I MIGHT consider a custom side-exit exhaust... And by side exit I mean Dahlback Racing style side exit backed with a stainless steel plate to keep the paint from visibly being destroyed.
















Pretty sweet imo







I'm considering it... I already don't have a back seat - and I'm good with a welder... lol I just don't think the car could pull it off visibly... People would be like... "Yo what's with that pipe? Looks stupid..."










_Modified by MeiK at 1:29 PM 1-26-2007_


----------



## Paulot (Oct 17, 2004)

maybe semi-hidden.
under the car.
i will do the side exit right under the drivers door
with a 2 1/2" pipe after or before the resonator.
and have the stock muffler on all the way back


_Modified by Paulot at 12:51 PM 1-26-2007_


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Paulot)*

^^^ Yeah - I just found out it's illegal to do a side exit like that in CT haha








Like you said - maybe a dual side exit








Edit: aaahhh **** it. Normal exhaust.










_Modified by MeiK at 1:13 PM 1-26-2007_


----------



## iTapAss (May 22, 2006)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Quick update...
Started work on the 3" exhaust yesterday








So *for now* it'll go from the OEM headers to a 3" collection pipe to a 3" high flow cat, to 3" piping straight back to the 90deg. angle toward the axle where it's brought down to the techtonics 2.5" with a straight thru borla which SHOULDN'T be too bad for the turbo...
Once the turbo is on it'll be 3" from the turbo back to the rear axle beam where it will be 2.5" 'till the tailpipe. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If it becomes a restriction I'll have to finish the rest of the exhaust with 3" pipe and a Borla XR1 muffler.








If the Techtonics axleback looks too restrictive I MIGHT consider a custom side-exit exhaust... And by side exit I mean Dahlback Racing style side exit backed with a stainless steel plate to keep the paint from visibly being destroyed.
















Pretty sweet imo







I'm considering it... I already don't have a back seat - and I'm good with a welder... lol I just don't think the car could pull it off visibly... People would be like... "Yo what's with that pipe? Looks stupid..."









_Modified by MeiK at 1:29 PM 1-26-2007_

so you are worried about the paint being visibly destroyed, but you arent worried about how your car will have no resale value due to the hole in the floor pan, adn the hole in the side of the car you are going to have to cut, not the menton the heat shield inside the car you will have to fabricate... wow...


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (iTapAss)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iTapAss* »_so you are worried about the paint being visibly destroyed, but you arent worried about how your car will have no resale value due to the hole in the floor pan, adn the hole in the side of the car you are going to have to cut, not the menton the heat shield inside the car you will have to fabricate... wow...









lol - my car won't be sold anyway... Soooo... Yep. Pretty much








It's not going to happen anyways now (illegal) but if it was - I'd be worried about how it looks for ME - not for a future owner







haha. Besides - If I WAS going to sell it - people looking for a 500BHP GTI PROBABLY wouldn't mind the lack of back seat








Guy looking to buy the VRT: "Ohhh that custom engine work and the big shiny turbo is nice but... hey... is that a side exit exhaust?! Pffff deal's off, man! I needed to drive my 3 kids to school in this car..."







Come onnnnnn


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
lol - my car won't be sold anyway... Soooo... Yep. Pretty much








It's not going to happen anyways now (illegal) but if it was - I'd be worried about how it looks for ME - not for a future owner







haha. Besides - If I WAS going to sell it - people looking for a 500BHP GTI PROBABLY wouldn't mind the lack of back seat








Guy looking to buy the VRT: "Ohhh that custom engine work and the big shiny turbo is nice but... hey... is that a side exit exhaust?! Pffff deal's off, man! I needed to drive my 3 kids to school in this car..."







Come onnnnnn









Well done to you, good sir.


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (Mr. Rictus)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3007217
This is a side exhaust thread over in the FI forum.


----------



## Paulot (Oct 17, 2004)

[/img]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v629/TomRitt/IMG_0879.jpg[/img]
i like!.
but... mine would be hidden under the car.
anyways..
good luck with the turbo.
i might follow in the future...


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Paulot)*

you can try running it in the runner part of the outside of the car


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*









SERIOUSLY








BUT! I probably couldn't do that cleanly without a re-paint... and I can't afford that on top of a freakin' turbo








I might just get a 3" E-Cutout... I already have a 2.5" that I never hooked up








If I get it - I'd essentially just be running an open downpipe at the flip of a switch








Regardless - Test pipe and the headers Y pipe to be fabbed up tomorrow... Hopefully I'll be driving my insanely loud car by tomorrow night.








PS - anyone want a brand new 2.5" E-Cutout from DMH? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

how much do you want for it?


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *platinumedVR6* »_how much do you want for it?

Haha, I want it too.

And so you'll be running the 3 inch with the SC for now?


_Modified by proshot at 4:35 AM 1-28-2007_


----------



## Paulot (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*

i want it.
if you havent sold it yet.
how much!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *platinumedVR6* »_how much do you want for it?

http://dmhperformance.com/25jpg.jpg
HUGE pic ^^^
100% Brand new in box from dmhperformance.com
DMH sells 'em for $200.00 plus shipping... I'll sell for $150.00 shipped.


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
http://dmhperformance.com/25jpg.jpg
HUGE pic ^^^
100% Brand new in box from dmhperformance.com
DMH sells 'em for $200.00 plus shipping... I'll sell for $150.00 shipped.









tax return should be in soon, im very interested.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*

Well Im just about to install my Diff, clutch and 3" with 3" Borla Muffler


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_Well Im just about to install my Diff, clutch and 3" with 3" Borla Muffler









Daaang...I'm so behind in the funds for those same items....







Need to save some more...


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lew_Dog* »_
Daaang...I'm so behind in the funds for those same items....







Need to save some more...

Or just slap it on a credit card like I did


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

So you and Mike are both gonna be running 3 inch exhausts on Stage 2s eh?


----------



## Splisks (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (proshot)*

Meik, you are one crazy son of a b*tch. I can't wait to see this in person in spring.


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Splisks)*

what is sick about everything everyone well alot of people on the 24v boards are goining either vf or turbo thats some sick $hit
i was thinking maybe sometime next year or whatever we should have some big vr6 meet were everyone meets up half way and do crap


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiatussk8rs* »_
i was thinking maybe sometime next year or whatever we should have some big vr6 meet were everyone meets up half way and do crap









Werd...


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

ill be there for sure!!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI...VRsicks* »_ill be there for sure!!

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Paulot (Oct 17, 2004)

x3


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Paulot)*

x4


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiatussk8rs* »_i was thinking maybe sometime next year or whatever we should have some big vr6 meet were everyone meets up half way and do crap









Seriously.


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_
Seriously.

something like that would be fun. maybe have like a track day or something and let the vr's rip it up


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

haha... hell yeahh


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*

That would be insane, I will be there for sure!!


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiatussk8rs* »_what is sick about everything everyone well alot of people on the 24v boards are goining either vf or turbo thats some sick $hit
i was thinking maybe sometime next year or whatever we should have some big vr6 meet were everyone meets up half way and do crap










New York sounds like a good location.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (malezlotko)*

So long as it's on the FAR right of NY i'd go


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (malezlotko)*

Yea... New York, I can't go there. I refused to pay some $500 drivers responsibility assesment for a 17mph speeding ticket which i paid all 285 dollars of. I'm not paying 800 bills for one ticket. NY DOT can go right to hell. Other than that i'm up for it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

If you're going to make it NY, you might as well make it NJ so its accessible to everyone. Come on, NY sucks and everything is double the price =(


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

NJ would be http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*

So how's this turbo going??? haven't heard any updates got the 3" exhaust on yet???


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI...VRsicks* »_So how's this turbo going??? haven't heard any updates got the 3" exhaust on yet???

Just got the exhaust flanges, gaskets, and 3" cat thru UPS yesterday







I also got the 38MM Tial Wastegate flange and gasket in the same box...
I got 9 feet of 3" stainless pipe, and 2 feet of 1.5" stainless (wastegate) pipe - ALL FOR $45.00








Picked up all my supplies and tools last week for the welding and bending and such...
I'll be doing the 3" exhaust stuff today probably... Depending on if I can find a 3" to 2.5" reducer







Napa, Advance, Autozone, R/T Speed, and my local garage DON'T CARRY 3" REDUCERS!








Anyone have a suggestion where I could find one?








Oh - and I'm implementing the most ghetto - but probably most HP effective header collector pipe EVAR.







Bare with me a sec...
**A plate of 1/8" steel with two holes drilled out for the two header pipes WELDED straight onto the end of the 3" exhaust pipe. That way - the VERY restrictive Y pipe is eliminated.







It'll be semi-ugly but it'll probably free up a good amount of power. I'm considering getting dyno'd one last time before I go turbo just to see if I can hit 300WHP with the 8PSI. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_I'm considering getting dyno'd one last time before I go turbo just to see if I can hit 300WHP with the 8PSI. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Do it!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

DOUBLE POST!
But... well... I'm $375.00 behind on my turbo kit as of last night...
I traded my tire-less Evos for *5 BBS RCs (4 with rubber)* plus $375.00. 
I couldn't let that deal slip by me.
















The set is 96% perfect. The extra wheel has a SMALL bend in the lip - easily fixable - and ONE other wheel has 1 inch of curbage. Otherwise MINT








SO! Apologies for the speedbump toward the Turbo - BUT - you'd have done ths same thing.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Picture update








All the exhaust parts... Just welded the flanges onto the magnaflow cat... You can see the "custom ghetto'd" 3" to 2.5" adapter, wastegate flange & pipe, and all the 3" stainless that I got for cheap (thus the weird cuts on the ends http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















And how many wheels can you count in this picture?!







That's the G/F wearing my work clothes, polishing up the RCs







Good stuff. 








Aaaaand here's the clutch Anthony and I did on his 1.8T last night.







nevAr again. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Airtools made that go by SO fast. We had the wheels, axles, and driver's side control arm ( think that's what it's called







) off in 10 minutes flat.


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

you got that stuff for great prices... my materials just for my 3" downpipe I made was $130.. What are the notches in the 2 pipes for?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI...VRsicks* »_you got that stuff for great prices... my materials just for my 3" downpipe I made was $130.. What are the notches in the 2 pipes for?

The notches are what got me the pipes cheap


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

LOL the notches = "MASS horsepower" KEEP EM! lol


----------



## Paulot (Oct 17, 2004)

haha
cut more notches!
notches
FTW!. lol
wheels look good.


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (Paulot)*

what did you pick up the RC's for and did they come with the rubber?
i cant blame you i have a set of RC's sitting in my garage that are my summer wheels. i picked my set up for 1000$ with eagle F1's both wheels and tires only had 10 miles on them so when i picked them up you can imagine how mint they were. some retard that my friend sold a new GLI for wanted different wheels, the guy sold them to a wheel shop ina denver for 400$...i offered the guy 800$, obviously he thought the 400$ offer was better, and the wheel shop was looking for 2k$ but since sly lil me knew how much they paid for them i got a deal...they actually had an ebay offer for 1400$ the day i bought them but since i was in the store with money in hand i got them







minty fresh RC's 
anyways your car will look good with those wheels...and as crazy as it sounds, run them with no caps, they looks better with no caps, especailly since you can see the BBS with the caps off http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oh and about this 24v FI party spectaacular which if it ever happens will be retarded...why not have it in a more central location...last time i checked NY wasnt exactly a central locations in the country. that would totally eliminate just about anyboly west of colorado. and even then thats a 2k mile drive from colorado...one way. if its gonna go down lets do it in like texas or something...or even better vegas...we could all get retarded during the day int he car and then get retarded at night in the clubs/casinos *assuming most of you are of age* if not we can pull strings.
seriously more central locations then NY cause thats just too far for many people with 24v's


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*

TEXAS?!?!? I can see the the center of the U.S. but Texas is just a little absurd.... thats ehhh well a maybe 4 day drive for me...


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*

2002gtibluvr6 - I'm getting the authentic BBS centercaps from Tirerack - so that'll look sweet








I got the RCs for a set of (not quite mint) EVOs + $375.00.
Evos had no tires. BBSs had Eagle F1s.







I'd say that's a good deal.
According to google maps Texas is 1,718 mi (about 1 day 3 hours) from my house.







NEW YORK > TEXAS








And about my car... Got the RCs on it.







Happy http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif The 3" exhaust stuff probably won't be going on 'till it's turbo'd. There is a section of 2.25" pipe that I can't eliminate easily (right at the base of the headers where they join) so i'll wait 'till I get the DP on there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We really should get that F/I VR G2G together tho


----------



## LinkATX (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Just curious if ya'll saw this
393 WHP - Vf Stg 3 dyno...


_Modified by LinkATX at 6:04 PM 2-6-2007_


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (LinkATX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LinkATX* »_Just curious if ya'll saw this
393 WHP - Vf Stg 3 dyno...

_Modified by LinkATX at 6:04 PM 2-6-2007_

Yeah, that's on a R32 with 12lbs. of boost


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (LinkATX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LinkATX* »_Just curious if ya'll saw this
393 WHP - Vf Stg 3 dyno...

That's a 3.2L - AND it's *still* below my power goal.








I'll have WAY more than 320TQ - not to mention more power.
A supercharged 16PSI on the 24V 2.8L should yield a bit less power than that ^^^ anyways








Unless VF will be offering that 16PSI kit for less than $2K... It's not at all worth it imo.


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

word... *TURBO*>supercharger... mehh


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI...VRsicks* »_word... *TURBO*>supercharger... mehh

Only in power and price.







But yeah. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I can't imagine how much this would cost if I couldn't do lots of this work myself in the garage


----------



## Paulot (Oct 17, 2004)

you lucky you have a garage


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Paulot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paulot* »_you lucky you have a garage

well... Dad has a garage.







I wish it was actually mine.


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

you old man wont mind if we build your car in his garage or i hope not cause we are doing a clutch in there this weekend any way


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*

We really should get this 24v GTG setup!! It would be sweet!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Paulot (Oct 17, 2004)

someone make a thread.
we've hijacked Meiks thread for too long now.
lol


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Paulot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paulot* »_someone make a thread.
we've hijacked Meiks thread for too long now.
lol

I'm proud to have this idea start in my thread. CALL IT MEIK'S VR-F/I G2G!


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
I'm proud to have this idea start in my thread. CALL IT MEIK'S VR-F/I G2G!









i know why you want a VR F/I GTG you dont what the 1.8BT beating up on the SC VR lol jk







that would be cool i would go just to see the VR which i wish i had one







oh well next car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Splisks (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*

If its late summer I'll have f/i and can go!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraturbo01* »_i know why you want a VR F/I GTG you dont what the 1.8BT beating up on the SC VR lol jk









The turbo is coming and so is your demise









...


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
The turbo is coming and so is your demise









...









LOL..WORD!!


----------



## BoostFactory (May 27, 2005)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MeiK)*

You can have that "old technology" with dual ball bearing. Let me know if you're interested.
Paul


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I just want to give a shout-out to Mike (Meik) and Anthony (boraturbo01) for doing my clutch and flywheel install tonight. We ran into a few snags but they rolled with it and we got it done. Great guys and I would recommend them to anyone who is having any work on their car. Hope to chill or work with them in the future.


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_I just want to give a shout-out to Mike (Meik) and Anthony (boraturbo01) for doing my clutch and flywheel install tonight. We ran into a few snags but they rolled with it and we got it done. Great guys and I would recommend them to anyone who is having any work on their car. Hope to chill or work with them in the future.

thank you and im glad your happy with the install http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*

ECS used to sell 3" by 2.5" adapters, as well as 3" by 55mm Stock diameter adapters Made by GHL.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_I just want to give a shout-out to Mike (Meik) and Anthony (boraturbo01) for doing my clutch and flywheel install tonight. We ran into a few snags but they rolled with it and we got it done. Great guys and I would recommend them to anyone who is having any work on their car. Hope to chill or work with them in the future.

Thanks man! Glad you like the work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *darrenewest* »_ECS used to sell 3" by 2.5" adapters, as well as 3" by 55mm Stock diameter adapters Made by GHL.


I made my own out of some spare pipe with a torch, pliars, a vice and a welder.


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_I just want to give a shout-out to Mike (Meik) and Anthony (boraturbo01) for doing my clutch and flywheel install tonight. We ran into a few snags but they rolled with it and we got it done. Great guys and I would recommend them to anyone who is having any work on their car. Hope to chill or work with them in the future.

miek and boraturbo01 are both kool guys look forward to the vrt project and ya hopefully having them watch me do my clutch haha


----------



## Splisks (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

are you done yet meik, goddddddddd


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Splisks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Splisks* »_are you done yet meik, goddddddddd









Yeah mikey, WTF.


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy18t* »_
miek and boraturbo01 are both kool guys look forward to the vrt project and ya hopefully having them watch me do my clutch haha

i would love to watch someone else under the car for once


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Splisks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Splisks* »_are you done yet meik, goddddddddd









lol!
I made a poop load of money the past 4 days at work - plus a bit over the weekend doing Neil's clutch








next paycheck + the paycheck after + rosefarm's Valentines paycheck + Birthday money (3/11) + me selling the supercharger = *MORE THAN ENOUGH FOR THE TURBO.*








So i'm freakin' working on it... godddddddddddddddddddddd








Edit: Ever have trouble sleeping because you can't stop thinking about your car?







The G/F says It's not normal - I think otherwise


----------



## Paulot (Oct 17, 2004)

same here
cant study well either thinking "what could that sound be" or "what if do this or that" hmmmm...
and yeah we're not normal









_Modified by Paulot at 7:37 AM 2-16-2007_


_Modified by Paulot at 7:37 AM 2-16-2007_


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Edit: Ever have trouble sleeping because you can't stop thinking about your car?







The G/F says It's not normal - I think otherwise










Been there, done that







.


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*

yeah many of nights I lose sleep because of the dub... worth it.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*

Quick update!
















+








+








+








X2 =








3" Exhaust parts are officially on the way. I alreay have the highflow cat.
It's going to be a 3" downpipe into a Magnaflow 3" Cat into a 3" BORLA XR-1 Race muffler out a Magnaflow Y pipe into two 2.5" 72 degree mandrel bent *side exit* stainless steel pipes.
So that's a side exit 3" Turboback http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by MeiK at 2:20 PM 2-20-2007_


----------



## elliMX191 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

NICE. side exit is so much better and much easier







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

light, effective, different
i like


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

That's gonna be sick!


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*

oooh this will be so awesome. I wanna see flames!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (WCoUtReT)*

The store I ordered the XR1 Muffler from says they are out of stock








Maybe a Borla Super Turbo?


----------



## Paulot (Oct 17, 2004)

i have a borla PROXS
its for a turbo so when i put that on my car is sounded like crap.
its a 2 1/2 I/O hough


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Paulot)*

Baah I cancelled my order with that company who wanted to sell me an Apex'i or freakin' HKS muffler instead - and bought an XR1 thru Summit


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

I am proud to be donating to this project.







. Mike with the money I have dished over to you and probably will continue to, I want to be able to see what my money has bought. That way I can say "yea that's Mike and Neil's 24v turbo build up"


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

well i did the clutch myself and it runs and moves hahahahaha


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy18t* »_well i did the clutch myself and it runs and moves hahahahaha

lol nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Fun job, huh?


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Mike did you make any progress today with the exhaust?


----------



## vrrrrr (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

starting my build up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3067459


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_Mike did you make any progress today with the exhaust?

Actually no.







RRE didn't ship out my 2.5" 3 foot length of stainless - and fast mustang parts' shipping is the slowest I've ever heard of. ...ever








But hey. Summit shipped me my XR1 next day so that's cool.















Tomorrow I get the 3" to 2X2.5" Y pipe - The day after I get all the crazy bends and stuff I'll need for the side exit kit... And yesterday I secured some sideskirts with side-exit holes


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Sweet. Keep me updated on your exhaust.


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Actually no.







RRE didn't ship out my 2.5" 3 foot length of stainless - and fast mustang parts' shipping is the slowest I've ever heard of. ...ever








But hey. Summit shipped me my XR1 next day so that's cool.















Tomorrow I get the 3" to 2X2.5" Y pipe - The day after I get all the crazy bends and stuff I'll need for the side exit kit... And yesterday I secured some sideskirts with side-exit holes









those sides wounldnt be prolux's ols ones would they ?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraturbo01* »_those sides wounldnt be prolux's ols ones would they ?

Yeah they would. On a black car - they would look good







Especially one that's lowered more in the front than the back - the angle of the skirt matches the ground. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_Sweet. Keep me updated on your exhaust.

Will do man. I should recieve my Y Pipe today and my last bits 'o pipe on Wednesday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hopefully there won't be any unforseen issues







:cough: flywheel bolts :cough:


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_ hopefully there won't be any unforseen issues







:cough: flywheel bolts :cough:
















then it wouldnt be a VW lol and i hope those sides look good on your car with not front or rear lip


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraturbo01* »_then it wouldnt be a VW lol and i hope those sides look good on your car with not front or rear lip

Oh go build a house toolface.







Say hello to Bob. Don't fall off the roof.
The front and rear lips will come soon enough. Why you always gotta bust balls?


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Will do man. I should recieve my Y Pipe today and my last bits 'o pipe on Wednesday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Hopefully there won't be any unforseen issues







:cough: flywheel bolts :cough:

















Oh boy. Don't make me nervous!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Got 100% of my side pipe stuff in today...
Unfortunatley I need another 2 feet or so of piping that I COMPLETELY misjudged








I'll just slap aluminized crap on there 'till I get some 2.5" stainless in there unless someone knows a local place that carries lengths of 2.5" wide stainless piping








Anyone? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*









That plus some 2.5" piping out the sides... Otherwise it's all just about done.
I did all the welding for the flanges - and I'll do all the welding for the hangers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

That thing looks f.ing sweet Mike! Did you do all the welds yourself? When are you putting this beast on?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_That thing looks f.ing sweet Mike! Did you do all the welds yourself? When are you putting this beast on? 

Thanks - and yeah all the welds are done by me with my flux-cored Lincoln-E mig http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Installing today if it all works out


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

soon as you put it on sound clips ASAP....


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*

Yeah. So the drone is 100% bareable - only a bit louder than techtonics surprisingly. I'm using aluminized sidepipes 'till I get my 2.5" stainless stuff - I had to make due http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Honestly tho on the outside I have the loudest street VR6 I've ever heard. Like honestly it's freakin' LOUD.







I might change from an XR-1 to a flowmaster or something... It's a bit much for my taste http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








































100% welded by me.







I wrapped the exhaust pipes that are near the fuel lines and gastank with header wrap. I wrapped the gastank, fuel lines, and E-brake lines in aluminum heat wrap to be EXTRA safe. I only clear the gastank and lines by about 3/4" so I can't be too careful http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Loud loud loud.







Sound clips of my loud exhaust tomorrow.

...loud
*:::UPDATE ON PAGE 6 - EXHAUST LEAKS FIXED - SOUNDS AMAZING!:::







*


_Modified by MeiK at 7:34 PM 3-1-2007_


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Damn, that looks sweet, post some clips, I really didn't have time to post mines except from that dyno run.
Anyway, what kinda gaskets are you using on the Cat? it looks like the ones I was using...be carefull, those tend to blow out...happend to me twice, now Im on some steel ones from Autozone


----------



## MarcoVR6SC (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

Sorry, but I don't like it. Would not do side pipes if you can't integrate it the sub structure (couldn't find a better word) of the car, so it doesn't stick out.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (MarcoVR6SC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_Damn, that looks sweet, post some clips, I really didn't have time to post mines except from that dyno run.
Anyway, what kinda gaskets are you using on the Cat? it looks like the ones I was using...be carefull, those tend to blow out...happend to me twice, now Im on some steel ones from Autozone









Thanks for the heads up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *MarcoVR6SC* »_Sorry, but I don't like it. Would not do side pipes if you can't integrate it the sub structure (couldn't find a better word) of the car, so it doesn't stick out.

I know it - it is low in the middle - but the LOWEST part of the exhaust is the side pipes - I can't get around that anyways... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Those clamps that hang down on the two exit pipes - ONce I get the stainless Those will be removed and everything will be welded together for a bit more clearance. Regardless - opinion noted








After a few pulls last night - the sound started to change and get much more hollow - just like the Techtonics did http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Made me like it much more. After a few more pulls/miles I'll get a vid of it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Still tho - comments welcome








Edit: best thing ever... 5'th or 6'th gear at about 25MPH







and just letting it cruise up to speed slowly - It seriously sounds like death outside... Grumbly, grumpy, upset, VR6 sounds










_Modified by MeiK at 7:59 AM 3-1-2007_


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

f a sound clip i wanna see it dammit!!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_Damn, that looks sweet, post some clips, I really didn't have time to post mines except from that dyno run.
Anyway, what kinda gaskets are you using on the Cat? it looks like the ones I was using...be carefull, those tend to blow out...happend to me twice, now Im on some steel ones from Autozone









You so called it. I've got TWO big-ass leaks at the flanges. Thanks SO MUCH for looking out for me - that's part of the reason it was so damn loud! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Gotta love it. I'll be getting metal flanges on there today - and hopefully that will make it quiet down quite a bit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Gtiguy - lol if you want to hear it drive the 5 mins to my house and hear it


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (MeiK)*

3" exhaust and quiet....








I surpised you could hear the leak at all.

-Jeff


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Gtiguy - lol if you want to hear it drive the 5 mins to my house and hear it








 after work i might just do that! call you later!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_3" exhaust and quiet....








I surpised you could hear the leak at all.

-Jeff

haha I know it







I guess I was just being too optimistic. Jeff - did you get my PM last week?


----------



## Badstuw (Sep 15, 2005)

this is going to be so fing loud... but hey no backflow the better right?? haha you actually might be able to shoot flames out with those things... do you guys remember an old eurotuner mag that had a two toned gti with a body kit on it, that had side exit exhaust that was molded into the skirts? i rmember seein somethin like that a while back...


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Badstuw)*

Ok - so the exhaust leaks are fixed. The muffler has been broken in.
I'm in love with this sound - it;s perfect. Normal driving is tolerable - full throttle is ridiculous. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I moved the brackets around for more ground clearance - and moved the outer hangers inward so you can't see them from the outside.
I'm 100% happy with the exhaust - and i'm a perfectionist.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Do you get a "Jet like" sound after about 5.5K at WOT, I freaking love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Badstuw (Sep 15, 2005)

yeaa heres what i was talkin about. not sure if your lookin to make them hidden or not but you could prolly just buy the skirts from these guys and bend your own exhaust to fit. just an idea..

http://www.estrictlyforeign.co...=1645


----------



## Paulot (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_Do you get a "Jet like" sound after about 5.5K at WOT, I freaking love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha i got that same sound when i had no mufflers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Badstuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Badstuw* »_yeaa heres what i was talkin about. not sure if your lookin to make them hidden or not but you could prolly just buy the skirts from these guys and bend your own exhaust to fit. just an idea..

Funny haha last week I said this:

_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_And yesterday I secured some sideskirts with side-exit holes









And those are the e-strictly ones







Thanks so much tho - If I hadn't already got 'em... I would now http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Rajvosa - honestly it sounds like an .:R32 on crack... That's the best I can describe it. gtiguy stopped by and said it was one of the most gurgly exhuasts he's heard on a VR - My friend proulx said it's "perfect" lol but he likes 'em LOUD







I LOVE the sound below 3K - above that it gets too crazy evil sounding lol. I passed a cop yesterday at heavy throttle (not full) with Anthony in the car - he turned around after me... We ran away.








Sound clips once the muffler is finished breaking in... It's still changing - and everytime it does - it sounds better, quieter, and more mean.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

List of progress:
1) The exhaust is just about broken in - the sound improved a HUGE amount.
2) I blew the system the **** off my car yesterday because the clamp before the cat wasn't tightened enough. Anyone heard a supercharged 24V at WOT with open headers?








3) I fixed that ^^^ using TWO widowmaker style jacks - one from a VW one from a Neon.
4) Sleeper's was kind enough to hook me up with some spare stainless - so I'll have the sidepipes done up in stainless hopefully today








5) I moved the driver's side hanger inward by about a foot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks better.








6) I just found out you can see EVERYTHING from behind the car - it either looks REALLY broken - or really scary... I choose scary


----------



## Paulot (Oct 17, 2004)

cmon.
we want to SEE! and HEAR!
take some pics of the progress !!
keep it going!


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Paulot)*

I want to HEAR too!!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*

I made a really short/lame video! Unfortunatley I just waited 10 mins for it to load in photobucket - and it got stuck at 36% for the last 5 mins.








Anyone have an email addy who can host this stupid short clip for me?








(it's a less than 7MB file)


----------



## elliMX191 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

[email protected]
EDIT: hurry http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (elliMX191)*

SENT! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elliMX191 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

uploading............ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elliMX191 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (elliMX191)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhP3b6hqWRE
hope this works
edit: it seems like it needs a few minutes







but it will work soon








sounds good though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i was going to do this on my swap but i was worried what dual side exit would sound like. so i only did one side exit on the drivers side


_Modified by elliMX191 at 7:11 PM 3-3-2007_


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (elliMX191)*

SOUNDS good!! not as obnoxious as I was hoping for







haha but sounds great. my new custom 3" exhaust I made is pretty damn obnoxious though







... take one outside of the car, should sound sick.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_List of progress:
1) The exhaust is just about broken in - the sound improved a HUGE amount.
2) *I blew the system the **** off my car yesterday because the clamp before the cat wasn't tightened enough. Anyone heard a supercharged 24V at WOT with open headers?







*
3) I fixed that ^^^ using TWO widowmaker style jacks - one from a VW one from a Neon.
4) Sleeper's was kind enough to hook me up with some spare stainless - so I'll have the sidepipes done up in stainless hopefully today








5) I moved the driver's side hanger inward by about a foot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looks better.








6) I just found out you can see EVERYTHING from behind the car - it either looks REALLY broken - or really scary... I choose scary









Lol I did, I also blew my bolts off of the down pipe that connects to the cat, it sounded INSANE, i drove past the 10-15 guys on Harley Bikes, I couldn't hear them from my exhaust








Anyway, you exhaust sounds about the same as mine, Im gonna get up off my lazy ass and make a video http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

Yeah I guess there's no way to really make a 3" exhaust quiet








But hey. Once I have the turbo on - I don't really care what people will say because I'll have a VRT








Anyways. Thanks guys - I appreciate the feedback http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I polished both exhaust tips - and I raised the driver's side sidepipe by almost an inch, and I'm working on raising the passenger's side... It's tough working around gaslines. 
I'll probably be welding that stainless together today or tomorrow - I would have yesterday but I blew the exhaust off







I ended up clamping it - and tack welding it on for now... I suppose I'll just have to grind the weld off once the downpipe goes in.







Woe is me


----------



## quick04gti (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Yo meik, how far is long island from where u are, im closer to the ctiy not out east. id love to come see and hear the car.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (quick04gti)*

I'm maybe 15 mins from hartford... 15 mins from Newhaven. Right between the two. It might be a bit of a drive








You are more than welcome tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

haha LOUD AS HELL.. sounds awsome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## francocorrado (Nov 23, 2004)

That drone is gonna drive you up the wall.
Get a test pipe, relieve some back pressure, and have an insanely raw sounding VR, that's not obtrusive when you don't want it to be.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (francocorrado)*

Don't mean to thread jack Meik, but here's a clip of a GHL 3" cat-back on my car(12V) still with OEM downpipe/cat.








SOUNDCLIP


----------



## TTime (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: (JETTSET)*

Sound almost as good as my brullen








Nice clip dude...sounds great.
This must have not been a night on the way to M&M

















_Modified by TTime at 1:58 PM 3-7-2007_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (JETTSET)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JETTSET* »_Don't mean to thread jack Meik, but here's a clip of a GHL 3" cat-back on my car(12V) still with OEM downpipe/cat.








SOUNDCLIP

Do you have the 'famous' GHL 2" inlet/outlet muffler on that system?

-Jeff


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (francocorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *francocorrado* »_That drone is gonna drive you up the wall.
Get a test pipe, relieve some back pressure, and have an insanely raw sounding VR, that's not obtrusive when you don't want it to be.

Actually it drones only SLIGHTLY more than the techtonics did... and surprisingly on the highway is only loud above 85MPH







I'm being completely honest too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
GHL is nice - but any company that offered a 2.5" system and tried to hide the fact that the muffler was only 2" is silly.







...not to mention cost between the two is quite different.
To reduce the volume - I'll probably be trading out the cat for a resonator. Worse comes to worse I'll get resonators for the side-exit pipes


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Im all for being different, and especially for doing it yourself. But that routing by the fuel lines etc. worries me, alot.....


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Im all for being different, and especially for doing it yourself. But that routing by the fuel lines etc. worries me, alot.....

Haha yeah me too and I really appreciate the concern but consider a few things...
The company that makes the "sidefire" exhaust doesn't even use a heatshield at all. My friend has it - and his bare exhaust pipe sits litterally maybe 1/2" from the gaslines/tank - and he's never had a problem.I'm not saying thats the "right way to do it" or anything - I'd rather be a bit more careful.
Also - I tested it yesterday after REALLY getting on it hard - and I could litterally grab and hold onto the pipe wrapped in header wrap - and the heatshielding around the gastank and lines were honest to god - not even slightly warm. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
After all the precautions - I'm still coating the pipe and the header wrap in ThermoTec ceramic heat resistant paint - for even more protection.
I'm more worried about it once it's turbo than I am now... I know the exaust gasses will be quite a bit hotter afterwards. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and I'll be sure to watch out for it.










_Modified by MeiK at 1:51 PM 3-7-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*

My recommendation, seriously. And this goes for ANY FI car period but you more so. Keep a small fire extinguisher in the car, (hidden) just in case.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_My recommendation, seriously. And this goes for ANY FI car period but you more so. Keep a small fire extinguisher in the car, (hidden) just in case.









Good advice. I think I will pick one up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Just to let everyone know, Mike stopped by my house yesterday to drop off a few antennas. So I finally got to hear his exhaust. It sounds sick! It sounds like a normal VR @ lower rpm's but once he hits the throttle, forget about it. It was the loudest, most ferocious VR6 I have ever heard.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (McNeil)*

HPC Coated Manifold
Garrett 60-1 Turbo w/ceramic turbine coating
oil feed line kit
oil return line kit
oil return flange kit
T restrictor
Tial 38mm WG .6bar
SS 304L vband downpipe w/ ss clamp
recirc'd wastegate piping
Silicone couplings
Silicone Turbo inlet pipe (4" WIDTH!!!)
Tbolt Clamps
*^^^Enroute to my house. It's done.*
Things left to do:
FMIC piping
Injectors
SRI
Software
Soooooo close to being done.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

WOOT WOOT. Congrats Mike. That is one beastly turbo.
What size injectors?
Which SRI?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_WOOT WOOT. Congrats Mike. That is one beastly turbo.
What size injectors?
Which SRI?

Either 630cc or 660cc - and I'm getting a Sleeper's custom SRI


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

looooooookin nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .. should have mine up and running with in the month... cant wait to see yours


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

good its about time lol now i wont be faster anymore


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Soooooo close to being done.











haha yet ohhh so far from being done... lol just kidding but I thought I was so close to being done when I had all my parts and then I ran into an ass load of problems haha... I hope you start soon and document the whole install you'll thank yourself... I regret giving up on taking pictures.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI...VRsicks* »_haha yet ohhh so far from being done... lol just kidding but I thought I was so close to being done when I had all my parts and then I ran into an ass load of problems haha... I hope you start soon and document the whole install you'll thank yourself... I regret giving up on taking pictures.

Oh boy haha. Well... I figure I can't really run into any problems with the headgasket or SRI since Sleeper's is taking care of that... I know for a fact the turbo and manifold fit the car... Otherwise I'm doing all my own piping and Jeff Atwood is tuning it...
I hope I don't run into any problems - But we'll see.


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Oh boy haha. Well... I figure I can't really run into any problems with the headgasket or SRI since Sleeper's is taking care of that... I know for a fact the turbo and manifold fit the car... Otherwise I'm doing all my own piping and Jeff Atwood is tuning it...
I hope I don't run into any problems - But we'll see.










Well headgasket was a cinch I HOPE that sleepers isn't taking full advantage of your wallet... piping was














only because I had to make my own DP and my cold side is on the drivers side sooo its full of nice bends haha a good week and a half of R&D or more like cut, tack, fit, break the tack, cut , tack, fit and so on LOL... and IC piping was like 2-3 hours start to finish.... MANIFOLD and turbo were straightforward... and tuning was THE worst part of it all LOL a month of problems.... but jeff wont have those problems haha... good luck a







for you, cant wait for the 24v-FI GTG haha...
AND on PM how much is their SRI? and do you have any pics of it?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI...VRsicks* »_Well headgasket was a cinch I HOPE that sleepers isn't taking full advantage of your wallet... piping was














only because I had to make my own DP and my cold side is on the drivers side sooo its full of nice bends haha a good week and a half of R&D or more like cut, tack, fit, break the tack, cut , tack, fit and so on LOL... and IC piping was like 2-3 hours start to finish.... MANIFOLD and turbo were straightforward... and tuning was THE worst part of it all LOL a month of problems.... but jeff wont have those problems haha... good luck a







for you, cant wait for the 24v-FI GTG haha...
AND on PM how much is their SRI? and do you have any pics of it?

PMd you. So far Sleepers is being very reasonable with pricing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm lucky enough to just be using a PAG-PARTS 3" downpipe and wastegate reroute... So that should make my life a bit easier.







I'm VERY glad to hear the boost piping is easy enough http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It should be very fun. 
Supercharger comes off this weekend - so long as the buyer pays up. If he doesn't - expect a MINT stage 2 supercharger kit to be for sale. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Supercharger comes off this weekend - so long as the buyer pays up. If he doesn't - expect a MINT stage 2 supercharger kit to be for sale. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Looks like I'm gonna need to do a little hustlin' to get the rest of the money then







.


----------



## Paulot (Oct 17, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*

sell your spare kidney


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Paulot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paulot* »_sell your spare kidney









yeah black markets boomin' right now..


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*

The guy who bought it says the money's in the mail... We shall see.
Now I need a belt tensioner.


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

ask to buy his...


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI...VRsicks* »_ask to buy his...

He might not get it installed for a week or two


----------



## elliMX191 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

i have one off an R32 if you want it. and im in CT


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (elliMX191)*

I just made arrangements with Mr.Rictus but thanks very much http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elliMX191 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

no problem


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

updates?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

Saturday night & Sunday afternoon: A/C discharged, Coolant drained, front clip removed, Supercharger components removed, Fuel pump removed & replaced, oil tap for the supercharger was removed and plugged... 
Today I'll install the OEM tensioner and belt, remove the intake manifold - uninstall the VF-Injectors, Install the VF mounts, aaaaaand remove the oilpan to RE-tap for the Oil return of the turbo and install the rod bolts.
I'm no slouch.








Anyways Here's pics which I'm sure you'll all enjoy.
























Oh... what's this?!








Busy Busy Busy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Waiting on the turbo components from PAG, the check(s) from the guy who bought the blower, a spot to open up at sleepers for my custom intake manifold... and eh... A tune, boost piping... and emmm... That's about it!











_Modified by MeiK at 10:08 AM 3-26-2007_


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

good man... doing the rod bolts haha.. why do you hav e to re-tap your pan? it's different from supercharger to turbo??


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*

You did all that after we met up????!?!?!!?!?








Definitely a hard worker.
Can't wait to see the finished product. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI...VRsicks* »_good man... doing the rod bolts haha.. why do you hav e to re-tap your pan? it's different from supercharger to turbo??

Well I needed to give that tap to the guy who bought the supercharger kit anyways - but yeah the Turbo oil return I believe will be on the back of the oil pan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Also I think Sleeper's will be welding me a new fitting because Pete is the tuner who cares!














Seriously tho - he's watching out for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_You did all that after we met up????!?!?!!?!?









Haha yep. Between my friend Anthony and I we did that work to my car, brought in the 1/2 Jetta from a junkyard, did a coilover suspension on a 99 beetle, did a clutch on a 2.0L Jetta, and fixed someone's "clunky" rear suspension. Best part is there was time for some







on Saturday night after our work was finshed.








I wasn't kidding when I said "busy busy busy"


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

gotcha I wasnt thinking that S/C goes to the front of the pan..


----------



## elliMX191 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*

what is the half a car for?


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (elliMX191)*

vr beetle read his sig lol hes a bizzy man


_Modified by gtiguy18t at 10:40 PM 3-26-2007_


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

Moved some vac lines, EVAP lines, P/S reservoir, clipped the crankcase vent heater wireing, installed the VF engine side mount, and began moving the coolant bottle to the other side of the engine bay.
Behold! 14" of room from fender to engine!
















Aaaaaand my Turbo inlet pipe: (blurry-as-hell pic)
http://i15.photobucket.com/alb...8.jpg
Oh it'll be eating babies in no time.







Man I'm excited about all this. Any advise or comments welcome! I'm deff. here to learn as much as I can while i'm doing this stuff!!!










_Modified by MeiK at 11:19 AM 3-27-2007_


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_HPC Coated Manifold
Garrett 60-1 Turbo w/ceramic turbine coating
oil feed line kit
oil return line kit
oil return flange kit
T restrictor
Tial 38mm WG .6bar
SS 304L vband downpipe w/ ss clamp
recirc'd wastegate piping
Silicone couplings
Silicone Turbo inlet pipe (4" WIDTH!!!)
Tbolt Clamps
*^^^Enroute to my house. It's done.*
Things left to do:
FMIC piping
Injectors
SRI
Software
Soooooo close to being done.


















he he he same turbo i have a
im at the same place you are basically 
need 
sri 
chip 
downpipe/piping
and head spacer really


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Well I needed to give that tap to the guy who bought the supercharger kit anyways - but yeah the Turbo oil return I believe will be on the back of the oil pan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Also I think Sleeper's will be welding me a new fitting because Pete is the tuner who cares!














Seriously tho - he's watching out for me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Haha yep. Between my friend Anthony and I we did that work to my car, brought in the 1/2 Jetta from a junkyard, did a coilover suspension on a 99 beetle, did a clutch on a 2.0L Jetta, and fixed someone's "clunky" rear suspension. Best part is there was time for some







on Saturday night after our work was finshed.








I wasn't kidding when I said "busy busy busy"









i hate doing clutches but im just so F'in good at them lol. It was a busy weekend but fun hopefully i can put my car back on the road this week







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*

Don't lie you know you like clutches. And yea get that car back on the road, I need a ride for coilover impressions and a wow factor.


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_Don't lie you know you like clutches. And yea get that car back on the road, I need a ride for coilover impressions and a wow factor.









ok i guess lol im putting the new brake line on today so i should have her on the road tonight it all goes well i dont like bleeding brakes and i have to do the whole line cause the the whole thing drained out over night


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*

So a quick update:
VF shipped Momentum the wrong tranny side VF mount








We're sending it back - but I probably won't have the correct mount in my hands for 2 weeks








PAGPARTS said they will have my stuff shipped two weeks from Monday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So a bit of good, bit of bad - but there's not much that can happen now besides the teardown. I'll be taking my intake manifold, headers, vac lines and all that jazz off within the next few days.
Probably sooner - I'll finally get around to adding the new stainless tips to my car







I don't know how they are going to look with the high polish that's on 'em now







We shall see. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*

cant wait to see it done 
so what program are you gonna run ??
you going to run arnolds??
also on injectors i would get the 680cc it will leave you room for expansion later or when you turn things up plus arnold was tellin me even though his file is for a 630 injectors it will compensate for the lrger injectors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_So a quick update:
VF shipped Momentum the wrong tranny side VF mount








We're sending it back - but I probably won't have the correct mount in my hands for 2 weeks









I REALLY hope your luck doesn't kick back in







.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiatussk8rs* »_cant wait to see it done 
so what program are you gonna run ??
you going to run arnolds??
also on injectors i would get the 680cc it will leave you room for expansion later or when you turn things up plus arnold was tellin me even though his file is for a 630 injectors it will compensate for the lrger injectors http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yeah I was thinking about the 680s... I'll probably stick with them. I'm doing a Jeff Atwood tune - so long as he can do it when we need it done









_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_I REALLY hope your luck doesn't kick back in







.

Haha yeah seriously. The good news is that I'm an idiot!







I thought I was shipped the wrong tranny mount - but as it turns out they are all the same (1.8T or VR6) SO! I called Ann at momentum and we figured it all out. Since I had a tranny mount in a marked 4cyl engine box - and a 1.8T engine mount in a mkiv tranny box - I was confused lol. She had the correct one in stock - so that's great







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I got the VF mounts installed correctly yesterday - and I welded on my new exhaust pipes which I can't tell if I like or not







You can only barely see them out the sides of the car - and they are cut at 45 degree angles so they are quite pointy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Today I'll probably move the coolant bottle to the other side of the engine bay and probably take off the alternator to replace the too-short bolts and take off the intake manifold... ...that or i'll finally get to play God of War 2.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_The good news is that I'm an idiot!

















.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*

haha yeahhh
Oh and so I talked to Arnold at PAG - he might cut me a deal on software - sooooo that would be cool - and would put me back on schedule http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

VF KIT IS UP FOR SALE AGAIN!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3155500


_Modified by MeiK at 12:05 PM 3-30-2007_


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

dude you put the link up to your edit page for your vf-kit... may want to update the link


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_dude you put the link up to your edit page for your vf-kit... may want to update the link

Haha thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_dude you put the link up to your edit page for your vf-kit... may want to update the link

way to go MEIK and or suppose to be some kinda of computer guy pfffff lol jk


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraturbo01* »_way to go MEIK and *or* suppose to be some kinda of computer guy pfffff lol jk









Thank you come again.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Ohhhhh time for some of my custom work
































4" MAF housing. And of course I would be an idiot to only have made one







Still needs to be welded, of course.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

















Intake mani off, coolant return lines done, coolant bottle mounted, windshield washer bottle (can't spell res-iv-war







) removed, Winshield sprayer lines removed, windshield washer sensor lines removed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I assume it's normal to have a bit 'o grey build-up on top of some (not all) of the valves? I mean - it's not black crap... It's grey







Everything looks great otherwise http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by MeiK at 9:18 AM 3-31-2007_


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
I assume it's normal to have a bit 'o grey build-up on top of some (not all) of the valves? I mean - it's not black crap... It's grey







Everything looks great otherwise http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



I dont know about grey.... but I had black on some, if thats a bad thing haha...


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*

The new exhaust tips are on - lookin' good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Sleeper's welded up my MAF housing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Still figuring out what I'll do for programming...








Somebody please buy my damn Supercharger! I've got 2 "serious" inquiries - but nothing officially official yet








My arch-nemisis of cars just bought an S2K







Between him and his friends - they've got a turbo celica, STI, and a 350Z.








...they must not win


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Still figuring out what I'll do for programming...










Some of the BT 1.8 guys out here use Unitronic's 630 program. Check them out...Doesn't C2 have something?


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*

Why don't you go with standalone?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_Why don't you go with standalone?

I'd love to - but there's money involved in that - LOTS more than I'd like to spend. Besides... PAG might have the software I'm looking for.

_Quote, originally posted by *Lew_Dog* »_Some of the BT 1.8 guys out here use Unitronic's 630 program. Check them out...Doesn't C2 have something?

C2 (jeff atwood) tunes are probably the best thing going - but his schedule is VERY busy for the month after my car is built... That would honestly be my 1'st choice - but I'm pretty much the most impatient person when it comes to my car. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll have pics of the new stuff today








Edit: Forgot my camera at home







Pics tomorrow










_Modified by MeiK at 9:36 AM 4-3-2007_


----------



## Splisks (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Looking good, keep going.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Meik,
Busy this weekend?
Wanna 'taste' of 24v turbo?
I've got some tuning on my car to do, so I'll be roaming around
a bit.
-Jeff


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Meik,
Busy this weekend?
Wanna 'taste' of 24v turbo?
I've got some tuning on my car to do, so I'll be roaming around
a bit.
-Jeff

Not busy.







Would love a ride.







Thank you Jeff.








Thanks very, very, very much! Give me a call whenever u are starting to tune - I'll PM you with my number. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

MAF housing finished... Working on the others - I'll be milling out 3" versions too - but eh... Who needs 3" when you can get 4"?!
































Made of Stainless http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







LOVE IT! 
Fuel rail is off - Injectors out - Coolant bottle mounted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIinTHErye (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_VF KIT IS UP FOR SALE AGAIN!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3155500

_Modified by MeiK at 12:05 PM 3-30-2007_

are you willing to receive payments? lol


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (GTIinTHErye)*

sure, you won't recieve kit until its ~all paid for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Jeff


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_sure, you won't recieve kit until its ~all paid for. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Jeff

x2 i know MEIK and you wont get the kit till its paid for, trust me after i got D*ck over buy a kid for a ko4 i wouldn't send it out till it was paid for either. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIinTHErye (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*

i'd be cool with that. completely understandable.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTIinTHErye)*

The ORIGINAL buyer sent me a check for $1500.00 - and another $1K for this saturday hopefully... I think he's serious this time








Aaaaaanyways - I would have taken payments tho http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Thanks Jeff & Anthony


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Thanks Jeff & Anthony









just watching out for ya so when are we getting the turbo in?????????


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraturbo01* »_just watching out for ya so when are we getting the turbo in?????????

Arnold @ PAG says it should be done within the week...








I got a ride in a VR with a 60-1 under 20lbs of boost... 
My reaction: "What the hell am I thinking?!"


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
My reaction: "What the hell am I thinking?!"









Someone getting cold feet ??


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_

My reaction: "What the hell am I thinking?!"









Haha, oh god.


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
My reaction: "What the hell am I thinking?!"










haha I had that reaction after I drove mine for eht efirst time... but it was more like "wtfffff did i do to my car?!!!??" haha
you'll love it its ok


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*

lol It was fun - but kind of nuts









...eh well... No point living unless you are having fun


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

MeiK
Get a net (screen) from volvo or scania truck oil pickup to use as MAF straightner.
Is day and night difference on idle and driving down town when it comes to +3.5inch sized MAF´s.
And its easy to weld on to you pre fab maf in the pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_MeiK
Get a net (screen) from volvo or scania truck oil pickup to use as MAF straightner.
Is day and night difference on idle and driving down town when it comes to +3.5inch sized MAF´s.
And its easy to weld on to you pre fab maf in the pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

What is it? Just like the OEM grate looking thing?







Why would it effect flow/readings? I'm not doubting you or anything - just wondering how it would effect it







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit: oh - and the blower is sold! Man I didn't expect it to take more than a day!










_Modified by MeiK at 9:30 AM 4-7-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Ive got a bunch of maf and elements for my car.
Testing a 4inch vs a OEM 4 inch is like day and night.
I acctually gained power just due to the better maf reading.
And huge maf seem to get a flow path thats fooling the sensor before you get some nice gas speed throuh it.
So bucking etc is common wit hbig NON screened mafs.
But a nice screen will solve it .
And most trucks got 4inch screens with metal edges so its easy to just weld it on to the pipe.
I now use 2001-2003 N/A S4 344Hp audi MAF and maf element = 670Hp capable.
But the element gives a different signal so you have to map the software vs that element.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_MeiK
Get a net (screen) from volvo or scania truck oil pickup to use as MAF straightner.
Is day and night difference on idle and driving down town when it comes to +3.5inch sized MAF´s.
And its easy to weld on to you pre fab maf in the pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Doesn't matter much if you know how tune the car...









-Jeff


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
Doesn't matter much if you know how tune the car...









-Jeff



That is bull even from you








The air will take different path if you dont have the straightener mesh.
There is a reason all manufatures in the world that use MAF also use straightner mesh.
On 1.8T you even got screen before and after the sensor to get best reading possible with air taking correct path with less turbulennce




_Modified by [email protected] at 9:56 AM 4-7-2007_


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i always thought the mesh was more to protect stuff from railing the sensor?...just in case you got something in there...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (mk2vrooom)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2vrooom* »_i always thought the mesh was more to protect stuff from railing the sensor?...just in case you got something in there...

Nope
Its a air straightener for better reading .


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

My MAF is descreened....


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (proshot)*

its pretty common where air flow is involved, for example in tig welding.. you can use small screens like that in the tips of welders to get smoother, more consistent gas flow thus allowing you to move the tungsten out a little further.
never thought about getting one from a truck, but thats a good idea http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

i hope to see this thing once its done one day, since im in school in bridgeport...maybe at some ct gtg. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_i hope to see this thing once its done one day, since im in school in bridgeport...maybe at some ct gtg. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

I'll deff. be around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

New exhaust sidepipes - High polished stainless cut at a 45 degree angle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








The car is FILTHY







I know. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
The header wrap has been ceramic coated for additional heat protection http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It's a bad pic - so click if you are interested. I don't want to waste your bandwidth. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://i15.photobucket.com/alb...0.jpg


_Modified by MeiK at 5:07 PM 4-9-2007_


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Can't wait to see the numbers this puts out when its done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It seems like the 60-1 is the turbo of choice when it comes to VR turbo now a days.


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_Can't wait to see the numbers this puts out when its done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It seems like the 60-1 is the turbo of choice when it comes to VR turbo now a days. 


X2 Mikes very meticulous so I have a fveeling the powers going to be high and GT35's are pretty popular as well...


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_Can't wait to see the numbers this puts out when its done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It seems like the 60-1 is the turbo of choice when it comes to VR turbo now a days. 

I got a ~slightly differnt one on my 24V.








(not a 60-1)
-Jeff


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI...VRsicks* »_X2 Mikes very meticulous so I have a fveeling the powers going to be high and GT35's are pretty popular as well...

Very true, I'm suprised more people aren't running T61s over the 35R. Its the same compressor wheel minus the expensive ball bearing option.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_Very true, I'm suprised more people aren't running T61s over the 35R. Its the same compressor wheel minus the expensive ball bearing option.

The T61 would be a good choice if you can deal with the added lag... The 60-1 should spool at 3500RPM on a 24V - which is surprising for a turbo as big as this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And the 35R spools around the same time, I believe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The T61 is available with a ballbearing option, I think... I know you can get a ballbearing 60-1.







250-350RPM sooner spool for $800.00 tho...










_Modified by MeiK at 10:23 AM 4-10-2007_


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

update pics!??!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

video too!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*

No updates, no videos.








The VR-bug project is this weekend's thing to do. We need the 2.0L out - and the VR6 subframe IN! If we have time we'll start prepping the VR. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








The turbo stuff should be here mid-next week from PAG - my car will be worked on soon thereafter. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh... and water/meth injection?







Ohhhhhh yes.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice Nice. I hope I can come down next week when I pick up my maf housing and check out the madness you have going on down there.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Just put the turbo into the Beetle.
That would rule.


----------



## Splisks (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Meik, you are one insane mofo.







http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_Just put the turbo into the Beetle.
That would rule.

T3/T4 turbo on 8PSI is in the works for that bug - but not 'till fall








...And thanks Pete.







Can't wait to see that bodywork on your car in person


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Thats sick stuff you got going on there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*

And finally - the good stuff arrives. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Large turbo lol. It's about the size of my head - which makes me very, very, very happy. Also the exhaust side IS ceramic coated - and all i'm waiting for is the exhaust manifold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Unfortunatley - I have $2500.00 less in my bank account than I thought I had... which is sad...







I should be able to re-fill my charge cards now that I finally payed everything off.








Just the tune, injectors, intake manifold and piping left now. 
edit: and it's aparently a .70 A/R - not a .68 A/R - so I suppose that's ok 


_Modified by MeiK at 3:29 PM 4-19-2007_


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

verrry nIIIce...


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Awesome!!, I've been out of the loop on your thread. (i know just read it)
Also how are those other projects coming in your signature? good/bad/at a stand still


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (skeil_03gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skeil_03gli* »_Also how are those other projects coming in your signature? good/bad/at a stand still

VR-Bug - VERY well
VRT - slow but steady
3" and 4" MAFs - DONE - available upon request
Bagged jetta - not my project - at a standstill
BT 1.8T - Slow and steady - That's Anthony's project tho - not mine
FMIC kits - Still deciding if it's worth the price to go any further...
So yeah... Good/bad/at a standstill







Thanks for askin' tho!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Just sell our FMICs, Ill give you a good retailer deal


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*
















As Lou - our homeless packer asks, "How are ya gunna close the hood with the turbo installed like that?"


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

That's a big bish!


----------



## g-vr6-k (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (proshot)*

That thing is HUGGGGE!!!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (g-vr6-k)*

all of that looks like the same stuff i got!!





























Oh wait....it is! HAHA!
NICE DOWNPIPE! at least you didnt have to wait 7 months for it like i did while my car was down









oh, and fabing IC piping sucks...


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_oh, and fabing IC piping sucks...

Not with a Tig and just about infinite bends of aluminum piping... 
I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my new job @ Sleepers!


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

so whats the total so far?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_so whats the total so far?









I'm the guy on the left - and I have no parachute. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Does that give you the general idea?!


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

hung down there for awile beetle is comin along sweet


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_








I'm the guy on the left - and I have no parachute. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Does that give you the general idea?!























so that OVERBOARD eh?? hahaha i crack myself up















FS: Page 10, limited production #1/infinity..1$ OBO


_Modified by Attack.:Rabbit at 7:23 PM 4-21-2007_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

yea, im sure its a quite a bit of money...
i bought the same stuff, i know what your in for...
what programming are you using Meik? IM using 034 SEM, so you much be using a SEM also right?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_what programming are you using Meik? IM using 034 SEM, so you much be using a SEM also right?

No reason for standalone 'till well above 550whp+ imo - The ecu will do just fine for me with a custom tune. Either by Jeff Atwood or PAG - depending on time schedules. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Even down the road with built internals and a bigger turbo for me... I'd still try to use the oem ecu http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

i want to come check this thing out one day...im just as psyched as you...well maybe not since it's not actually my own...but still am, im like sitting here like a kid in his first day of school ever, paying so much attention to everything, so i can have one of my very own


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

Miek, shouldn't you have been spending your time working on your turbo, not having fun at Show'n'Go, watching me learn how to race


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_Miek, shouldn't you have been spending your time working on your turbo, not having fun at Show'n'Go, watching me learn how to race









Baah! Besides - you did quite well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Your car sounded bee-e-a-Utiful!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Attack.:Rabbit - you'd be more than welcome to come hang out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll give you a ride and all that


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

any update pics??


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI...VRsicks* »_any update pics??








no.
The car will be in sleeper's by no later than early next week - and we'll go from there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I can't freakin' wait.


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

you going to be down there tomorrow today whatever wensday is lol i forgot my cam in the bug


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_Miek, shouldn't you have been spending your time working on your turbo, not having fun at Show'n'Go, watching me learn how to race









You were at SNG?


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy18t* »_you going to be down there tomorrow today whatever wensday is lol i forgot my cam in the bug

yah we will be working on the bug and im going to stop by the meet tonight


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Medic83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Medic83* »_You were at SNG? 

Both of us went http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And the bug will be worked on today


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

OK - so we're finishing up the Sleeper's Intake Manifolds for the 3.2L and the 2.8L VR6s








Here's the dizzle tho... I've read on here that they have the same face to the intake ports... They deff. don't.







The .:R32's ports are **slightly** different and some of the bolt holes don't match. ALSO the 2.8L's intake mounts at a slight angle whereas the .:R32 mounts flat against the head.








Weird huh?








Pics of the beautifully machined Sleeper's manifold will be up soon.


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

SO.... mr. SLEEPERS employee.... do I smell a group-buy??







haha can't wait to see them and when's the damn website going to be donee?!?! lol


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI...VRsicks* »_SO.... mr. SLEEPERS employee.... do I smell a group-buy??







haha can't wait to see them and when's the damn website going to be donee?!?! lol

I've been bugging 'em about the site - It's going to be good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I don't know about a group buy - but they ARE making a few of 'em








They are SERIOUS!







I don't want to spoil it - the pics will do more than words.


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_IM using 034 SEM, so you much be using a SEM also right?

i wouldnt use 034 efi 
i would use haltech http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Any updates Mike? I will probably be giving you a call Friday.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Exhaust manifold out... Otherwise no








It'll be *in* sleeper's by Friday!


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (MeiK)*

I helped jacob put the pag parts turbo in his car. You'll find it's easier to assemble everything to the turbo manifold except the wastegate....be sure to connect all cooling lines and the oil return line. I had to grind down some bolt heads on the turbo to get the cooling lines on. Assemble first and put in car later will be your friend during assembly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Well at least its not a stand-still. You working all day Friday?


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MkIV_03GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIV_03GLI* »_I helped jacob put the pag parts turbo in his car. You'll find it's easier to assemble everything to the turbo manifold except the wastegate....be sure to connect all cooling lines and the oil return line. I had to grind down some bolt heads on the turbo to get the cooling lines on. Assemble first and put in car later will be your friend during assembly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


He should be good.... he's got journal bearing like I do... oil line is easily accessable. As for assembling outside of the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I did that as well my first time haha and it was so much better than doing it with the manifold already on the car like I did the second time.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (MkIV_03GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIV_03GLI* »_Assemble first and put in car later will be your friend during assembly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Was planning on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_Well at least its not a stand-still. You working all day Friday?

Sleeper's all day Friday - the Meriden shop all day wednesday - and Katie's B-Day dinner tonight after Sleeper's.







Busy busy.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I'll stop down for a little on Wednesday then.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Miek is such a slacker








No updates


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*

don't let this thread die out!!.... I wish I would've documented my whole install... it'd be nice to look back on


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*

The thread isn't dying - I've been stupid busy trying to work... everywhere








It's Mother's Day week and for the family's wholesale florist supply company - it's freakin' BUSY
Oh - and UPS sucks for holding my turbo manifold.. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Quote »_THE RECEIVER WAS UNAVAILABLE TO SIGN ON THE 1ST DELIVERY ATTEMPT. A 2ND DELIVERY ATTEMPT WILL BE MADE

WTF. I can't freakin' be home at all this week to sign for the stupid thing! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif








edit: whoa negitivity


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Just to and pick it up and the UPS terminal.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (MkIV_03GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIV_03GLI* »_Just to and pick it up and the UPS terminal.

I want to soooo bad but I really don't have time this week







I'm so swamped http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

sometimes if you call they can tell the driver that you want it to be dropped with no signature and just to put it in a inconspicuous place, like a back porch or w.e... Ive done that many times since my classes always seemed to coincide with the delivery times... just make sure you let them know you wont be home all week... I think its 3 delivery attempts then back to the shipper it goes.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*

Ok! 
UPS delivered it








The car and all the turbo stuff was dropped off at Sleeper's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I took this week off because the family business needed help - Family first with us Greeks








I'll be working there again next week - so hopefully within the next 2 weeks or so the car will be well on it's way







All we really need to do besides the HG spacer and rodbolts is just build boost piping and tune it.








I've been asked to provide a list... 
*PARTS/COMPONENT LIST*
Garrett 60-1 .70A/R Turbo
Sleeper's Intake Manifold
Pagparts Turbo Manifold
Tial 38mm Wastegate
ARP Headstuds
ARP Rodbolts
Bosch 660CC Injectors (we think)
EIP Headgasket Spacer
Pagparts Downpipe
HTS Couplings
Turbosmart Dual Stage Boost Controller
GReddy Type-S Blow Off Valve
HBX Weldless FMIC
VF-Engineering Engine Mounts
Snow Performance Water/Meth System (MAYBE - MAYBE NOT)
Custom Boost Piping
Custom WG piping
Custom 3" Exhaust (side-exit might be leaving)









_Modified by MeiK at 10:09 AM 5-9-2007_


_Modified by MeiK at 10:10 AM 5-9-2007_


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
I've been asked to provide a list... 
*PARTS/COMPONENT LIST*
Garrett 60-1 .70A/R Turbo
Sleeper's Intake Manifold
Pagparts Turbo Manifold
Tial 38mm Wastegate
ARP Headstuds
ARP Rodbolts
Bosch 660CC Injectors (we think)
EIP Headgasket Spacer
Pagparts Downpipe
HTS Couplings
Turbosmart Dual Stage Boost Controller
GReddy Type-S Blow Off Valve
HBX Weldless FMIC
VF-Engineering Engine Mounts
Snow Performance Water/Meth System (MAYBE - MAYBE NOT)
Custom Boost Piping
Custom WG piping
Custom 3" Exhaust (side-exit might be leaving)










sound's like my parts list except for the GT35, custom DP built by mee, AVC-r, and the sleeper's manifold (you bastarddd! haha)... it's going to be wicked I'm excited for you haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... 
One "?" are you rerouting your wastegate?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI...VRsicks* »_sound's like my parts list except for the GT35, custom DP built by mee, AVC-r, and the sleeper's manifold (you bastarddd! haha)... it's going to be wicked I'm excited for you haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... 
One "?" are you rerouting your wastegate?

I haven't seen an AVC-R work correctly on a VR6-T lol - Otherwise I would have gotten it for gear-dependent boost http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Yeah the WG will be re-routed back into the DP http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
That Sleeper's manifold really is beautiful tho.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_ 
That Sleeper's manifold really is beautiful tho.









Then quit hogging it and post up a pic. already


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

"I haven't seen an AVC-R work correctly on a VR6-T lol - Otherwise I would have gotten it for gear-dependent boost"
I've got it all hooked up now finally and It's workin great all the features seem to be working perfect... now just gotta get my turbo timer companion in so I can lock my doors *AND* use the timer at the same time LOL... I sit outside of the car and wait for it cool down haha...

But yeah pics of the manifold ASAPPP... im stoked about it... I remember the first version you showed me but I know you said there were going to be revisions to it...

PS havent tried gear independent boost yet... but I am running 14 pounds now and it's B-E-A-utiful..


_Modified by GTI...VRsicks at 10:06 PM 5-9-2007_


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*

So I got my camera from sleeper's - and I have those pics - but!
...i can't post 'em








I'm only allowed to post 'em once they are done







It's pretty much the Adriana Lima of intake manifolds... And if you don't know who she is... Google her http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
...yeahthatgood


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Aye es es














.


----------



## g-vr6-k (Dec 7, 2006)

*Re: (proshot)*


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (g-vr6-k)*

UPDATE OF THE CENTURY!








I bought spark plugs, 630CC injectors, and a 3" MAXPSI (sort of) custom exhaust!







The side exit will be up for sale soon.








Spoke with Jeff Atwood last night - Nothing but good news there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







The tune should be quick and easy.
So yeah... I think I'm actually done buying parts now...


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_UPDATE OF THE CENTURY!








I bought spark plugs, 630CC injectors, and a 3" MAXPSI (sort of) custom exhaust!







The side exit will be up for sale soon.








Spoke with Jeff Atwood last night - Nothing but good news there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







The tune should be quick and easy.
So yeah... I think I'm actually done buying parts now...









Glad to hear. Let me know how the MAX PSI exhaust is. I am thinking about getting rid of 2.5" AWE for their 3"


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Medic83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Medic83* »_Glad to hear. Let me know how the MAX PSI exhaust is. I am thinking about getting rid of 2.5" AWE for their 3"

I've worked with two other MAXPSI kits - It's a good quality exhaust for the price







Boraturbo01 has it on his jetta and it sounds crazy good for a measly 1.8


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
I've worked with two other MAXPSI kits - It's a good quality exhaust for the price







Boraturbo01 has it on his jetta and it sounds crazy good for a measly 1.8









that measly 1.8 is the reason you went VRT lol


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

the MAXPSI is aluminized right? Ive heard very little about them but from what I have heard their prices are great and they use a 3" magnaflow muffler correct?... 
and whens it gettin started now that your done buying parts?... im still itchin' to see that intake manifold!! haha


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*

Yeah max psi's stuff is aluminized... But for $420 shipped who cares!







I don't drive my car in the rain... So it'll take a long time to actually rust out. I'll probably ceramic coat it first anyways just because I'm picky.
The manifold should be done tomorrow or Saturday according to Pete @ Sleepers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Once that is done - I'm just waiting for the cars ahead of me in line to get done... Hopefully next week it'll start to come together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Hopefully next week it'll start to come together http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


GOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*

So I'm sick today - have been all weekend... STUPID FREAKIN' BRAZILLIAN FOOD!!!








...it was delicious tho - anyone ever been to Braza in DT Hartford? Nice food.
My weak-sauce stomach owns me again








Which means I can't help the guys at sleeper's with my car if they were planning on it...







Quite aggrevating.
Anywaysssss I got the injectors and plugs in







That's good news.
Sorry guys for keeping everyone waiting - trust me tho lol - if there's anyone who wants this done it's me.







I'm stuck driving a MKIII nonturbo supra that runs like death.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_ I'm stuck driving a MKIII nonturbo supra that runs like death.









Looks like death too...


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_Looks like death too...









Thanks.







Imagine tho - The day we met up... I haven't driven my car since 2 weeks BEFORE that.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

C.mon Mike, finish it up so we can see some dyno numbers and videos








BTW, did you get that o2 sensor?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_C.mon Mike, finish it up so we can see some dyno numbers and videos








BTW, did you get that o2 sensor?

Still freakin sick








And yeah I got the 02 sensor - thanks again man


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Still freakin sick


DAMN! still sick from brazillian food? DID you learn a lesson? LOL


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI...VRsicks* »_
DAMN! still sick from brazillian food? DID you learn a lesson? LOL

Still sick from the weekend? Doode..You may of gotten something bacterial in your system or parasites...Get to the doctoer...STAT!!!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*

Yeah I'm going to the doctor today... I've been up AGAIN since 5:00AM.








Can't eat - can't sleep for long - ughhhhhhhhh http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I'll never eat [brazillian] steak medium rare again


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Yeah I'm going to the doctor today... I've been up AGAIN since 5:00AM.








Can't eat - can't sleep for long - ughhhhhhhhh http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
I'll never eat [brazillian] steak medium rare again









Thats why I love mine BURNT!!!


----------



## TheRedMouse (Jan 22, 2006)

mmmm medium rare steak mmmmm


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

You're probably not sick from the meat. It was probably some sour cream or something like that. Perhaps it was cheese. NOT THE MEAT!
-Emron
P.S. maybe it was the meat.


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

When I go turbo (or supercharged), I'm not going to be without my car for as long as you. I don't understand why you're without a car for so long. If the primary reason you've been without the car for so long is that you've been waiting on parts to be delivered to your house, then why didn't you just collect all of the parts and then begin the conversion to turbo? 
-Emron


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Emron)*

^^^ 
I was poor and had a supercharger...
I had to take the supercharger off to sell it for the money. (undriveable)
Supercharger took 3 weeks to sell.
I then placed my order for the turbo.
They needed 2 weeks after the order was placed to ship.
UPS needed one week to bring it to my place
The HPC coating place took another week
The car is slowly now coming together a bunch of weeks later.


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_^^^ 
I was poor and had a supercharger...
I had to take the supercharger off to sell it for the money. (undriveable)
Supercharger took 3 weeks to sell.
I then placed my order for the turbo.
They needed 2 weeks after the order was placed to ship.
UPS needed one week to bring it to my place
The HPC coating place took another week
The car is slowly now coming together a bunch of weeks later.









It will be worth it!!!


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Emron)*

I was without my running car for almost 3 months... b/c of EIP programming issues!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*

I'm feeling better. I got the MAXPSI exhaust in... I'm not sure how the tip will line up - but I'm sure I can make it work somehow







I needed a different wastegate spring - got that in yesterday...
I still need a smaller battery.


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
I still need a smaller battery.









put that ish in the back... it'll make your life ten times easier!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI...VRsicks* »_
put that ish in the back... it'll make your life ten times easier!

Baah - but on a track I'd need a switch for it on the exterior of the car








You all wanted an update... Here it is








*Update:* At Sleeper's today Pete is sick as a dog - bleeding out his nose - and Jamie cut a 3 inch gash into his arm about 1/4" deep and is now on the way to the hospital. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








In Jamie's words, "ahh - it doesn't even hurt that bad"
http://i15.photobucket.com/alb...e.jpg
I wouldn't be so happy with that ^^^ (bloody content)


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nice cut. You clean that up for the pic?


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

[British accent, high-pithced voice]"It's just a flesh wound!"[/British accent, high-pitched voice]
Miek brings death, destruction and diarrhea everywhere he goes.


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_[British accent, high-pithced voice]"It's just a flesh wound!"[/British accent, high-pitched voice]
Miek brings death, destruction and diarrhea everywhere he goes.









BAAAAWHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*

omfglol ^^^ Sad but true


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_[British accent, high-pithced voice]"It's just a flesh wound!"[/British accent, high-pitched voice]
Miek brings death, destruction and diarrhea everywhere he goes.









LOL


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Baah - but on a track I'd need a switch for it on the exterior of the car










really? I guess our tracks aren't that hardcore haha! yeah now that mines in the back I have room for other things catch can etc without being all cramped up bc of the battery... 
and yeah that cut sorda sucks... cutoff saw get the best of him? thats happened to me that's why I ask just not that bad...


----------



## s.j.yanczura (Dec 25, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI...VRsicks* »_
really? I guess our tracks aren't that hardcore haha! yeah now that mines in the back I have room for other things catch can etc without being all cramped up bc of the battery... 
and yeah that cut sorda sucks... cutoff saw get the best of him? thats happened to me that's why I ask just not that bad...

Holy ish, i come back from school and you're going TRUBO!?!?








Damn dude, make sure you come to the GTG when you get this squared away!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI...VRsicks* »_I was without my running car for almost 3 months... b/c of EIP programming issues!

try almost a year







shiz really sucks http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (syanczura)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syanczura* »_Holy ish, i come back from school and you're going TRUBO!?!?








Damn dude, make sure you come to the GTG when you get this squared away!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Haha welcome back man! I haven't been to a G2G in 3+ months now since my car has been ripped apart. Yeah the blower felt slow after awhile... And Anthony's stupid 1.8T with the T3/T4 was faster than me...







Hopefully within the next couple of weeks it'll be up and running. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Edit: I just re-read the thread...

_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Hopefully less than $5500.00... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But not too much less.









LOL @ that.







$8K+++







But it'll be so worth it.


_Modified by MeiK at 8:36 AM 5-26-2007_


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

8 thousand +, it will be better than nice when your done, not surprising that you went past what you originally thought. Every time I do something to my car no matter how simple and cheap, I always endup spend more than my calculated estimate.


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (skeil_03gli)*

Updates?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lew_Dog* »_Updates?

Nope.








Hopefully the HG will be done soon http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sleeper's = Busy Busy Busy with customer cars. No worries tho - I think Jamie said the HG will be done... or start to be done... on Friday








Sleeper's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit: Oh - and the moderators on the 'tex are freakin LAME for deleting the Turbo FS: thread of mine. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 2.Not So Slow.... (Jun 8, 2006)

what turbo are you selling? did u change ur mind on the 60-1?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (2.Not So Slow....)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Not So Slow....* »_what turbo are you selling? did u change ur mind on the 60-1?

I'm selling a t3/t4 .48/.60







Precision brand - probably a bit small for a 24V.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Hey Miek, wanna give me a hand with my horn soon?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_Hey Miek, wanna give me a hand with my horn soon?

Gimme a call this weekend - I'll be around http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

No pics.








Valve cover has been sandblasted.
Head came off.
Cams, Rockers, Plugs (obviously) came out.
Cleaned head, valves, ports.
Painted head and timing cover. (looks niiiiice)
Head went back on last night - torqued to spec








Cleaned 1/2 the engine bay thoroughly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Jamie is the man - and tought me some SERIOUSLY useful stuff when it comes to doing this job.
HUUUUGE thumbup to Sleeper's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (<--- at least 4 times this size)


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

You know updates are no good without pictures Mike!!!







.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*

























Head's back on - but no pics of that yet.


----------



## WCoUtReT (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

oooooh


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: (WCoUtReT)*

aaaahhhhhhh


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Only at Matress Gian...errr, Sleeper's Peformance?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_Only at Matress Gian...errr, Sleeper's Peformance?









lol!!!


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Looks good.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (McNeil)*

Pics. The mani isn't 100% polished yet - just the test fittings - but at least you can see where it's going.
































































Sorry I don't have good pics of the new carbon fiber boser hood, BBS C/F centercaps, and wheelspacers.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

That manifold looks purdy.
Carbon Fiber Boser hood??


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*








That manifold is "LIKE WOAH!"


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

holy hell..............................................







.......







...... 







......... I'm in loveeee <3 <3 haha

LOOKIN AMAZING


----------



## MK4TURBO85 (May 11, 2006)

*OH MY GOD!*


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (MeiK)*

You'll be pulling that turbo back out to put on the coolant lines.


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (MkIV_03GLI)*









daaaanggggguummm!


----------



## elliMX191 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (skeil_03gli)*

that manifold looks oddly familiar
but very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Daaaamn that looks siiick.


----------



## Paulot (Oct 17, 2004)

i want that manifold.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Paulot)*

very nice!!!!


----------



## MK4TURBO85 (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (MK4TURBO85)*

























































*OH MY GOD!*


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (MkIV_03GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MkIV_03GLI* »_You'll be pulling that turbo back out to put on the coolant lines.

Yeah it'll be on and off plenty more times by the time we are done.
Glad 'ya all like the manifold. That's Pete @ Sleeper's for 'ya.








The PAG-Parts downpipe didn't fit and the VBand was warped - but Arnold is so far making good of it. Hopefully we can cut it up a bit to make it fit.
There's still a ton of work to be done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cncpete (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

You don't have any coolant lines on your turbo Mike. But, yes it will be on and off many more times.
Mike's car is gonna be siiiiiccckkkkkk... I don't think he realises what he is creating here. Keep an eye out for it at Waterfest.
His face when I layed into the throttle of a customers ~450hp VR was priceless.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
The PAG-Parts downpipe didn't fit and the VBand was warped - but Arnold is so far making good of it. Hopefully we can cut it up a bit to make it fit.
There's still a ton of work to be done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Trouble is: its typically easier to fabricate new parts then 'fix' parts.
Pete will sort it.

-Jeff


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (cncpete)*

lol I didn't even really pay attention to the "put on" part of his statement - We've got coolant lines to re-route back there...








aaaanyways yeah that car was stupid fast pete.








It's not that the downpipe is terrible - it's just needs to be shortened a bit at the top and bottom to make the angle it sweeps less. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif If I knew how to tig like Pete - I'd try and tackle it myself. 
...then again I tried tig welding with Pete's help... hrmm... That was... lol


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Air to Water? What?









...


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Air to Water? What?









...









no more weldless?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*

so where can i get one of those manifolds?


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (cncpete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cncpete* »_You don't have any coolant lines on your turbo Mike. But, yes it will be on and off many more times.
Mike's car is gonna be siiiiiccckkkkkk... I don't think he realises what he is creating here. Keep an eye out for it at Waterfest.
His face when I layed into the throttle of a customers ~450hp VR was priceless.

i was about to say its oil only like mine


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI...VRsicks* »_no more weldless?

We were having trouble fitting the big-ass endtanks of the weldless core between the already trimmed radiator support and bumper.







The width of the core is 3" - which fits - but the endtanks are 3.75"








Anyways.
Yeah air to water should be fun - and will deffinatley keep us busy.







Reading up on it last night - it seems way more efficient than an air to air car in normal warm/hot CT weather.









_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_so where can i get one of those manifolds?

Like I said in the other thread - the 24V 2.8L VR6 Intake manifolds unfortunatley won't be produced - and one more will only be available to a car built in Sleepers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK4TURBO85 (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Like I said in the other thread - the 24V 2.8L VR6 Intake manifolds unfortunatley won't be produced - and one more will only be available to a car built in Sleepers. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

soooo can they make one for a 1.8T that looks like yours





























WOW!


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
the 24V 2.8L VR6 Intake manifolds unfortunatley won't be produced - 

this news is quite disheartening... I think I shall sell my car now..


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (MK4TURBO85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK4TURBO85* »_soooo can they make one for a 1.8T that looks like yours





























WOW!























They've made 1.8T intake manifolds that look AS cool if not cooler than mine. ...well maybe not cooler...















I think there's an audi A4 on here with a Sleeper's intake manifold. It's CRAZY looking










_Modified by MeiK at 8:21 AM 6-16-2007_


----------



## Garone (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Ok I will seriously have to jump on this when I get some extra income on the side, my car is just beggin for a turbo setup. Everything is shaping up real nice and I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## MK4TURBO85 (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
They've made 1.8T intake manifolds that look AS cool if not cooler than mine. ...well maybe not cooler...















I think there's an audi A4 on here with a Sleeper's intake manifold. It's CRAZY looking









_Modified by MeiK at 8:21 AM 6-16-2007_


Okay so after we are done building my monster setup i can come back and ask sleepers to make me a race intake manifold as shiny as yours


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (MK4TURBO85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK4TURBO85* »_Okay so after we are done building my monster setup i can come back and ask sleepers to make me a race intake manifold as shiny as yours









Haha do it dude!


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

C'mon Mikey finish it up already, I wanna see a video clip.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_C'mon Mikey finish it up already, I wanna see a video clip.









I got in a 3 foot tall mountain of parts *for* the air/water intercooler sitting in my living room as we speak - *NOT including* any parts for the actual intercooler itself. Explain that one...








I don't have a good pic of that - BUT - My bumper is coming together nicely - and the OTHER VR6 is officially IN THE BUG!!!







...well it's bolted in anyways...
















^^^ My friend Brian who knows 100X more about body work than I do... I know 100% NOTHING about body work...







I trust him.








Not bad for an *initial* (not final) bumper notch filler w/a layer of ABS stuff.
























Still no good pics of the hood - but the rear spacers and C/F BBS centercaps are in now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Grafitti?








Pics of parts mountain up tonight hopefully. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Got that mountain 'o stuff pic


----------



## MK4TURBO85 (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

lol man if i had that much parts in my room my mom would think its a garage







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (MK4TURBO85)*

his father did lol!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Got that mountain 'o stuff pic


















all that ish is needed just for a/w set-up? that's INSANE... what's a ballpark figure on that set-up looks out of this world...


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Got that mountain 'o stuff pic

















Is that a strip club in the background? I see a lot of neon.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI...VRsicks* »_all that ish is needed just for a/w set-up? that's INSANE... what's a ballpark figure on that set-up looks out of this world...









That pile 'o stuff is $900.00 - but the K&N filter is in it too... lol 
Again tho - that doesn't include the actual intercooler itself or labor








I also bought all the piping last week - so I SHOULD have just about every part I'll need







I have enough money left for a tune and a bit of custom work but beyond that? Ugh. Credit cards - and trying to do as much myself as I can.
I got carried away - but hey... I think it'll be worth it.

_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_Is that a strip club in the background? I see a lot of neon.









Tis my living room... ...and a strip club... I am a pimp.

















_Modified by MeiK at 5:06 PM 6-17-2007_


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

no dought and if you are good to him well lets just saw its a dam good view lol ****** hahahahaha


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy18t* »_no dought and if you are good to him well lets just saw its a dam good view lol ****** hahahahaha

lol ohhhh boy


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
lol ohhhh boy









that dont make you guys gay does it lol jk


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraturbo01* »_that dont make you guys gay does it lol jk









Oh ****!!!! haha wow I re-read that.


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

of his ummm girls they def aint hoes lol


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

Downpipe cut and modified (alot) WG reroute completed and bungs welded in.
























Catback mounted as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by MeiK at 9:26 PM 6-19-2007_


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Sexay!!!!!!


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_Sexay!!!!!!


WORD


----------



## Splisks (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (Medic83)*

meik you are INSANE, I can't wait to get a ride in this monster!


----------



## VacantSkies88 (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Splisks)*

Just checking in


----------



## FastGinsterGTI (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (VacantSkies88)*


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (FastGinsterGTI)*

The A/W intercooler that Pete built is bigger than I am. Just an FYI.








Pete is a maniac... I say that about 4X a day now.








Pics up later. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
3 years w/the woman as of yesterday. We ate steak & bought a colormatched spoiler for her VR6 bug. My car is coming along very well thanks to the guys at Sleepers... I'm in a great mood. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_I'm in a great mood. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

you are in a god mood cuz she prolly scewed your brains out last night!!! hahahaha


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Splisks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Splisks* »_meik you are INSANE, I can't wait to get a ride in this monster!
 i get to take her for a rip right mike http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm still debating if I even want a ride.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy18t* »_you are in a god mood cuz she prolly scewed your brains out last night!!! hahahaha

Shaddup you freakin'... Ugh... Damn you. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Neil - you know you want a ride.
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to leaking a/w intercoolers


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*

she is loooking sexy


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiatussk8rs* »_she is loooking sexy 


yes VERY!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to leaking a/w intercoolers









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to pete fixing the leak on the intercooler


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to pete fixing the leak on the intercooler










picturesss pleaseee??


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI...VRsicks* »_picturesss pleaseee??

come see it in person. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Jeff


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

I would have pictures - but I forgot the camera there AGAIN!!!








Working on the VR-bug project hopefully today. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
come see it in person. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

-Jeff

it's a hike when your motors out of your car







i'd love to though.. oh well waterfest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI...VRsicks* »_
it's a hike when your motors out of your car







i'd love to though.. oh well waterfest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

man i can't wait for waterfest


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

No pics of how we ported the pag manifold a bit - (thanks again to Jamie & Pete on that) - It was too small a hole for this turbo - which is weird.







I dunno why they'd do that








Also - no pics of the finished intercooler. I have no excuse for that one.







I thought I snapped a few - but I guess not. Pete mounted it to the car and built the EXTREMELY long and complex piping from the intercooler to the TB. (it's 2" long







)
Exhaust is 1/2 MAXPSI - which actually fits quite nice for the price. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and 1/2 Sleeper's custom stuff. (Thus the crazy Vbanded cat)















Anyways.
Stock ride height:








1/2 complete AWIC:
































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







It's REALLY coming along! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GREASE-MONKEY (Nov 22, 2006)

LOOOKS DOPE


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Things are getting crowded aren't they? Routing the IC pipe on Jacob's car was a pain in the a**


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (MkIV_03GLI)*

sick bro, i cant wait to see this thing when im back up in CT for school come september...we definitely have to chill, and a nice ride is in order














...so i can make up my mind


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

FREAKIN *SICK* BROTHER!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

you lucky bastard!!! haha everythings coming together great...and the wastegate reroutes pretty damn sick lookin... can't wait to see this on the road.. we should all get a cruise set up to waterfest... so we can all meet up with each other in certain places... I think it'd be sick way for some of us 24v's to get together since this summers not lookin so promising for the 24v G2G...


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*

Looks good Mike. My car will be joining yours in a few days...


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (McNeil)*

happy (for your build) yet envious. Can't wait till I score enough doe for mine.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (skeil_03gli)*

Boost & intake piping are done... wtf. 
Three cheers for Pete. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
All that's left is routing coolant BS, Air/Water intercooler piping & stuff, fuel pump, a tune, and and... lol Ok so it's still not quite there... But soon!!!!
Other good news is PAG resolved the small issue I had with them quickly and responsibly - so thanks again to PAG - I'd point anyone toward 'em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Arnold is a great guy to deal with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I sold one of the HBX weldless intercooler cores to help pay my bills... I'm *almost* back up to being broke again!
Pics up later tonight.










_Modified by MeiK at 6:44 PM 6-25-2007_


----------



## FastGinsterGTI (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Looks great, i migth have to stop into sleepers and take a look!
Like to see this rolling to waterfest


----------



## Splisks (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (FastGinsterGTI)*

holy sex : drool : http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Splisks)*

Looks SICK!!


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Medic83)*

I can see my front O2J sensor


----------



## MK4TURBO85 (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Boost & intake piping are done... wtf. 
Three cheers for Pete. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
All that's left is routing coolant BS, Air/Water intercooler piping & stuff, fuel pump, a tune, and and... lol Ok so it's still not quite there... But soon!!!!
Other good news is PAG resolved the small issue I had with them quickly and responsibly - so thanks again to PAG - I'd point anyone toward 'em http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Arnold is a great guy to deal with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I sold one of the HBX weldless intercooler cores to help pay my bills... I'm *almost* back up to being broke again!
Pics up later tonight.









_Modified by MeiK at 6:44 PM 6-25-2007_

I can wait to see that core!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_I can see my front O2J sensor









Yeah you can! haha thanks again man







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Fab work is officially done.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Yeah you can! haha thanks again man







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Fab work is officially done.










*PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

Whats the total cost on this build so far, ruffly? How much do you expect to pay in the end?


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

prolly close to 10k


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy18t* »_prolly close to 10k

Thats just for the 'build'....
Wait until he gets my bill.









-Jeff


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

So it's done. It's finally done. I've learned a TON of stuff during this build from Pete and Jamie at Sleeper's. They've taught me some SERIOUS stuff about turbo cars - and even some stuff w/engineering and mechanic/tech stuff. THANKS guys - you made it all happen. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Thanks for reading guys - freakin' THOUSANDS of views on this stupid thread








It'll be tuned tomorrow - we'll see how she runs... Anyone going up to the show in Woodstock CT next weekend?







Better yet - hopefully I'll be at the Wednesday night G2G on the Berlin Turnpike. Come on down guys and check it out in person. Driving/power/insanity impressions tomorrow.
























































^^^ Accessory Radiator.


















_Modified by MeiK at 6:51 PM 6-28-2007_


----------



## LinkATX (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Mmmmm, turbo (Homer drool)
Looks frigin fantastic man. Congratulations!


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Sexy....Sooo Sexy...Congrats on getting it completed. Let us know how she runs and post up the dyno graph after it's tuned... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What ever happened to the other guy who was fabbing a custom kit since last summer? 


_Modified by Lew_Dog at 6:00 PM 6-28-2007_


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*

Wowza... that is one stock-looking car for that beastly turbo to go into.
You are going to surprise many a car with that GTI.
Looks sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2.Not So Slow.... (Jun 8, 2006)

Congrats man..thats F#@$in awsome... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...and I am very jealous. 
on your air to water set-up, are you running a radiator up front or just straight to the tank in the rear off the intercooler? whats the route of the water and whats that pump ur using?


_Modified by 2.Not So Slow.... at 4:07 PM 6-28-2007_


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (2.Not So Slow....)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.Not So Slow....* »_Congrats man..thats F#@$in awsome... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ...and I am very jealous. 
on your air to water set-up, are you running a radiator up front or just straight to the tank in the rear off the intercooler? whats the route of the water and whats that pump ur using?

Radiator... You can see it! lol For racing and on hot days I'll run Ice in the tank - but regardless it's good stuff.
From the tank out back to the radiator up front to the AWIC back to the tank. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It's a Meziere pump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good stuff.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

One word and 2 syllables: SICKNESS!!!!!


----------



## cncpete (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Radiator... You can see it! lol For racing and on hot days I'll run Ice in the tank - but regardless it's good stuff.
From the tank out back to the radiator up front to the AWIC back to the tank. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It's a Meziere pump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good stuff.









It's a very large oil cooler up front. You can't see more than half of it.
It actually goes from reservoir to AWIC to heat exchanger (large oil cooler), back to reservoir. This is the way it should be done, as the water is heated in the AWIC it right away goes to the heat exchanger to be cooled, then back to the reservoir.
One of the last guys said it right... people better watch out for this car.
Congrats Mike!


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (cncpete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cncpete* »_. people better watch out for this car.
Congrats Mike!


Watch out this weekend.

-Jeff


----------



## MK4TURBO85 (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (cncpete)*




































I cant believe it!!!!! I CANT WAIT TO SEE THIS MONSTER IN PERSON! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif To you Mike really man congrats on the hole project. Hopefully one day i would be about to keep up with you


----------



## biscuitvw (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: (MK4TURBO85)*

HEY NASA PETE YOUR AND THE MAD SCIENTIST JAMIE HAVE BUILT A MONSTER CANT WAIT TO SEE BIG PETES R. CONGRATS MIKE.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

wow...that is simply amazing


----------



## FastGinsterGTI (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (MkIV_03GLI)*

Looks great, clean work! Cant wait to see in person!


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

I've died and gone to heaven...







I'm in love... haha looks great man good job with it all it's everything I want mine to be! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (MK4TURBO85)*

nice dude i may be blind but where is the MAF at ?


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

when do i get my ride!!!!


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiatussk8rs* »_nice dude i may be blind but where is the MAF at ?









very nice MEIK glad to see it done not sure im going to want a ride cause 300+WHP scares me some time not sure about 400+WHP lol what am i saying i am going for a ride


_Modified by boraturbo01 at 10:36 PM 6-28-2007_


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (MK4TURBO85)*

there it is i didnt see it 

hmmmm so mike do you think chris at c2 will hold a copy of your file or what not ?


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

Damn Mike, thats sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ~Xanadu~ (Jun 27, 2007)

you should keep it stock like that so when people pull up beside you reving there engine thinking theres nothing under your hood you can leave them in the dust








congrats on the build


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (~Xanadu~)*

WOW...I am so freaking jealous!!!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (cncpete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cncpete* »_It actually goes from reservoir to AWIC to heat exchanger (large oil cooler), back to reservoir. This is the way it should be done, as the water is heated in the AWIC it right away goes to the heat exchanger to be cooled, then back to the reservoir.

Remember what I said about me still learning?!









_Quote, originally posted by *hiatussk8rs* »_nice dude i may be blind but where is the MAF at ?

Yeah I should have posted the straight down picture... You can see how pete somehow managed to fit that 4" inlet pipe down there somehow. I deffinatley didn't think it was going to fit... Jamie just said, "If Pete thinks it'll fit - he'll find a way... Stop worryin'!"







Sure enough. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Props to Pete for somehow fitting the 4" wide pipe in what seemed like a 3" wide gap.









_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy18t* »_ when do i get my ride!!!!

Whenever I bring it home. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *boraturbo01* »_very nice MEIK glad to see it done not sure im going to want a ride cause 300+WHP scares me some time not sure about 400+WHP lol what am i saying i am going for a ride

Yeah you are.







Man i'm nervous about driving this car!

_Quote, originally posted by *hiatussk8rs* »_there it is i didnt see it 

hmmmm so mike do you think chris at c2 will hold a copy of your file or what not ?

Jeff @ C2 does the tuning - and I think he already has a file that's semi-fit for a car like mine.


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

Meik you did it! I haven't said much here but I've been checking in every now and then. Got any #'s yet??


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Thats just for the 'build'....
Wait until he gets my bill.









-Jeff

...wait - where's the "slitting wrists" emoticon? Anyone? Anyone? No? Ok how about this:









_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Watch out this weekend.

-Jeff

This weekend? *THIS?*








OrangeDub - no #s yet - it'll be tuned hopefully today - and numbers will be here after tweaks are made (if nessicary) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## elliMX191 (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

ummmmmmmm...............................should i say video??????


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (elliMX191)*

I'll say it: "VIDEOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet. 


_Modified by turbodub06 at 1:58 PM 6-29-2007_


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

Meik...Looks amazing! 
Only wish I had your $$$$$
Actually at this point you probably wish you had my $$$$$


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

^^^ Very true.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (MeiK)*

do you have dyno numbers yet


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

mike... I just realized something... where's the carbon boser you got? and videos of this tearing up the streets of CT... pleaseee haha


----------



## gVR6k (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*

somehow make your way down to the southeast of CT. i want to see this bad boy on the streets


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (gVR6k)*

I saw the car tonight in person. I was just overwhelmed. There was so much to take in, I don't think my brain could process everything. To hear Jamie and Pete say that this car is sick really shows that Mike's car is crazy because they see this stuff like this all the time. I wish I could have stayed for the first start up. Sorry Mike. I felt like I was missing out on the birth of my first born. Let me (us) know how everything went.
PS - Sorry for being one of those other cars that needs to be tuned.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (McNeil)*

^^^ lol yeah you are first in line







Damn you!!!!!








The car sounded SICK. Runs semi-smooth on the first quick tune - better on the second and third try. Jeff made the idle smooth but had trouble semi-later on. We worked on it 'till 4:00AM








I'm an idiot... I hooked up the wastegate incorrectly and the car boosted to 24psi briefly in 6'th gear. Let me tell you. I... well... holy freakin' god that was stupid. 24PSI!!!! I mean - deff. a mistake - but the wideband controller said we were safe for the little slip I caused.







Torque steer @ 120MPH in sixth gear was enough to make me happy tho.







I mean - that was just INSANE power.
I fixed my stupid mistake w/the wastegate - Jeff re-tuned it and we went for a drive at 12PSI. Jesus damn it's fast.







That's as low as the wastegate will go - so it's all uphill from here. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 2nd, 3rd, 4th
in NO time. I mean we got on the on ramp (at 3:30AM or so lol) and were probably going 120 before we actually got on the highway itself. My reaction: "Wait - that was freakin' 12PSI!?!? - What the hell did I do?







" lol Its SO much faster on "LOW" boost than I thought it would be.
At that point - I thought the tune was perfect - it felt GREAT







Jeff said it'll get MUCH better. Well that's exciting since it felt great with that tune! haha
Jeff says it'll be ready within the next few days for a "very good drivable" tune. Hopefully I'll be good to go to the Wednesday night meet at D&D http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif There's a show this saturday too somewhere around here I'd like to attend also... We'll see. The car is drivable now - but jeff wants it perfect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif So far it's been getting better and better every tweak.










_Modified by MeiK at 12:28 PM 6-30-2007_


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Sounds awesome Mike. I can't wait to hear/see/sit in on the car in action!!!!!!!!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (McNeil)*

congrats mike, whats the highest boost your going to run on stock bottom end?
once i get my motor back in with the build ill be tuning for 26psi+ or at least till i max out the turbo on power.


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*

im jealous i wish there are people on the west coast like c2 that will help tune my car.
i want to see if jeff moss can do something for me i hope he can


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_congrats mike, whats the highest boost your going to run on stock bottom end?
once i get my motor back in with the build ill be tuning for 26psi+ or at least till i max out the turbo on power. 

You'll max out the injectors way before you max out the turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
18-20PSI will be undrivably fast... I'll probably be daily 12-14 and 18-20 or so for the high end of things http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
You'll max out the injectors way before you max out the turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
18-20PSI will be undrivably fast... I'll probably be daily 12-14 and 18-20 or so for the high end of things http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

excited to see how worthless these cars are going to be till 3rd gear







hahah


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
You'll max out the injectors way before you max out the turbo. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
18-20PSI will be undrivably fast... I'll probably be daily 12-14 and 18-20 or so for the high end of things http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

who said i was keeping my 689's?








With my SEM i will have one setting for everyday driving at 11psi
one for 20psi pump
and one for 26psi on 104oct.
the 26psi tune doesnt come untill after the 20psi and a change of injectors. And the LSD of course


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Congratulations Meik!!, are you gonna get revenge on that integra now?


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

Meik - looks great. 
I saw the intake manifold a week or two ago when I was up at Sleepys. I told Pete I was jealous. And now that I see it all done, I'm really jealous...








Looks great man, congrats- 
Enjoy the car and remember to be careful... haha
With Jeff's tunes, you manage to hit some pretty ridiculous speeds very quickly and don't even notice because of how smooth everything is. 
-Marc


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiatussk8rs* »_im jealous i wish there are people on the west coast like c2 that will help tune my car.
i want to see if jeff moss can do something for me i hope he can 


Come see us at Dubwars.








Checkout our R32 tuning.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Meik: 
Just be patient. Your car 'hit' my schedule smack the middle of
of my busy season, just weeks before Waterfest. I'm doing
tuning work 'til ~1am everynight.
We need to see how your 24v car compares to Pummer's 12v.
-Jeff 


_Modified by Jefnes3 at 11:08 PM 6-30-2007_


----------



## MK4TURBO85 (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Congrats again Mike http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Tuning sounds like its coming along very well


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_

Come see us at Dubwars.








Checkout our R32 tuning.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Meik: 
Just be patient. Your car 'hit' my schedule smack the middle of
of my busy season, just weeks before Waterfest. I'm doing
tuning work 'til ~1am everynight.
We need to see how your 24v car compares to Pummer's 12v.
-Jeff 

_Modified by Jefnes3 at 11:08 PM 6-30-2007_

as much i want to see the car .i wont be going to dubwars. i don't want to support a back stabber like George. he has done so many people wrong and screwed people over so much. if i were you man i would have your guard up cause he might screw you ......... you never know 


_Modified by hiatussk8rs at 9:57 PM 6-30-2007_


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MK4TURBO85)*

... Miek, what do I say?
Torque steer at 120 mph in 6th gear.








Own pg. 16










_Modified by Mr. Rictus at 1:09 AM 7-1-2007_


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_... What do I say?
Torque steer at 120 mph in 6th gear.








Own pg. 16










omg i cant wait to do that hehehheee
god i gotta stop laggin


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiatussk8rs* »_
omg i cant wait to do that hehehheee
god i gotta stop laggin























i feel your pain...at least your not waiting on pistons though and can drive your car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif the car looks awesome man


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (skeil_03gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skeil_03gli* »_Congratulations Meik!!, are you gonna get revenge on that integra now?

God help that damn integra...









_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_Meik - looks great. 
I saw the intake manifold a week or two ago when I was up at Sleepys. I told Pete I was jealous. And now that I see it all done, I'm really jealous...








Looks great man, congrats- 
Enjoy the car and remember to be careful... haha
With Jeff's tunes, you manage to hit some pretty ridiculous speeds very quickly and don't even notice because of how smooth everything is. 
-Marc

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks man! Haha yeah deff. have a new respect for the car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_God help that damn integra...









Ooo hahah. I feel vedy sorry for him.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*

I drove it yesterday with the rough tune...








The car responds to Jamie MUCH better than it does to me - he knows how to drive around the dips in the unfinished fuel map. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It's QUITE quick @ 12PSI... Sure as sheit beats the hell outta the blower. IDC what anyone says - this thing has SMOOTH power. Not jumpy or anything like I've heard w/turbos- smooth as hell.
10PSI @ 3K RPM...








FULL boost should be just before 3500 - and holy crap does the car sound INSANE. The blowoff sounds perfect - the turbo SCREAMS - the exhaust isn't half as loud as I'd expect... I absoloutley love it.








Jeff said he'd come down tonight and semi-finish the tune so I'm looking forward to that... I'll be there on Wednesday night at D&D! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'll see the CoCt Dub guys/gals and hopefully I'll start attending weekly again like last year now that I have my car!








We're lining up a dyno this weekend (Anthony & I) if the tune allows for it. Last time Anthony's 1.8T owned my VR6.







This time... well... nev*A*r? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by MeiK at 10:02 AM 7-3-2007_


----------



## Splisks (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

I'm going to try and make it Wednesday.

but my car is at the body shop, and not for good reasons.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3318770


----------



## MK4TURBO85 (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

lol good luck man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Splisks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Splisks* »_I'm going to try and make it Wednesday.

but my car is at the body shop, and not for good reasons.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3318770

Holy hell dude!!!







Glad you are ok... but that's freakin' awful - your hood WAS your trademark... Well that and phyuck yeiiuu or wtf it was.








You couldn't make out a few things in the last set of pics:








































RawK http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I get my car tomorrow. Happy doesn't explain what I am.


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

......I could stare at it for hours. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (skeil_03gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skeil_03gli* »_......I could stare at it for hours. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No kidding







.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*

I would eat off of it, that install is so clean


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*

Everyone prey that the car in front of me - and my car gets tuned tonight.
I won't sleep either way - but at least I'll have peaceful restlessness if I can drive my car home tonight.


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (MeiK)*

It's about time you got that car done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

hey mike- 
where are you going to dyno this weekend? Maybe I'll tag along and put mine on the rollers too.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (herbehop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_hey mike- 
where are you going to dyno this weekend? Maybe I'll tag along and put mine on the rollers too. 

Looks like the dyno will have to be held off 'till the final tune. I'm taking it home soon (it's 3:00am) - Jeff and I have been working on it for awhile now haha. The tune will be perfected in the next coming week(s) - but so long as it's drivable, safe, and smooth I don't care. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
...In fact it's probably good that I don't get the car "ready to go" for 18lbs of boost. I feel safer having to learn at 12psi first.








It was nice meeting you tho 'hop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Maybe the week before Waterfest for that dyno? The guy cuts us a deal for the more cars we get to go... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

It was nice meeting you too man








Jeff is working some late hours lately.







Its that waterfest "crunch-time" that happens every year. 
As far as final tune. Jeff does crazy stuff (as you know already) the tune will get better and better until you think it can't possibly be any better - then he surprises you again








Sounds good for the dyno, I don't mind waiting. - where were you looking to go? Bristol? or somewhere else- I don't know CT all that well.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (herbehop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_Sounds good for the dyno, I don't mind waiting. - where were you looking to go? Bristol? or somewhere else- I don't know CT all that well. 


Bristol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It'll be fun







You, me, Anthony (320whp Jetta), and maybe a few other peeps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Invite whoever


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

4:47AM - sun is rising - Jeff is still tuning








The car. Is smooth. And fast.








Will be done soon.
Must sleep.


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_4:47AM - sun is rising - Jeff is still tuning


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Bristol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It'll be fun







You, me, Anthony (320whp Jetta), and maybe a few other peeps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Invite whoever








me me pick me!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Bristol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It'll be fun







You, me, Anthony (320whp Jetta), and maybe a few other peeps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Invite whoever









I might want to get dyno'ed again... I guess I could be a baseline?


----------



## Splisks (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*

Mike are you still heading to the pike tonight?


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_4:47AM - sun is rising - Jeff is still tuning








The car. Is smooth. And fast.








Will be done soon.
Must sleep.

Jesus! Jeff is down!!
Im gonna need to fly him out here when my car is ready to be tuned for some boost!


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

ok went for a ride this afternoon and holy mother of jesus is that thing fast my god and it was only at 12 lbs holy ****!!!


_Modified by gtiguy18t at 8:16 AM 7-5-2007_


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Videos Mike, Videos.


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_Videos Mike, Videos.
.

This thread Is worthless without videos!!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*

Videos will come when the weather is better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Unfortunatley it doesn't look like it'll be decent out 'till Saturday








It's deff. fun to drive tho.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Videos will come when the weather is better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Unfortunatley it doesn't look like it'll be decent out 'till Saturday








It's deff. fun to drive tho.

You tease.


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Zwei komma acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zwei komma acht T* »_.

This thread Is worthless without videos!!

2nd that


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

Had the balls to up the boost to 14psi yesterday... Then I turned it back down... ...for my health








Videos are overrated.


----------



## volkswagengtivr (Oct 5, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

ridiculous


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Videos are overrated.









I don't think you really are turbo'd. You refuse to show any concrete proof besides some pictures that I could have photoshopped myself







.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_
I don't think you really are turbo'd. You refuse to show any concrete proof besides some pictures that I could have photoshopped myself







.

LOL








Yeah Mike, show us some videos man


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Geez -- I was really going to swap in a 3.2L Eurospec VR6 and then turbo it, but it seems that you're doing just fine on a 2.8L motor. Maybe I'll just have my 2.8L set up like yours -- plus more high performance internals.
-Emron


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

looks like we are going to half to make a video this weekend MEIK you should come up to my place cause im doing a transmission swap on a 20th and then we could go drive around with the cars and make a quick vid like on Sunday or somethingwe can see how bad you beat the BT jetta


----------



## PONCE1.8T (Sep 25, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*

looking forward to hearing that monster... very nice.


----------



## Splisks (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (PONCE1.8T)*

I can't wait to get a ride in this monster!!
and yes V I D E O S ! ! ! !


----------



## Stan 24v (Jan 25, 2006)

Just read through this, and I have one word:
AWESOME!!!!
Now, do I turbo my 24 Corrado, or the Golf????


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Stan 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan 24v* »_Now, do I turbo my 24 Corrado, or the Golf????









Both?









_Quote, originally posted by *Splisks* »_I can't wait to get a ride in this monster!!
and yes V I D E O S ! ! ! !

You will http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Quote, originally posted by *boraturbo01* »_looks like we are going to half to make a video this weekend MEIK you should come up to my place cause im doing a transmission swap on a 20th and then we could go drive around with the cars and make a quick vid like on Sunday or somethingwe can see how bad you beat the BT jetta 

I leave for vaca Sunday @ 5:00AM or so... Saturday maybe?

_Quote, originally posted by *Emron* »_Geez -- I was really going to swap in a 3.2L Eurospec VR6 and then turbo it, but it seems that you're doing just fine on a 2.8L motor. Maybe I'll just have my 2.8L set up like yours -- plus more high performance internals.
-Emron

Unless you are going for over 475-500WHP - why do the internals? With a good tune and a nice turbo setup - the engines can handle a good amount of power.

_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_I don't think you really are turbo'd. You refuse to show any concrete proof besides some pictures that I could have photoshopped myself







.

True. It's a lie. My car is stock. In fact - it was never even supercharged. That was a P/S too. Those old supercharger vids? All just sped up.















...I'll try for saturday.


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

I'm back in town Mike and glad to see your car is running!!!!! I need to check it out again in motion. Wish I could say the same about mine!!!! I will be calling you tomorrow.


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (McNeil)*

time to take some vids!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Splisks (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

Got a test drive last night and at 14psi it was a m a z i n g.








I let gtiguy and meik borrow my stickypod for video, so it shall be coming soon!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Splisks)*

REALLY lame video - Low boost - not the final tune - crappy sound.
I did my best with the time I had... (to work - back from work) http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
All of like 6 1/2 seconds from the bottom of 3'rd to the top of 4'th (55-105 or so.)







Again... on low boost...







Not too crazy - but imagine what it'll be like with a few more pounds 'o boost... *Or more importantly* - on a road that I can feel safer doing that on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Passing cops with a SCREAMING blow off valve at 100+mph on a 2 lane road: Priceless
...so long as you don't get a ticket...








Clicky
http://s15.photobucket.com/alb...1.flv
Edit for liability: _For the record (the po-po record) - I wasn't driving... In fact... I never drive my car. Actually - that's not even my car. That's my friend's car. My friend whos name won't be released. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I abide by the laws. All of 'em.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif _


_Modified by MeiK at 8:14 PM 7-7-2007_


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*

lmao... I wasn't even driving and my stomach got a little woozy when i saw the white crown vic


----------



## Paulot (Oct 17, 2004)

LOL
me too.haha
that sound at the begining is enough to give u a boner/....


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Dam cops just seem to show up at just the right moment. Looks good Mike.


----------



## Static- (Jul 8, 2006)

all i can say is wow. 
that is one piece of work. and yeah the crown vic scared me to


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Static-)*

damn bro...now, especially since i broke my leg and cant drive my car, for i dont know how long, i want to see and ride in your car even more when i go back to school up in bridgeport.
and haha yea that little eye to eye with the po9 definitely made chills go down my spine haha..
very sick man, definitely looking foward to more videos, and also meeting you at some point hopefully early in the next school year http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (MeiK)*

That car is sick!! Cant even imagine that VR on high boost


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (silver saloon)*


----------



## Dilger2.8 (Mar 24, 2007)

Meik its dilger neil buddy with the green jetta i picked up the smoked side markers and intena from you, i figured id stop and say the car looks great, i watched the video up at neils today and the car screams i def gotta check that out man, im sure ill be seeing you with neil so ill talk to you then. but good luck with the car


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Dude, seriously, I want an update!
-Emron


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Mike's on vaca. He will be back the 18th.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_Mike's on vaca. He will be back the 18th. 

haha that gets me thinking, because i wonder if he even wants to be on vacation..... haha if i had just finished a project like this, id be too anxious to get away from it lol


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

I'm back - The car is still fun.








It's still not 100% tuned tho. Having some issues w/some stuff I don't quite understand so I won't try and explain it








I'll be stuck on semi-low boost for waterfest which is fine. It's better I learn to drive with this much power before I can turn up the boost too much http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
To those who haven't seen... Check out what Sleeper's is doing on the 12V neck of the woods... Sick.








http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1


----------



## FastGinsterGTI (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Welcom back, cant wait to see the car in person. What day are you leaving for waterfest? We got a group leaving friday around 1:00.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (FastGinsterGTI)*

I have a room ready for Friday night - but I'm not sure if we are going friday night or Saturday morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

hey mike where are you staying?? I have a room at the staybrige for saturday night trying to see whos staying at which hotels...


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*

i might be stayin at a hotel, Meik which one you stayin at? I might need to catch a hotel somewhere


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Staybridge Suites http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I need to detail the car, engine, interior, try and find a badgeless grille, Install the boser hood, install the shaved hatch, and pack. 
Pffffffff No rush today at all.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Staybridge Suites http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I need to detail the car, engine, interior, try and find a badgeless grille, Install the boser hood, install the shaved hatch, and pack. 
Pffffffff No rush today at all.









F all the rest of that crap. Just keep your hood open and put a little box of tissues next to it to clean up the drool that will inevitably get onto your nice setup.


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*

hahahahahahahahahaha.....ect lol tottaly true and keep it sleeper status for this year!!!!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy18t* »_hahahahahahahahahaha.....ect lol tottaly true and keep it sleeper status for this year!!!!

lol I might - I just looked at that hood for the first time... It needs buffing... To say the least







The hatch should be going on today tho. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Fun Fun Fun.


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_
F all the rest of that crap. Just keep your hood open and put a little box of tissues next to it to clean up the drool that will inevitably get onto your nice setup.

WORD!!


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Medic83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Medic83* »_
WORD!!

My support grows!!!!
Sleeper Status Miek!!!


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Staybridge Suites http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I need to detail the car, engine, interior, try and find a badgeless grille, Install the boser hood, install the shaved hatch, and pack. 
Pffffffff No rush today at all.









lol since your car is uniblack and originally had LB's just like mine and that's the list you have of things you want to do to the car, basically once im done our cars and our things to do list are going to be mirror images of each other probably minus the wheels and possibly bumper....haha boser shaved hatch, badgless grill, turbo...only differences will probably be an R bumper with cupra lip and black ultraleggeras haha..







i guess we have very similar taste


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_*Staybridge Suites* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


HAH... what a coincidence... staying at the same place... we'll def have to meet up!...


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*

Meik it was nice to meet you and the car looks absolutely crazy!!!!!!!!


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

From today... 
Mr. Meik's beast... 








A shot of Mikes car and my car together.


----------



## Dilger2.8 (Mar 24, 2007)

mike the car was looking good at waterfest i jsut wish you could of started it for me but i deff need to get a ride in that beast of a machine..


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Dilger2.8)*








I didn't make it to Waterfest...







But I did get my hands on some .:R32 seats.
Fair trade, but I still need to see Miek's car in person.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_Meik it was nice to meet you and the car looks absolutely crazy!!!!!!!!

Thanks man nice meeting you too! And Medic... And Jacob http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Herbehop - Best pic EVAR!










_Modified by MeiK at 8:37 AM 7-23-2007_


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (herbehop)*

mike it was nice meeting you and seeing your insane excuse for a car in person... I LOVED it to say the least and now my 24vT is veryy jealous... Im going to try and make it out asap for the C2 tune, I talked to chris and the price is a bit steeper than we discussed but it will be worth it.. and that sucks we were at different staybridge suites haha


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*

Nice meeting you and Jacob as well!! I am still thinking about going turbo!!


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (herbehop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_From today... 










YUCK ! ! !
Meik and Herbehop kissing...I could have gone a lifetime without seeing that


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
YUCK ! ! !
Meik and Herbehop kissing...I could have gone a lifetime without seeing that









We should have pulled over Jeff's 24v for a threesome


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_YUCK ! ! !
Meik and Herbehop kissing...I could have gone a lifetime without seeing that









lol Chris you know you like it


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

yea i saw you at waterfest....i didnt realize it was you, i was the guy saying that you never see 24v turbo'd... beautiful car and good luck in the future with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (jettaglis)*

Nice meeting you Mike and Medic, and soflygli
Mike, your car looks absolutly sick! I just with mine looked that nice. I cant wait to come back for H20.
I drove 1400 miles to go to Waterfest, guess i can do it again for H20


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Medic83)*

This is a question for Meik/Sleepers.With the fabrication skills that have clearly gone into this project,why the choice to use a cast manifold as opposed to a custom equal length SS tubular manifold?
Was it due to long term reliability?Or other reasons?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_This is a question for Meik/Sleepers.With the fabrication skills that have clearly gone into this project,why the choice to use a cast manifold as opposed to a custom equal length SS tubular manifold?
Was it due to long term reliability?Or other reasons?


ooooh ooooh pick me pick me!!!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_This is a question for Meik/Sleepers.With the fabrication skills that have clearly gone into this project,why the choice to use a cast manifold as opposed to a custom equal length SS tubular manifold?
Was it due to long term reliability?Or other reasons?


I would have LOVED to. Seriously. Have you seen Sleepers tube manifolds?








It's SICK! PAG's manifold and downpipe were available for a VERY good price - so I jumped on it. Also he cut me a great deal on the Garrett 60-1 Turbo with the package deal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If I had my way - I'd have a better heat exchanger, a tubular manifold, a godzilla BOV, an electronic boost controller, and a fully stainless steel exhaust.







Then again I'm WAY beyond broke now soooooo yeah. I'll keep all that brewing in the back of my head


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_










As soon as I saw that, I immediately wanted to touch it. I did touch the computer screen.
Am I bad?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_
As soon as I saw that, I immediately wanted to touch it. I did touch the computer screen.
Am I bad?









lol! Dude everyone at waterfest touched it (or went to touch it) quick - read the sign then apologized







(I touched it when Pete & Jamie weren't looking)


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

yeh... tried to cop a feel but respected the "SIGN" lol


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
lol! Dude everyone at waterfest touched it (or went to touch it) quick - read the sign then apologized







(I touched*the hiney* when Pete & Jamie weren't looking)









Fixed it.
Now I kinda want a turbo.


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
lol! Dude everyone at waterfest touched it (or went to touch it) quick - read the sign then apologized







(I touched it when Pete & Jamie weren't looking)
























Pete caught me touching it at the shop before waterfest. 
I seriously have seen that manifold and DP like 100 times already but every single time I'm at the shop I have to look at it again like its the first time I have ever seen it.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
I would have LOVED to. Seriously. Have you seen Sleepers tube manifolds?

NO BUT I HAVE NOW!








How much would that manifold run!?


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

a little more than a $


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

ah man, i get tingling sensations from looking at that thing.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_NO BUT I HAVE NOW!








How much would that manifold run!?

PM cncpete for pricing - he's the one to talk to. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Good lord. That mani turned out sooooo nice! is that the finished product? It's like an engineer built it


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (OrangeDUB)*

i can't stop looking, is that bad?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (OrangeDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangeDUB* »_It's like an engineer built it









Pete* is* a mechanical engineer.


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Pete* is* a mechanical engineer.









Hmm... yeah it wouldn't take much to convince me of that















for that guy!


----------



## JETTSET (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: (OrangeDUB)*

That's some good lookin stuff there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI...VRsicks* »_yeh... tried to cop a feel but respected the "SIGN" lol

haha, i touched it right in front on Meik, didnt see the sign, but im VIP anyways


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

what no dyno report yet wtf!?!?!?


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

i am working on it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i will have a nice vid up soon


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*

A bit dissatisfied - but we were running less boost that expected.
400whp/37*TQ @ only 21psi
We'll be removing the cat and tuning it for 23-24psi as we originally planned hopefully soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif We gotta make that 430WHP goal










_Modified by MeiK at 9:10 AM 4-22-2010_


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_A bit dissatisfied - but we were running less boost that expected.
400whp/37*TQ @ only 21psi
We'll be removing the cat and tuning it for 23-24psi as we originally planned hopefully soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif We gotta make that 430WHP goal









You are out of your mind!!!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Medic83)*

21psi should be way more than 400whp....
at 21 psi you should be looking at over 450whp???


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_A bit dissatisfied - but we were running less boost that expected.
400whp/37*TQ @ only 21psi

hahah, i cant even imagine having close to that in my car. and youre not satisfied


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_A bit dissatisfied - but we were running less boost that expected.
400whp/37*TQ @ only 21psi
We'll be removing the cat and tuning it for 23-24psi as we originally planned hopefully soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif We gotta make that 430WHP goal










that sounds underrated... wayy underrated.. I was hoping for 400whp at 17psi... Oh well... all dynos are different as well and 400's great

pg 19 PWND....


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI...VRsicks* »_
that sounds underrated... wayy underrated.. I was hoping for 400whp at 17psi... Oh well... all dynos are different as well and 400's great

pg 19 PWND....

yea, with my setup im hoping for 360whp at 11psi








at 21psi, i cant even imagine the capability, i would venture to say in the 500whp territory


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

don't get your panties in a bunch....
There was NO weather correction applied.
Actually CF on chart was 1.00
Ambient temps were ~mid 90's.... (9% per 15F, SAE std is 70F)
or we could just apply a 'magic' crank hp conversion...








Meik's car made 500hp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Jeff


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_don't get your panties in a bunch....
There was NO weather correction applied.
Actually CF on chart was 1.00
Ambient temps were ~mid 90's.... (9% per 15F, SAE std is 70F)
or we could just apply a 'magic' crank hp conversion...








Meik's car made 500hp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Jeff 

yea, temp plays a huge roll, how many pulls did you guys do?
what was the humidity like?


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_don't get your panties in a bunch....
There was NO weather correction applied.
Actually CF on chart was 1.00
Ambient temps were ~mid 90's.... (9% per 15F, SAE std is 70F)
or we could just apply a 'magic' crank hp conversion...








Meik's car made 500hp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Jeff 

I want 500hp! Gimmie!


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
yea, temp plays a huge roll, how many pulls did you guys do?
what was the humidity like?

i was dynoing with meik and it was about 97deg and 80% humidity but the computer was only saying 15% so that mite have something to do with it. cause i made the same power that i did last time when i should have made more so basically we all saw what are cars put down at there worst.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraturbo01* »_
i was dynoing with meik and it was about 97deg and 80% humidity but the computer was only saying 15% so that mite have something to do with it. cause i made the same power that i did last time when i should have made more so basically we all saw what are cars put down at there worst. 

80% is terrible! Theres part of the problem...
Here in Louisiana, its 100% humidity almost everyday, when i get dynoed, its going to have to be in a controlled environment


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Try and bare with me...
I'm no brain about dyno corrections, humidity, and all that affecting dyno #s. But I do know Anthony (Ogre w/a big turbo 1.8T) made 306whp last year (same dyno) at 70degrees with a 2.25" exhaust, 2.5" MAF, a leaking turbo manifold at 20-21psi. This Saturday with *3psi MORE - a 3" turboback - and a 3" MAF* *he was running 29*whp... A LOSS of power where he obviously gained.*
Regardless of reason - he should have easily dyno'd 25+WHP more on his car - and that's proven vs. last year's stuff. His car is NOTICEABLY faster now than it was last year - yet numbers say it's slower.








EVERYONE (including the RX7 guys before us) was unhappy with the numbers being put down.
Bottom line? Heat, correction factors, humidity, and probably more played a role in Saturday's dynos. Do I understand it? No. BUT! Jeff has been helping me understand - and everyone thinks we'll make a ton more power with better conditions. 
Jargin-
SAE Correction = .99
Humidity registered on the machine as 15% (actual was 83%)
Temp = 97degrees
@ the end of the day - I spin tires loose on hot, dry pavement in 3'rd gear when I roll on it...







That's enough of a dyno for me.







(for now)


_Modified by MeiK at 10:18 AM 8-6-2007_


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
@ the end of the day - I spin tires loose on hot, dry pavement in 3'rd gear when I roll on it...







That's enough of a dyno for me.







(for now)


i say thats way too slow... i think you should just take everything out your car and put it into my car. Then you will be happier!














PLEASE!!!!


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

hey i made 302whp and i made 297whp with the AC on MAX lol


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraturbo01* »_hey i made 302whp and i made 297whp with the AC on MAX lol

at first when i looked at your numbers i thought you were a VR...but i see that your a 1.8t, i was getting scared that you only got 300whp at 21psi


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
@ the end of the day - I spin tires loose on hot, dry pavement in 3'rd gear when I roll on it...







That's enough of a dyno for me.







(for now)

_Modified by MeiK at 10:18 AM 8-6-2007_

Hands down thats sick... hahah and the fact you told me you were breaking them loose at 85 mph haha... I can spin all of 1st, 2nd, and then scream through third and I thought that was good ahah I NEED your tune!!!







you posting a video? I wana hear your car screeeaam hah


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
at first when i looked at your numbers i thought you were a VR...but i see that your a 1.8t, i was getting scared that you only got 300whp at 21psi









yah i was the only non vr6 owner there lol


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraturbo01* »_
yah i was the only non vr6 owner there lol









that's respectable http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

updates?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Emron)*

Running 15psi on low - 19-21psi on high - 24+psi on racegas (haven't tried yet)
Jeff's gotta work on some partial throttle tuning - but it's ALMOST perfect.
So long as I'm driving the car - I'm not worried. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's STUPID to drive. On high boost - it sounds like death w/a VW badge.


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Running 15psi on low - 19-21psi on high - 24+psi on racegas (haven't tried yet)
Jeff's gotta work on some partial throttle tuning - but it's ALMOST perfect.
So long as I'm driving the car - I'm not worried. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's STUPID to drive. On high boost - it sounds like death w/a VW badge.

15psi is low? LOL..you are insane


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Medic83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Medic83* »_
15psi is low? LOL..you are insane

lol it only took a month of driving at 15psi to make me completely comfortable driving it.







The difference between 15 and 20-21psi is freakin' SCARY tho.


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
lol it only took a month of driving at 15psi to make me completely comfortable driving it.







The difference between 15 and 20-21psi is freakin' SCARY tho.









You need help!!!


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
lol it only took a month of driving at 15psi to make me completely comfortable driving it.







The difference between 15 and 20-21psi is freakin' SCARY tho.









Sac up, flip that funny little switch you installed on your dash, and drive the balls off that car, you panty-waist!








I want 22psi.


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*

Are you doing this all on stock internals???
If so my god is this impressive


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_Are you doing this all on stock internals???
If so my god is this impressive









Yes...yes he is


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
Yes...yes he is

haha Bakber, just makes you wonder why the hell we built my motor ey? 24+psi on stock internals!?
god, were in the wrong business...again


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_Are you doing this all on stock internals???
If so my god is this impressive









...







We're going to re-dyno on a load bearing dyno w/racegas with Jeff doing some tuning. Now I don't really care so long as they don't blow up my motor - but Jamie says he wants to go balls out and hit 500WHP on my stock internals...








lol


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

i am SO going to put two turbos into my car once i finally get 20 grand to throw around randomly. hot DAMN this looks tight








SO JEALOUS.


----------



## Garone (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Thanks for the update Meik. Keep us posted (on Dubworld as well







)
So what's the cost for the kit for my car?


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
...







We're going to re-dyno on a load bearing dyno w/racegas with Jeff doing some tuning. Now I don't really care so long as they don't blow up my motor - but Jamie says he wants to go balls out and hit 500WHP on my stock internals...








lol

let me know when you do this...
maybe jeff can work on mine too....


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (herbehop)*

haha i want to come watch! this is crazy haha 500whp! in a week i'll be in CT at school


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

500Whp is no problem on OEM internals.
We run 30psi on our 24v ......since 2001








600whp is no problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_500Whp is no problem on OEM internals.
We run 30psi on our 24v ......since 2001








600whp is no problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm not going to lie - I saw that you posted and got nervous. But then your post made me happy







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_
let me know when you do this...
maybe jeff can work on mine too.... 


Of course! wtf did you think - i'd leave you out? nev*A*r.


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

jealous... haha sounds good man... still looking for an ntake mani..


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_500Whp is no problem on OEM internals.
We run 30psi on our 24v ......since 2001








600whp is no problem http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

and thats on a VR5!


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Just got a ride today...dumb.stupid.re-re.out-of-control.wow.your crazy. Those were the only things I could say while in the car. I got out and my legs were shaking. 21lbs and second gear was so so fast it was downright dangerous.
I told Mike his car doesn't have torque, it has thrust.
Thats how I felt about my 10 ride in Meik's car.


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
and thats on a VR5!
24v VR5?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (BIGNICKSGTIS420)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BIGNICKSGTIS420* »_24v VR5?

mybe it wasnt the VR5, but from his sig i just remember him having a sick VR5...
and 2001...unless its european, they didnt have 24v


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_Just got a ride today...

The exhaust had blown off at the band clamp at that point - so his ride was essentially with an open downpipe w/a teeny cat.








The MAXpsi exhaust is awesome - but that one little clamp thing isn't enough. So I tacked the pipes together - sanded it smooth and re-clamped it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyways - still running well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Just thought, I would say how sick this car looks, and how jealous I am... and to bump the thread from that devilish 666 post number


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

Update - not so much on the turbo - but on the car...
Jeff is finishing up the tune first week of September! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My hatch is shaved of it's handle, VW logo, GTI logo, and VRT logo...
My interior will be 2 tone grey and black as of next week with corbeau CR1 Microfiber seats...
Aaaaaand in the past 3 days I've raped an EVO, a 350Z, an SRT-4 (with the biggest FMIC i've ever seen and a HUGELY loud BOV) and toyed with a STI like it was a KIA.








VRT nev*A*r ev*A*r luuusez


----------



## MK4TURBO85 (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

lol


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Aaaaaand in the past 3 days I've *raped* an *EVO*, a *350Z*, an *SRT-4* (with the biggest FMIC i've ever seen and a HUGELY loud BOV) and toyed with a *STI* like it was a KIA.








VRT nev*A*r ev*A*r luuusez









now thats whats up!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Update - not so much on the turbo - but on the car...
Jeff is finishing up the tune first week of September! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
My hatch is shaved of it's handle, VW logo, GTI logo, and VRT logo...
My interior will be 2 tone grey and black as of next week with corbeau CR1 Microfiber seats...
Aaaaaand in the past 3 days I've raped an EVO, a 350Z, an SRT-4 (with the biggest FMIC i've ever seen and a HUGELY loud BOV) and toyed with a STI like it was a KIA.








VRT nev*A*r ev*A*r luuusez









Yeah, well... I have R seats.








Your car is a beast.


----------



## fastslc (Sep 14, 1999)

*Re: (skeil_03gli)*

Try me in my Z06








j/k .. good kills !!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (fastslc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fastslc* »_Try me in my Z06








j/k .. good kills !!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ill make that bet


----------



## MK4TURBO85 (May 11, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

So would I http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (MK4TURBO85)*

hahah start lurking around the other brand name forums, and you'll probably start hearing of all the others in CT talking about the "killer GTI"














omggwtfbbq not a gti!?


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI...VRsicks* »_
that sounds underrated... wayy underrated.. I was hoping for 400whp at 17psi... Oh well... all dynos are different as well and 400's great

pg 19 PWND....

arnold has a tune 400 whp at 16 psi


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiatussk8rs* »_
arnold has a tune 400 whp at 16 psi









yea hes basically the man


----------



## perpetualnewb (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_\
Aaaaaand in the past 3 days I've raped an EVO, a 350Z, an SRT-4 (with the biggest FMIC i've ever seen and a HUGELY loud BOV) and toyed with a STI like it was a KIA.










thats it. i better get a ride soon and i want to be in on some whoopage


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (perpetualnewb)*

...don't know where else to post this...
My buddy noel is experienced on 2 wheels. He borrowed his friend's new GSXR 600 with an exhaust and intake (maybe more... not sure) 
We raced. 
From a dig obviously he won.








From a roll after 60 we were even 'till 120 - then I pulled hard.
We pulled over later and he was flabbergasted. Best. Night. Evar.








Edit: I know this story might sound like BS to some (if not most) of you... *I NEVER thought I'd even hang with the bike.* We started going as a JOKE... We were litterally laughing when we left the shop because I was going to get murdered... Then I kept up... Then I won lol.







Sorry if it sounds like BS tho... It's not








Coolest thing ever: Hearing a bike shift at 14K RPM NEXT TO YOUR PASSENGER'S WINDOW - and not being able to pass you.
Now when I go back for water/meth maybe I'll hang with some semi-stock 750s















Edit again: ^^^ on a track.










_Modified by MeiK at 11:34 AM 9-14-2007_


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

^^^^^^^^^^
That all happened on a track. CT has night tracks, that's why it's cooler than anywhere else.


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_...don't know where else to post this...
My buddy noel is experienced on 2 wheels. He borrowed his friend's new GSXR 600 with an exhaust and intake (maybe more... not sure) 
We raced. 
From a dig obviously he won.








From a roll after 60 we were even 'till 120 - then I pulled hard.
We pulled over later and he was flabbergasted. Best. Night. Evar.








Edit: I know this story might sound like BS to some (if not most) of you... *I NEVER thought I'd even hang with the bike.* We started going as a JOKE... We were litterally laughing when we left the shop because I was going to get murdered... Then I kept up... Then I won lol.







Sorry if it sounds like BS tho... It's not








Coolest thing ever: Hearing a bike shift at 14K RPM NEXT TO YOUR PASSENGER'S WINDOW - and not being able to pass you.
Now when I go back for water/meth maybe I'll hang with some semi-stock 750s
















_Modified by MeiK at 8:40 AM 9-14-2007_

I've been riding bikes for about 5 years now. Its believable.
Just don't agree to race a 1000







Gatta be pushing some crazy HP to keep with those.


----------



## Maverik869 (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*

is it time for new tires yet?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_^^^^^^^^^^
That all happened on a track. CT has night tracks, that's why it's cooler than anywhere else.

Oh yeah. That too. Eh... crap. I'll edit it.









_Quote, originally posted by *Maverik869* »_is it time for new tires yet?























Yeahhhhh lol Now that it's colder - I swear to god I spin ALL of second and *ALL of third* with my nice FM901 Dunlops.







They are noticebly wearing down after every few runs.








Whatever tho... I'd assume it must look scary as hell from the outside just burning out from a 65 to 85 mph roll.








Thank you Sleepers.


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

have you been to thepike.net ? i bet there are some locals on there chatting it up about you


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (ChadMk3)*

excellent smithers


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (ChadMk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChadMk3* »_have you been to thepike.net ? i bet there are some locals on there chatting it up about you

lol really? Show me where


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

I basically really jealous.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_I basically really jealous.

I like lamp.
Meik, you make me want to turbo my car now... and I have Stage II sitting in my apartment.


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
lol really? Show me where









i havent seen any chat, but i also dont go on those forums anymore...... basically whenever anyone is on a motorcycle racing level people start to talk...


----------



## Mr.BooMY (Jul 8, 2006)

I swear one day I will build up my car similar to yours. That is exactly how I want my car to be!


----------



## [email protected]home (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Time for a quarter mile test drive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Time for a quarter mile test drive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

amen to that


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (drumnjuny)*

not trying to threadjack... but may be 1/4 miling mine for the first time tonight... its just on 12 pounds though.. im scurred no LSD or short runner


----------



## Mr.BooMY (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*

Hope you don't pop that stock intake. I've seen pics of the aftermath @ 12 psi, and it isn't good.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Mr.BooMY)*

I'll take on on the 1/4 this fall... When it gets the rest of it's tune.








New MAF = a completely different and faster car.







I think my old one must have been completely SHOT.








...weird since I only had it for 4 months.








Edit: vrsicks - i'm sure you'll be fine with the intake @12psi... I thought they blew @ 14 and above... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_ I thought they blew @ 14 and above... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


x2








Have not had any problems with mine (thus far... and not to fickking jinx it)


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

So I'm trying to figure something out - I'm sure it has something to do with the wastegate or boost controller... Maybe a loose line? 
The WG has a 12PSI spring - MBC is set to 15psi on low - 19-20 on high.
Occasionally for whatever reason @ WOT the car will hit 6psi and STOP there. 
One of two things happens from there.
1) it stays @ a very unsatisfying 6psi to redline
OR
2) The boost needle with shake a teeny bit @ 6psi. Then it'll go "PSHSHHSHSHSHHHH!!" (wastegate sound) @ around 4500rpm and it'll boost to full.








No idea. Granted that all happens in about 2.5 seconds... So i'm not worried by any means - and it's only happend 3 times - but I figure I'd ask if anyone else would know how it could happen... I mean... The WG spring is a 12lb spring. I thought you can't go below what the spring is rated for...
Ideas?


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

saw the car on the highway last week.... looks good !! i knew it didnt sound like a 1.8t when you came whooshing past.....


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Ideas?

Go faster.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_Go faster.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (ChadMk3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ChadMk3* »_saw the car on the highway last week.... looks good !! i knew it didnt sound like a 1.8t when you came whooshing past..... 

Did you get my PM from that day?








Nick - your idea is unsafe


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

come down to the SoCo dubs meet in new haven on monday nights man! i want to get a load of this thing


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm not a turbo expert by any means, but here's something to think about. 
When whatever you described occurs, does the feel of the car not feel right as well? Or is it just what the gauge reads? 
You did say the waste gate makes a noise at 4,500RPM, but is that normal? Anyway, I'm just saying to consider the gauge, but I'm sure you did and you know it's not the gauge. 
I'd delete what I've written, but since I've written it, I'll post it, even though I basically answered myself.
-Emron


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Emron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Emron* »_I'm not a turbo expert by any means, but here's something to think about. 
When whatever you described occurs, does the feel of the car not feel right as well? Or is it just what the gauge reads? 
You did say the waste gate makes a noise at 4,500RPM, but is that normal? Anyway, I'm just saying to consider the gauge, but I'm sure you did and you know it's not the gauge. 
I'd delete what I've written, but since I've written it, I'll post it, even though I basically answered myself.
-Emron

It's deff not the gauge - The car feels slow as sheit when it happens.







Aaaand then it'll kick me in the nuts when it hits full boost after it's done it's thing.








Regardless - Jeff Atwood is finishing up the tune now - I'll get the car back Friday and see if things improve







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_come down to the SoCo dubs meet in new haven on monday nights man! i want to get a load of this thing









I haven't been doing much of anything - tooo muuccchhhh stuffffff going on







But hopefully I'll get out there soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
It's deff not the gauge - The car feels slow as sheit when it happens.







Aaaand then it'll kick me in the nuts when it hits full boost after it's done it's thing.










Mike, if you come off the throttle when this happens then lean back into it does it hit full boost?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (herbehop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_Mike, if you come off the throttle when this happens then lean back into it does it hit full boost?

Yes.


----------



## tojones (May 6, 2006)

*Re: MeiK's 24V VR6T Build-Up Thread. Out with the Blower - In with the Turbo. (MeiK)*

I want to be blown when i grow up!










_Modified by tojones at 7:29 AM 10-3-2007_


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_I haven't been doing much of anything - tooo muuccchhhh stuffffff going on







But hopefully I'll get out there soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yeah man that'll be sick...i can't wait to see this thing, im telling you if you can shoot up there tomorrow night


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

Ok - I should post this up...
Rumors are getting around thru PMs and I'd rather clear everything up @ once...
*1) Yeah the car WAS for sale. No it no longer is.*
I was selling because of a few reasons - some financial - some otherwise. I had heard CT passed a new emissions law which turns out not to be completely true on our cars. Cyclative emissions will be for the NEW cars - and cars like mine will have the old type of emissions (readiness) tests. I figured if the car can't be registered in CT - why keep it? If I found a buyer in NYC or PA or someplace - they would have been better off. Then I found out the new law didn't effect me - so that's cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*2) Yes the car is off the road for now.*
It's my fault. There was NOBODY - *ESPECIALLY SLEEPER'S* at fault for this but me. I wired up the injectors myself - and for whatever reason a pin started backing out of injector #5's wiring clip. It didn't get 100% of the signal needed - and that cyl ran lean. The others are still perfect - in the spring Jamie and I will try and re-hone the cylinder if we can (if it's not too badly scorched) and hopefully the car will be back on the road. SO! Nobody blame sleeper's for this happening. It's not their fault - that shop's name is pretty close to flawless - and I don't want my fault to screw that up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
...and no - the car died AFTER I put it up for sale. Not the other way around. I'm not a dick like that.








I just wanted to clear all that up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Oh - and I got promoted @ my job - so I'm not on here as much anymore. I can't go online @ work as much. If someone PMs me - expect a day or two for a response. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks guys! Sorry for the wordy post!










_Modified by MeiK at 5:38 PM 10-31-2007_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*



































































































































































































































































































































































































wow this sucks!!!!
im sorry Mike, i know how you feel trust me, now would be a great time to save up some money and build your motor while its down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
good luck man, i just hate that little tiny things have torn up the heavyweights of the 24v world


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

that does suck!
I hope everything works out for the both of you!!
I think somebodys out to get us 24 valvers, and I'm just a welter weight.


----------



## Mr.BooMY (Jul 8, 2006)

Oh noez, that is the SUXORSS!!11!!
At least you know what it was, and you can hopefully fix it. I'm sure we are all praying that you can fix it!!


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

sorry to hear that man...


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

I'm glad you are keeping it. It made me sad when I saw it in the FS ads


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (OrangeDUB)*

the mechanic who first installed my turbo kit did a poor job of installing my head spacer and after a boost spike ended up cracking every piston. so out with the head spacer and in with forged pistons.(and a new mechanic) at least you have the piece of mind that it was you that errored and not someone who takes no responsibility for jacking your ride up. i feel for you brother. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tojones (May 6, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_the mechanic who first installed my turbo kit did a poor job of installing my head spacer and after a boost spike ended up cracking every piston. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









How can u do a poor job of installing a head spacer? Isn't it made to fit(line up perfectly)?


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

Hey Meik, did you ever re-dyno your car under better conditions?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*

Nope... I had the final tune running for maybe a week and a half before the issue with cyl #5.








Still undecided on what'll happen in the spring. 
Hone of cyl 5 with new rings... build the motor... get a 2.9L VWMS longblock... Not sure. We'll see.
SO much money on the table - yet none in my bank account.


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

...moment of silence for Meik and his car.....


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (tojones)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tojones* »_
How can u do a poor job of installing a head spacer? Isn't it made to fit(line up perfectly)?

yep. supposed to be real simple. except when the stupid sob puts my cam sensors on in reverse!!!


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
yep. supposed to be real simple. except when the stupid sob puts my cam sensors on in reverse!!!
















oooooof...thats harsh...damn that sucks man...

glad to hear you are keeping your car meik, hopefully it'll be running strong by next summer, i want to see you run a few passes at waterfest man!














and put all those 1.8t's in their place....aside from forcefed's car of course! 650+whp/10 second 1/4 mile










_Modified by Attack.:Rabbit at 11:55 PM 11-8-2007_


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Nope... I had the final tune running for maybe a week and a half before the issue with cyl #5.








Still undecided on what'll happen in the spring. 
*Hone of cyl 5 with new rings... build the motor... get a 2.9L VWMS longblock... Not sure. We'll see.*
SO much money on the table - yet none in my bank account.









See, this is what i like to see. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif A man taking a bad situation and turning it into an opportunity!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_ put all those 1.8t's in their place....aside from forcefed's car of course! 650+whp/10 second 1/4 mile









Don't tempt me...








I was CONSIDERING waiting 'till next fall (as opposed to spring) and getting rods & pistons, 1000CC injectors, a GT40R turbo, and water/meth... Then again... A 700WHP FWD MKIV would be both pointless *and* unsafe. 
Not to mention we'd probably have to get a bigger core for the AWIC stuff... It's probably not worth doing. Just fun to talk about.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Don't tempt me...








I was CONSIDERING waiting 'till next fall (as opposed to spring) and getting rods & pistons, 1000CC injectors, a GT40R turbo, and water/meth... Then again... A 700WHP FWD MKIV would be both pointless *and* unsafe. 
Not to mention we'd probably have to get a bigger core for the AWIC stuff... It's probably not worth doing. Just fun to talk about.









you won't do it!









if you do i'll be coming over to see the progress all the way up until the 1/4 mile run for glory, would be cool if it were ripping by the fall 
show'n'go
but then again, it is always cool to talk about it








ARIA makes some sick pistons, and they have made 24valve low compression pistons before, saw them at SEMA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and theyre sick/strong! 
some carrillo knife edge rods and you'll be set haha
at least those are my plans in the future, especially if i can find a junk 24valve somewhere to build in my shop while i continue to drive my car










_Modified by Attack.:Rabbit at 7:05 PM 11-9-2007_


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_ARIA makes some sick pistons, and they have made 24valve low compression pistons before, saw them at SEMA http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and theyre sick/strong! 
some carrillo knife edge rods and you'll be set haha

Links to either? I went to both sites - but saw nothing for 24Vs.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

best bet is to probably call them...i know aria for sure has them, because they were on display at SEMA and they were NICE! carillo would probably have to ask, thats who i just had in my mind to get it done, and for it to be high quality...my dad has carillo rods in his 1979 CBX 6 cylinder motorcycle, and when we built that motor together, they were the nicest rods ive seen


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

Update!
Off topic/family crap/explanation of forum absence







:
My father, Grandma, AND grandpa are having health issues. My father's heart (atrial flutter), Grandpa's weird (bad spelling) mystenia gravis disease, and Grandma's cancer are putting a TON of stress on everything in life - and considering I work for my father's business - it doesn't help to have everyone around me sick as a dog.







Dad's doing better now - he's back to work full time








All my money these past months have been going into building an inlaw apartment for the G/F and I... It's coming out pretty well







2 weeks of solid work after I get OUT of work lol. Once the apartment is done - I'll throw money at the car again.
So at this point it looks like I'll be using a 2.9L VWMS block. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm getting a good deal on it - it should be in the car early spring with any luck at all. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Sleeper's will be working on the car of course.








I think I have my motor sold already - so that's cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm all over the place recently - so for those who've PM'd me in the past few weeks with a REALLY slow response time - I'm sorry - and I'm trying to get around to everything as fast as I can. (regarding antennas, motor stuff, and other crap I was selling) lol
I'll be around guys.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Sorry to hear about all the family stuff, Mike. Glad things are turning around though!!
So what you're saying is that your car will be faster once it's done?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

dude get er done already lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 02VWGTIVR6 (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_ I wired up the injectors myself - and for whatever reason a pin started backing out of injector #5's wiring clip. It didn't get 100% of the signal needed - and that cyl ran lean. 

that dont make no sense. if the wiring comes out, you get no fuel at all, so it wont run lean. it would just misfire. something else is wrong. the voltage dont drop as the wire comes out. it just goes from complete circuit to incomplete circuit. you should fix the clip, but i think there might be another problem. i seen two eip turbo vrs with the numbr 5 cylinder messed up. may be some thing in the tuning


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (02VWGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02VWGTIVR6* »_
that dont make no sense. if the wiring comes out, you get no fuel at all, so it wont run lean. it would just misfire. something else is wrong. the voltage dont drop as the wire comes out. it just goes from complete circuit to incomplete circuit. you should fix the clip, but i think there might be another problem. i seen two eip turbo vrs with the numbr 5 cylinder messed up. may be some thing in the tuning









Injectors require resistance which is how they can alternate from low to hi duty cycle. If there is a bad connection or not the required resistance, it can certainly not fill the requested or required volume, thus causing a lean condition.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (02VWGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *02VWGTIVR6* »_that dont make no sense. if the wiring comes out, you get no fuel at all, so it wont run lean. it would just misfire. something else is wrong. the voltage dont drop as the wire comes out. it just goes from complete circuit to incomplete circuit. you should fix the clip, but i think there might be another problem. i seen two eip turbo vrs with the numbr 5 cylinder messed up. may be some thing in the tuning









Relating a C2 tune to an EIP tune is insulting.







It's NOT the tune. The car ran on c2 software for 6 months FLAWLESSLY. It's my crappy wiring's fault.
The clip didn't come off - one of the teeny pins inside the clip started to back itself off - it never actually fully came out. It made a bad connection - and that will most certainly cause the lean condition. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif (we had to re-pin the wiring for the new type of injector clips)
I wish it would have fully fallen out - I'd be fine right now.







My car would have never fired on cyl #5 - it would have sounded like a WRX and I'd have investigated the problem.








Anyways. Jamie will be ripping the head off the motor sometime next week hopefully to see about re-honing it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (passatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_
Injectors require resistance which is how they can alternate from low to hi duty cycle. If there is a bad connection or not the required resistance, it can certainly not fill the requested or required volume, thus causing a lean condition.

Bottom line. Less fuel = leaner. However, the duty cycle for the injectors has to do solely with tuning, not with it being more or less connected. An injector's signal comes from the ECU on how much fuel to spray. It's either got a connection, or it doesn't. The resistance does not change within the injector by it being "more connected" or "less connected".
If it was making connection on and off randomly, then yea that would cause the lean condition (partial amounts of fuel, enough to be ignited). However, if no fuel is being sprayed at all, nothing happens. It doesn't misfire, it just doesn't fire at all. You can't ignite oxygen, you need the fuel. 


_Modified by FliGi7 at 4:18 PM 11-30-2007_


----------



## passatG60 (Aug 16, 2001)

*Re: (FliGi7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FliGi7* »_
Bottom line. Less fuel = leaner. However, the duty cycle for the injectors has to do solely with tuning, not with it being more or less connected. An injector's signal comes from the ECU on how much fuel to spray. It's either got a connection, or it doesn't. The resistance does not change within the injector by it being "more connected" or "less connected".
If it was making connection on and off randomly, then yea that would cause the lean condition (partial amounts of fuel, enough to be ignited). However, if no fuel is being sprayed at all, nothing happens. It doesn't misfire, it just doesn't fire at all. You can't ignite oxygen, you need the fuel. 

_Modified by FliGi7 at 4:18 PM 11-30-2007_

I understand what you're thinking. I used to tune standalones all day. There were times slight oxidation would develop b/w the pin and socket and the voltage value would be skewed. If the pin was barely touching to the point that its transmitting static electricity (which would equal a short), the action of the internal coils would be effected. Many an engine have been blown due to this. This isnt an isolated incident.
Also, listen to what Meik is saying. He blew cylinder number 5, the exact same cylinder that he found a backed out pin... I mean it doesnt take a detective. It might've been intermittent to the point that it was firing erratically. These sequential systems fire at both the intake and exhaust stroke... exhaust stroke being fine, but if there was some residual left and it doesnt fire before TDC, it could've created a lean condition... BOOM.


_Modified by passatG60 at 7:04 PM 11-30-2007_


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

*Re: (passatG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatG60* »_
I understand what you're thinking. I used to tune standalones all day. There were times slight oxidation would develop b/w the pin and socket and the voltage value would be skewed. If the pin was barely touching to the point that its transmitting static electricity (which would equal a short), the action of the internal coils would be effected. Many an engine have been blown due to this. This isnt an isolated incident.
Also, listen to what Meik is saying. He blew cylinder number 5, the exact same cylinder that he found a backed out pin... I mean it doesnt take a detective. It might've been intermittent to the point that it was firing erratically. These sequential systems fire at both the intake and exhaust stroke... exhaust stroke being fine, but if there was some residual left and it doesnt fire before TDC, it could've created a lean condition... BOOM.

_Modified by passatG60 at 7:04 PM 11-30-2007_

Hmm, never heard of that one, but I know better than to try and argue with first hand experience. This is news to me. Good to know for future reference. I had just never encountered such a thing happening where actually a small amount of voltage could be transmitted (not like the on/off switch it usually is).


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (FliGi7)*

Update on the VR5.
Jamie took the head off - It's OK... Piston #5 was a bit glazed. I need a water pump too.








Also - my turbo housing is cracked... wtf. Pics later.
We're taking the piston out soon.
Also - "NUCKINFUTZ" europlate is on the way.










_Modified by MeiK at 3:05 PM 12-20-2007_


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Also - my turbo housing is cracked... wtf.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Update on the VR5.
Jamie took the head off - It's OK... Piston #5 was a bit glazed. I need a water pump too.








Also - my turbo housing is cracked... wtf. Pics later.
We're taking the piston out soon.
Also - "NUCKINFUTZ" europlate is on the way.









_Modified by MeiK at 3:05 PM 12-20-2007_

woooh at least it's not destroyed


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

Looks like we'll building the motor this time around.








The crack is TEENY and it's on the division of the housing. I'm not too worried. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Looks like we'll building the motor this time around.








The crack is TEENY and it's on the division of the housing. I'm not too worried. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Building the Motor huh? Thats what i like to hear!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*

Yeah I can't pronounce the maker of the pistons... lol It's some kinda german stuff + ARP rodbolts + shotpeened rods + Jamie's engine bore%hone = Good power.
VW's OEM pistons are REDICULOUSLY expensive. It makes no sence to use OEM parts. 
I'm looking forward to driving my car again. I can't even explain it.
We're toying around with ideas for a bigger turbo down the road too







T61 or bigger. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

What's the labor cost like for the new rods' and pistons' installation?


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*

Not cheap! 1000+
Mike there is a set of pauter rods for sale in the FI classifieds for 500 bucks right now! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Fugee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fugee* »_Not cheap! 1000+
Mike there is a set of pauter rods for sale in the FI classifieds for 500 bucks right now! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

OEM rods should be good considering I won't be making much over 500WHP. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BUY MAH INTAKOOLAH! http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3599943


_Modified by MeiK at 3:35 PM 12-21-2007_


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*

well considering rods are waeker than pistons in a VR6, I'd suggest you get some in there while youre taking it all apart! That way you can get a nice size turbo and make over 500whp http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
OEM rods should be good considering I won't be making much over 500WHP. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
BUY MAH INTAKOOLAH! http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3599943

_Modified by MeiK at 3:35 PM 12-21-2007_

Why build the engine if you don't plan to go over 500 wheel? Wern't you close to 500 without it built?







Or are you just building it cause OEM pistons are retardedly more expensive than going aftermarket?


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
VW's OEM pistons are REDICULOUSLY expensive. It makes no sence to use OEM parts. 


tell me about it! $320 a piece i believe. thats why i went with forged pistons.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Fugee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fugee* »_well considering rods are waeker than pistons in a VR6


what are you talking about?!















24v rods are stong as **** and can more than handle the power that meik is looking to put down.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Why do forged pistons when you can throw in 12V pistons to lower the CR??? 12v pistons are a dime-a-dozen..


----------



## kurty85 (Sep 17, 2007)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

Pistons are the weakest area in all vr6's above approx 500whp. There has been more than one vortex member who has cracked a ring land, cracked a piston altogether, or had severe enough detonation they had to replace a piston: so they did the whole set...
Im planning to run stock pistons and rods for the time being on my 24v, when i have the money i will build her up...


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Fugee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fugee* »_well considering rods are waeker than pistons in a VR6

Nope. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif PISTONS are the weakest link in the wonderful 24V.








OEM rods are plenty strong enough for over 500WHP on a good tune.

_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_Why build the engine if you don't plan to go over 500 wheel? 

I said **MUCH** over. I was being conservative.















500WHP on a FWD car will be too much to drive anyways... I doubt 550WHP will get any faster without slicks.








Edit: For the record - I cracked my ringland into 3 parts on cyl # 5.










_Modified by MeiK at 8:18 AM 12-22-2007_


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

So.. got anything more installed yet?


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (OrangeDUB)*

bout freakin time
i wanna see this car in person.... so i can have sex with it.
keep it up bro
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

god i love this community


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*

I hit it already.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_I hit it already.
















so...is it true what they say about 3" exhaust?


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
so...is it true what they say about 3" exhaust?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*

^^^








Jamie said he'd be talking to Kinetic today about getting some of those pistons. Besides that - nothing yet.








(cue jeopardy music)


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

get it done... i think tuning requires a long distance drive maybe louisiana? hint hint....


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*

yea, and ill let you drive mine, and i can drive yours, and have a grand ol time...
yea Jeff, Mikes gonna go for that one


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*








Maybe @ Waterfest... or any other CT show you feel like attending. With my luck - i'm not driving ANYTHING past NJ.








My G/F let me drive her Nissan 200sx to work today.







It beats driving a cargo van ANY day. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm in a good mood because of it. Isn't that bad? Driving a NISSAN is a GOOD thing for me now?








Some ass munk cut me off on my way to work today. I thought about gunning it... then I remembered. "nissan"







Had I had the VW... (shakes mental fist) it would have been wonderous.


_Modified by MeiK at 8:10 AM 1-4-2008_


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_

Edit: For the record - I cracked my ringland into 3 parts on cyl # 5.









_Modified by MeiK at 8:18 AM 12-22-2007_

Was that because of the issue you had or is that something new that you found?
I wanted to build my internals but i ran out of money. Damn expensive 24v's.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_Was that because of the issue you had or is that something new that you found?
I wanted to build my internals but i ran out of money. Damn expensive 24v's.
















100% due to my damn wiring and the car running lean.







You won't need internals 'till after 400WHP.







(being conservative there)


----------



## VW_Sporting (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*

what about stock head studs? what are they good for? how much boost can they stand?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (VW_Sporting)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_Sporting* »_what about stock head studs? what are they good for? how much boost can they stand?

OEM studs were replaced using ARP stuff when the car was first built... It's a good idea to do if your car requires a head gasket spacer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VW_Sporting (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*

i know that you replaced them when you were putting your engine back
what i wanted to know is how much stock ones can out stand 
when the first turbo kits came out there was no studs for 24v motor


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (VW_Sporting)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_Sporting* »_i know that you replaced them when you were putting your engine back
what i wanted to know is how much stock ones can out stand 
when the first turbo kits came out there was no studs for 24v motor 

Oh I wouldn't know... Maybe 350WHP? A bit more?
...now they have the studs so you have no excuse!!!


----------



## nebone18 (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Wow. I was bored at work so I have read this entire thread. It breathtaking. All the support that MeiK received is unreal. I talked to a guy from Sleepers at Waterfest and they are new, but they are amazing at what they do. I believe they built that sweet white 1.8T Audi A4. 
Don;t give up on this car and rebuild that sucker. You were so happy to turbo it in the first few pages of this "Autobiography" and then an unfortunate event put the car down, but not your hopes and dreams.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (nebone18)*

The 4-hour TV miniseries is forthcoming, it promises to pull at your heartstrings.


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_The 4-hour TV miniseries is forthcoming, it promises to pull at your heartstrings.









LOL


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (nebone18)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nebone18* »_Wow. I was bored at work so I have read this entire thread. It breathtaking. All the support that MeiK received is unreal. I talked to a guy from Sleepers at Waterfest and they are new, but they are amazing at what they do. I believe they built that sweet white 1.8T Audi A4. 
Don;t give up on this car and rebuild that sucker. You were so happy to turbo it in the first few pages of this "Autobiography" and then an unfortunate event put the car down, but not your hopes and dreams.









lol yeah man this is one hell of an experience. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It'll get done soon.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
lol yeah man this is one hell of an experience. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It'll get done soon.









while we're waiting for meik, here is a video for all to enjoy. i'm in the silverstone gti and haris is in his gt40 powered r32.






















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlySPV5R2ik


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

jeebus chribus thats fast


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

Wow!!!!!!


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
while we're waiting for meik, here is a video for all to enjoy. i'm in the silverstone gti and haris is in his gt40 powered r32.






















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlySPV5R2ik

dude jeremy's car is crazy fast
drivin up to h2o was goodstuff


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (abydielsgli)*

It is my honest opinion that nobody driving a VW should go over one hundred eighty miles per hour.








Say it with me now. One hundred. Eighty. Miles per freakin hour. 
Seriously tho wtf does 180 feel like in one of our little buckets? I mean never in my life will I go that fast in a damn VW. Ever. Holy crap that driver has balls.







When I went 140 something the car felt like complete anus... 180?








Anyways. Fast car - what did it put down again?


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
while we're waiting for meik, here is a video for all to enjoy. i'm in the silverstone gti and haris is in his gt40 powered r32.






















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlySPV5R2ik


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*

About time i'd say.








As titled by Jamie @ Sleeper's.


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
while we're waiting for meik, here is a video for all to enjoy. i'm in the silverstone gti and haris is in his gt40 powered r32.






















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlySPV5R2ik

so what is exactly done to your car ?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hiatussk8rs* »_so what is exactly done to your car ?

Assuming he got the whole C2 kit - probably the Stage 3 setup judging by the C2 500 fueling kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Assuming he got the whole C2 kit - probably the Stage 3 setup judging by the C2 500 fueling kit. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i saw that but im assuming there is some other stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (hiatussk8rs)*

its a custom kit with a gt35r turbo with the c2 stage III software. (woohoo C2) i havent had it dynoed yet but i've yet to get beat on a roll. that includes the new c6 z06 corvette i just ran into on the hwy on the way home!!!















i had him by 2 cars till bout 155 and then he passed me.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_its a custom kit with a gt35r turbo with the c2 stage III software. (woohoo C2) i havent had it dynoed yet but i've yet to get beat on a roll. that includes the new c6 z06 corvette i just ran into on the hwy on the way home!!!















i had him by 2 cars till bout 155 and then he passed me.









aaaaaand that guy won't be able to sleep at night now.


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

lol my car smoothed out at 130..
i would rather cruise at 130 then 100 imho


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
aaaaaand that guy won't be able to sleep at night now.









bahahahahahahahaha!!! 

its especially sweet cuz i'm living in corvette capital of the world right now and i've already heard bout all these corvette guys in town talkin about the bad ass little vdub thats killin everybody!!


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

HOLY CRAP THAT VIDEO HAS A VW THAT GOES 180!!!!!!111!11
That was a Bi-turbo R32? Jeebus, I want one.
Sweet music for the video as well, what was it?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
while we're waiting for meik, here is a video for all to enjoy. i'm in the silverstone gti and haris is in his gt40 powered r32.






















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlySPV5R2ik

Man all this 24V Turbo fever is going to cause me to go to the bank and grab some money to finish this R32 engined Audi S4!
Cant let Haris have all the fun!


----------



## IN-FLT (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_
Sweet music for the video as well, what was it?

BT - Dreaming
If you liked that check out 'Hybrid' ... albums 'wide angle' and most recent ' i choose noise' http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
that car is stupid fast










_Modified by IN-FLT at 3:06 AM 1-13-2008_


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (IN-FLT)*

that video IS insane,
i wouldnt be able to sleep at night from going that fast!


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (skeil_03gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skeil_03gli* »_that video IS insane,
i wouldnt be able to sleep at night from going that fast!

ya cuz the girl in my passenger seat would be givin it to me all night for that experience.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_
ya cuz the girl in my passenger seat would be givin it to me all night for that experience.









Hehe. I've turned my girl into a speed junkie with this car. So now she keeps begging for me to let her drive it! All I do is laugh and laugh...


----------



## 94volkswagen (May 18, 2002)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

Whats up? The car felt really stable and safe at 180 mph actually I would have never thought. Now lets talk jeremy into turning his boost up some more and put down 500 to the wheels cause if i had the nessecary mods like he does, i would do it in a heartt beat. Just giving you crap Jerm


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (94volkswagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *94volkswagen* »_Whats up? The car felt really stable and safe at 180 mph actually I would have never thought. Now lets talk jeremy into turning his boost up some more and put down 500 to the wheels cause if i had the nessecary mods like he does, i would do it in a heartt beat. Just giving you crap Jerm

















blah blah blah.







all i know is i'm set at 1 bar (yes, thats right, i said 1 FREAKIN BAR!) and this mofo scares me already!!! i'll turn the boost up. when i find somebody thats worthy... bahahahahaha

















_Modified by turbodub06 at 7:10 PM 1-15-2008_


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

^^^ Isn't 1 bar only 14.5psi?








Pistons are on their way. Jamie and I will be taking it all apart this week hopefully. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by MeiK at 8:37 AM 1-16-2008_


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_^^^ Isn't 1 bar only 14.5psi?








Pistons are on their way. Jamie and I will be taking it all apart this week hopefully. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by MeiK at 8:37 AM 1-16-2008_

ya was wondering that... 500hp fueling kit and only at 14.5psi??

sick news meik keep us updated! take some pictures


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*

14.7 to be exact


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_14.7 to be exact
 
that's right. 14.7 psi. Now you know why I'm scared to turn it up! I'm actually just waiting to get my ecu update and then I'm gonna turn up the boost and go dyno it.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

I just spent 5 minutes looking for the real PSI measurement for bar... I'm curious and like to know useless info. lol
Google says ~14.5PSI = 1 bar
Drag times says ~14.5 = 1 bar
Supra mania says ~14.5psi = 1 bar
unitconversion.org says ~14.5psi = 1 bar
robse.dk says ~14.7psi = 1 bar
sengpielaudio.com says ~14.7psi = 1 bar
ilpi.com says ~14.7psi = 1 bar
WTF is true? lol







Who to trust?
edit: who cares about .2psi anyways?







Seriously tho - this is going to bother me.










_Modified by MeiK at 8:17 AM 1-17-2008_


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_I just spent 5 minutes looking for the real PSI measurement for bar... I'm curious and like to know useless info. lol
Google says ~14.5PSI = 1 bar
Drag times says ~14.5 = 1 bar
Supra mania says ~14.5psi = 1 bar
unitconversion.org says ~14.5psi = 1 bar
robse.dk says ~14.7psi = 1 bar
sengpielaudio.com says ~14.7psi = 1 bar
ilpi.com says ~14.7psi = 1 bar
WTF is true? lol







Who to trust?
edit: who cares about .2psi anyways?







Seriously tho - this is going to bother me.









_Modified by MeiK at 8:17 AM 1-17-2008_

trust NO ONE!!!!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

14.7 ... it is standard atmospheric pressure, i.e. 750 Torr.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_I just spent 5 minutes looking for the real PSI measurement for bar... I'm curious and like to know useless info. lol
Google says ~14.5PSI = 1 bar
Drag times says ~14.5 = 1 bar
Supra mania says ~14.5psi = 1 bar
unitconversion.org says ~14.5psi = 1 bar
robse.dk says ~14.7psi = 1 bar
sengpielaudio.com says ~14.7psi = 1 bar
ilpi.com says ~14.7psi = 1 bar
WTF is true? lol







Who to trust?
edit: who cares about .2psi anyways?







Seriously tho - this is going to bother me.









_Modified by MeiK at 8:17 AM 1-17-2008_

My Phyisics book says 1 BAR = 14.50377 PSI


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_My Phyisics book says 1 BAR = 14.50377 PSI


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_14.7 ... it is standard atmospheric pressure, i.e. 750 Torr.


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

I'll be Raiden. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_I'll be Raiden. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i wanna be the black dude, i jsut remember doing the trick where he would jump up and go through the floor, and own the other guy.. i would do that over and over my brother could never defend against it








only game i ever beat him in :/


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_i wanna be the black dude...

^^^ Jax.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
^^^ Jax.









WTF? How did you remember that?


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
WTF? How did you remember that?

im shocked


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_
im shocked

That is some old school ish right there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

I grew up on mortal kombat.







I still remember the special hidden moves and fatalities and sheit.








I played my G/F and a few friends on MKIII about 6 months ago and I DESTROYED 'em.








Wow. off topic. I completely forgot this thread is supposed to be about my car.


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_I grew up on mortal kombat.







I still remember the special hidden moves and fatalities and sheit.








I played my G/F and a few friends on MKIII about 6 months ago and I DESTROYED 'em.








Wow. off topic. I completely forgot this thread is supposed to be about my car.









you have car?









non sense!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JeffBeagley* »_
you have car?









non sense!


What car? This is a Mortal Kombat thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

I bet Miek played as Johnny Cage because he liked the nut punch move.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_I bet Miek played as Johnny Cage because he liked the nut punch move.

Raiden... Then later Noob Saibot.















Anyways.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Raiden... Then later Noob Saibot.















Anyways.









Raiden is the poo!


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

I agree, Raiden was my first choice... then I realized that the game was poo and went back to the Street Fighter games.
Meik, how's the rebuild going?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_Meik, how's the rebuild going?









It's going. Slowly but surely. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
It's going. Slowly but surely. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

all i know is you better be at h20i this year so we can drink beer and destroy all challengers!


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
all i know is you better be at h20i this year so we can drink beer and destroy all challengers!
















Exactly!!!


----------



## SmokeHaus (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_I grew up on mortal kombat.







I still remember the special hidden moves and fatalities and sheit. 

Hahaha same here. A B A C A B B that code brings back some memories http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (SmokeHaus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SmokeHaus* »_
Hahaha same here. A B A C A B B that code brings back some memories http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

lol you know a band made ABACABB their name?


----------



## SmokeHaus (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

Yup, and they are actually from northern VA. Not to far away from me.


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

I remember a code for mortal combat... you typed it in at the start of the game... when it was loading.
... Up C, Right C, Down C, A, B, B, A -- I might be missing one or two buttons.
I don't remember what it did.
-Emron


----------



## SmokeHaus (Nov 3, 2007)

*Re: (Emron)*

pretty sure that was for mortal kombat trilogy. Extra options screen IIRC http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (SmokeHaus)*

Sent me the wrong pistons.







Son of a bitch. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Anyways.
Stopped by @ Sleepers today and everything with the retarded new .:R32 Turbo project is going quite well!!








Oh - and for the metal heads out there. Meshuggah's new cd has been leaked. obZen. Sick. Seriously. Sick.
Want it?
Go here & Download BitComet if you don't already have a torrent program:
http://filehippo.com/download_bitcomet/
Go here and get the torrent:
http://www.mybittorrent.com/info/1205546/
Enjoy Meshuggah's new album 2 months early.







Wear a helmet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Sent me the wrong pistons.







Son of a bitch. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Anyways.
Stopped by @ Sleepers today and everything with the retarded new .:R32 Turbo project is going quite well!!








Oh - and for the metal heads out there. Meshuggah's new cd has been leaked. obZen. Sick. Seriously. Sick.
Want it?
Go here & Download BitComet if you don't already have a torrent program:
http://filehippo.com/download_bitcomet/
Go here and get the torrent:
http://www.mybittorrent.com/info/1205546/
Enjoy Meshuggah's new album 2 months early.







Wear a helmet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


you got....
SERVED


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (JeffBeagley)*


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

rofls...i still have to come up and check out what's good or you should come down to the soco meet man haha i hear everyone at the meet talking about you all the time...specifically brett


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_rofls...i still have to come up and check out what's good or you should come down to the soco meet man haha i hear everyone at the meet talking about you all the time...specifically brett 

ooOOoooh jesus.







All good things I hope. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

nice Meik, how long do you think it will take now?
im pickin up my motor on saturday and were installing it this week and next week


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_


















I didnt know you were building the motor?!
I thought 24v pistons had 4 valve reliefs?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (PhReE)*

and what CR is that








Our 8.0:1 had a large pit.
I might be blind but are those flat head desing ?


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
ooOOoooh jesus.







All good things I hope. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


yeah all good things.....mostly







haha jk


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*

8.5:1 - and yeah we thought it was weird that they are only relief'd on one side... Buuuut the pistons are straight cut - as opposed to semi-diagonally like stock... Weird huh? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Whatever works.


----------



## mk3.20v (Nov 30, 2004)

good luck with your proyect!!!


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (mk3.20v)*

good luck brother.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_8.5:1 - and yeah we thought it was weird that they are only relief'd on one side... Buuuut the pistons are straight cut - as opposed to semi-diagonally like stock... Weird huh? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Whatever works.









Man ...double check those. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Might be for some other car or high CR spec









do the wrist pin check vs OEM and see how they are in level vs piston top.
//F


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Man ...double check those. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Might be for some other car or high CR spec









do the wrist pin check vs OEM and see how they are in level vs piston top.
//F

i totally agree dude. double check those pistons. they dont look like ANY low cr vw pistons i've ever seen.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

Double checked with wossner. They said they are the correct application. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Motor is coming out to be brought to the machine shop either tonight or tomorrow according to Jamie


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Cleaning/painting parts tonight. Pics up later.


----------



## OrangeDUB (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Cleaning/painting parts tonight. Pics up later.

What are you painting Meik?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (OrangeDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OrangeDUB* »_What are you painting Meik?

The pistons and the crank. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Seriously tho. The tranny casing, engine block, and all the external covers. 
Pics!
















































Started cleaning parts. Engine is going into the machine shop today for the bore & hone. I'll be cleaning the rods tonight or tomorrow and Jamie will be smoothing them and having them shot peened. ARP rod bolts are ready to go.
We'll be splitting the tranny case soon just to check on it - it's better to do it now than regret not doing it later. 
More pics/info as it comes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by MeiK at 9:01 AM 2-6-2008_


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

So can my car be next? Please


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*

Hey Meik, how much did the new internals run ya? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_Hey Meik, how much did the new internals run ya? If you don't mind me asking.

PM'd http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Wow you just got this thing together and now you're takin it all apart to build the block







Did you kill it or are you just building it because you want even more power?
EDIT: N/M I just read thru the last few pages -- sucks man!! Oh well it looks like you are getting it put back together sooner than you had expected to in the first place at least.

Man I am so friggin excited... work on my car starts on friday, only 2 days!!


_Modified by PhReE at 10:30 AM 2-6-2008_


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*

You have any pictures of the damage to the block?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (malezlotko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malezlotko* »_You have any pictures of the damage to the block?

No real damage to the block... Just the 5'th cylender. I broke 1/3 of the ringland off of cyl #5.








...and it still made 400whp on the dyno


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

oh man, that looks just like my engine bay








only mine has a motor sitting in it slightly








cant wait dude! I want to see some sick footage! 
Oh yea, and this year at Waterfest we have to get together all the 24v-T guys and do something


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Hehe








First thing VAG manual say about crank shaft is that its totaly forbidden to put crank at trigger wheel







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_ 
Oh yea, and this year at Waterfest we have to get together all the 24v-T guys and do something

How about all the FI guys?


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_
How about all the FI guys?









sounds great!


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_
How about all the FI guys?









i wont make waterfest this year. but i'll be at h2oi for damn sure!!!!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_Oh yea, and this year at Waterfest we have to get together all the 24v-T guys and do something

Hell yeah dude... I'll be chillin' in the Sleeper's booth promoting their stuff again this year... I'm sure I'll have time to have a beer for 24VTs or whatever









_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_How about all the FI guys?









Pfff no way dude. Especially now since you are a _moderator._














gfto of my thread.








Aaaaanyways Nick seriously tho I'd be mad if you weren't at the F/I 24V G2G @ waterfest. You belong there. You'll probably be the only one with a running car.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_

Aaaaanyways Nick seriously tho I'd be mad if you weren't at the F/I 24V G2G @ waterfest. 

whatever happened to the F/I 24v GTG of retardedness?


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_
whatever happened to the F/I 24v GTG of retardedness?









we need to do this it would be sweet to have all of them together... I mean like previosly mentioned this has been ehh at least a year in the making.. haha


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (GTI...VRsicks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI...VRsicks* »_
we need to do this it would be sweet to have all of them together... I mean like previosly mentioned this has been ehh at least a year in the making.. haha









hells yeah!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

i just got back from meeting up with chris and jeff of c2. they were on their way back from miami and had to drive through here to get back to louisville. we met up at starbucks and chatted for a while then jeff uploaded the most current version of my software and tweaked a few things as well.
these guys had been driving since early this morning and still found it in there hearts to stop and help a brother out. you gotta love that kind of tech support!
*C2 FOREVER!!!!*


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

so hows your 2.9L meik?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_so hows your 2.9L meik?

Cleaned the rods, oilpan, and chain cover last night... Ordering new gaskets & bearings for everything in the next couple days.








Engine is at the machine shop now - waiting waiting waiting.








Hopefully we'll send the rods out for shot peening soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

what rods are you using again?


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_what rods are you using again?

i will answer for him stock rods smoothed and shot peened http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*

how about 24valve NA/FI GTG guise








looks good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Barney Stinson (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

wish i had a 24v... 
at least i got half! hahaha
Lookin good Meik... figured id post on up in this so i can keep track!!!!


----------



## FastGinsterGTI (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (.Quagmire.)*

i sold my 24v








Anything new???


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (FastGinsterGTI)*

Still waiting on the block to come back.








Added a few letters to the sig tho.


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

updates!


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Still waiting on the block to come back.








Added a few letters to the sig tho.









you left the "K" out after the M for MKIV


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

wmi-water meth injected


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Fugee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fugee* »_wmi-water meth injected

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

bump


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_bump

Seems like it's at a standstill w/the machine shop.








Sorry there isn't more to update - trust me - I really wish there was. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

i like what i see


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Seems like it's at a standstill w/the machine shop.








Sorry there isn't more to update - trust me - I really wish there was. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
a little birdy called me up and told me your wrong mother fu**er


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

Update.
Yesterday was my Birthday - and I got some sick news on my car. Jamie @ Sleeper's says the car will make it to a local show on April 5'th. It'll also be passing emissions...








This machine shop sucks... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Freaking 2 weeks on an original order that was supposed to take 3 days.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Engine is done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The G/F got me VAG-COM for my birthday... I don't have a VW so I went next door and scanned the machinist's Passat.







lol


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Engine is done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The G/F got me VAG-COM for my birthday... I don't have a VW so I went next door and scanned the machinist's Passat.







lol 

You, good Sir, have hit rock-bottom.
Glad the engine is done.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (MeiK)*

You can just use the OBDII section on it and scan any OBDII car you want.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (BakBer)*

omg your car will be at DoD, awesome can't wait to see and hear the madness


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

dude plug the vag com into the girlfriend and change her settings







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

great meik ! glad to see the engine is done.. what shows april 5th i might have to go thats my brithday. oh yea happybirthdayman


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Update.
Yesterday was my Birthday 

My best friend's birthday was also yesterday








Edit: Sweet, 400 posts.


_Modified by Emron at 7:22 PM 3-12-2008_


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_great meik ! glad to see the engine is done.. what shows april 5th i might have to go thats my brithday. oh yea happybirthdayman

dubs on defrost!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_great meik ! glad to see the engine is done.. what shows april 5th i might have to go thats my brithday. oh yea happybirthdayman

It's Dubs on Defrost - it's in the tristate regional section







Check it out!

_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_dude plug the vag com into the girlfriend and change her settings







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_You can just use the OBDII section on it and scan any OBDII car you want.









I did not know that. Wow. This thing is the sheit!


----------



## .:Rudeboy (Mar 26, 2002)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Sick build bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Might have seen the whip up there when I dropped off mine


----------



## daniel-vR6t (Dec 17, 2007)

how much for your blower kit?


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (daniel-vR6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daniel-vR6t* »_how much for your blower kit?








did you read like any of this thread???????


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

lawllawlawlawlawlawl


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (daniel-vR6t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *daniel-vR6t* »_how much for your blower kit?

His kit was sold before you joined this site.
How not to get Flamed:
Lesson #1: Search before posting.
Lesson #2: see lesson #1
Lesson #3: Read the entire thread before posting in it.





















It's all in good fun, you'll learn.
Meik, April 5th is the big day!! I can't wait to see this beast.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*

Anyone in and around CT - Try and make it!
http://www.meikmodifications.com/G2G.htm
It's gonna be fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

mike i'll most likely cruise up there with the SoCo hooligans


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Anyone in and around CT - Try and make it!
http://www.meikmodifications.com/G2G.htm
It's gonna be fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thats is the day before SnG...I may try to make it up there


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Anyone in and around CT - Try and make it!
http://www.meikmodifications.com/G2G.htm
It's gonna be fun. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I've gotta convince my girlfriend that it'll be fun to go to two car-oriented events in two days.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_
I've gotta convince my girlfriend that it'll be fun to go to two car-oriented events in two days.























Who's getting who's nuts back now!?








(inside joke)


----------



## FastGinsterGTI (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

I hope to have my BT 1.8t done, if so im there!!!!!!!
Installing the turbo sunday & sending out the ecu Sat


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (FastGinsterGTI)*

lol i never realized how many of us are from the tristate/new england area, and a few on the west coast


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_lol i never realized how many of us are from the tristate/new england area, and a few on the west coast









noobs


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (VReihen6)*

^^lol
I saw my block today @ Sleeper's when I stopped by to pick up my HG spacer... It made me happy.


----------



## gVR6k (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (MeiK)*

i wish i could make that gtg sounds like its going to be sick. i just bought tickets for the redsox v. yankees that day tho. wish i knew sooner


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (gVR6k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gVR6k* »_i wish i could make that gtg sounds like its going to be sick. i just bought tickets for the redsox v. yankees that day tho. wish i knew sooner









Depending on who you are rooting for - it may be worth it.








(hint - there's a 5 foot wide poster of NY stadium at my shop)


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (VReihen6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihen6* »_
noobs

aw jeff my bad, and in the southeast and texas


----------



## gVR6k (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_(hint - there's a 5 foot wide poster of NY stadium at my shop)









redsox


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (gVR6k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gVR6k* »_
redsox









*cough* yankees *cough*


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (BakBer)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_and texas









Uhh huh, that's right








.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*

We've ordered all the gaskets and seals we needed on Wednesday, the rods are going out for shot peening today, Water/Meth from Aquamist (2D+) with the progressive controller & gauge will be ordered today. It'll be reading off of injector pulse.. Which is pretty freakin' cool... And more accurate than MAP.
Jamie and I hope to start putting it all back together Monday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








The pic says it all:








Mind you - this is AQUAMIST hardware... Not coolingmist.










_Modified by MeiK at 10:44 AM 3-20-2008_


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

That is pure porn in a gauge.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_That is pure porn in a gauge.

my exact though


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_That is pure porn in a gauge.

ditto.


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (MeiK)*

yea sleepers cars are insane!!!!!!


_Modified by 24valvedGTI at 1:44 PM 3-21-2008_


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*

um, i coulda sworn this thread was up to 27 pages the other day...








edit: and now it is. *PAGE 27 OWNED BISHES!!*


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

*Bought forged rods.*
Say it with me now...
"Air to water intercooled, water methane injected, forged 2.9L 24V VR6 Turbo GTI..."








I can't wait 'till someone asks me what I drive.








Work starts this afternoon.







Pics will follow. 
Parts list for the build V.2 thus far...
ARP Rod bolts
Aquamist Water/Meth
Integrated Engineering Forged Rods
Wossner Pistons (9:1)
Block bored 1mm over, blasted, crack checked
New Tranny Juice. Yes Juice. It sounds sexier than 75/90 gear oil.
C2 Custom Tune
Rawk http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by MeiK at 8:29 AM 4-1-2008_


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
C2 Custom Tune


Jeziz Kryst Meik...


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (MeiK)*

1st we'll push as far as pump gas will go.
2nd. put some race fuel in it and see if we can max out the inj.
We may need the AVC-R for gear dependent boost control.

you thought 400whp was fast...









-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Man, so after all this is done, how much will Mikey's 24V2.9LVR6BTAWICWMIVWGTI be putting down?


_Modified by Skeil at 10:40 AM 4-1-2008_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (Skeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skeil* »_Man, so after all this is done, how much will Mikey's 24V2.9LVR6BTAWICWMIVWGTI be putting down?

_Modified by Skeil at 10:40 AM 4-1-2008_

Not sure, but it will be documented.
-Jeff


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Maybe i missed it but what injectors are you going to be running now? Still the 630's?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*

Nice to see some 'real' big power 24vT projects coming out. Lol I know I am going to be doing the same thing one day, Cam is already talkin about building the motor and going with 870's... etc.








630's should really get you to ~600whp... Or at least very close heh. Remember we have 6 of those things, so thats 50% more fuel than a 4-cyl running 630's. 

Can't wait to see the dyno's!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*

Still 630s for now... To add to what PhReE said - 1.8Ts make over 400WHP with 630CC injectors - and in theory we'll have 50% more gas to play with... I mean honestly if my car does what I think it'll do - I'll actually stop throwing money at the engine... My girlfriend might actually have faith in my habits again! haha
Just being ABLE to max out 630s is putting a smile on my face...
I can't wait to get outta work so I can go to work on my car!!!!!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_
630's should really get you to ~600whp... Or at least very close heh. 
Can't wait to see the dyno's!

Just curious as to what numbers you are making with your 630s and Unitronic? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*

600whp or bust.

haha

Mike i want to come when this thing is going to be on the dyno!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_600whp or bust.


Think all of us using 630s would love that.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
Just curious as to what numbers you are making with your 630s and Unitronic? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no unitronic. C2. have you read any of this thread?


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
no unitronic. C2. have you read any of this thread?









He wasn't talking to Miek i believe. He was referring to PhREe.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_
Just curious as to what numbers you are making with your 630s and Unitronic? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I have not had a chance to dyno it, and since I am still running the stock fuel pump havent gone beyond 10-11 psi. I would guess its in the 330whp range though.
I have a Bosch 044 lined up to go in and am considering some options for reinforcing the OEM intake mani, but will probably end up with a short runner in the end.


_Modified by PhReE at 5:16 PM 4-1-2008_


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_
He wasn't talking to Miek i believe. He was referring to PhREe. 

ah, my bad.


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
ah, my bad.










Looks as if *you * were not reading properly.
Question was directed to Phree as noted by Sosl0w. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (V-dubbulyuh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V-dubbulyuh* »_

Looks as if *you * were not reading properly.
Question was directed to Phree as noted by Sosl0w. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks for pointing out what i had already figured out for myself. good lookin out buddy.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

I took pics from last night - unfortunately I forgot my camera at home.








Jamie got alot done on the Engine yesterday - we're just waiting for the rods now. They should be in today - and if they are - things can keep moving along.








...and FINALLY both of my Corbeau CR1s are in.


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

my car will still be faster than yours cause it will hook up long before you do lol............. car is going to be a beast


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*

Rods are delayed 'till Monday. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
There goes the Dubs on Defrost show.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

boooo i was hoping to see this beast there


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (turbodub06)*

I got to say it today!








Guy: Hey man - what do you drive?
Me: (deep breath) Air to water intercooled, water methane injected, forged 2.9L 24V VR6 Turbo GTI...








Guy:







(high pitched) Seriously?
Rods in today - Pics will be up as we put the engine together.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by MeiK at 10:27 AM 4-7-2008_


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Rods in today - Pics will be up as we put the engine together.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by MeiK at 10:27 AM 4-7-2008_

They better ****in be.


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*

uni made around 520 all wheel hp (forget the actual #) on and r32turbo with 630cc inectors and no watermeth, so mieks car should definitely push mid 5's on pump no problem, but stop messing around and jsut throw some c-16 into it and bump the timing jjust to see what she will do


----------



## mk3.20v (Nov 30, 2004)

Very sicK proYecT!!!!

keep it UP!! when will hiT the DyNO and the Track??


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (mk3.20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3.20v* »_keep it UP!! when will hiT the DyNO and the Track??

Hopefully the dyno early may - but I need to let the engine break in first... and then install water/meth...
Any pics of your 546WHP setup?!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Last night was a very good night. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Tranny fluid swap today & hopefully we'll start putting sheit together.


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

Can't wait to see her put back together.


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Last night was a very good night. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Tranny fluid swap today & hopefully we'll start putting sheit together.









Its official Mike, i hate you.








That thing is going to be SICK!


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_
That thing *IS* SICK!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Still running the mk3 power steering pulley from your VF days eh?








Looks good, now get it back on the road!!


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Last night was a very good night. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Tranny fluid swap today & hopefully we'll start putting sheit together.









BOOYAH!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_Still running the mk3 power steering pulley from your VF days eh?









Good eye! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Work resumes tomorrow. Aiming to be driving it home before this weekend.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

That's effin sweet man, can you post a quick mod list, what have you done to the engine...I just can't find anything on this thread and Im not in the mood to look for it any longer...so..


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_That's effin sweet man, can you post a quick mod list, what have you done to the engine...I just can't find anything on this thread and Im not in the mood to look for it any longer...so..









Sure bro







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Engine & Supporting stuff:
Garrett Ceramic coated 60-1 .70A/R Turbo
PAGPARTS Turbo Manifold (Port Matched by Sleepers)
Sleepers Custom 3" Downpipe (V-Banded)
Custom 4" MAF/Intake
ARP Headstuds
Tial 38MM Wastegate
2.9L Block
Wossner Forged Pistons (9:1)
IE Forged Rods
Sleepers Custom Air to Water Intercooler system
Sleepers Custom Boost Piping
Sleepers Custom Intake Manifold
Turbosmart Dual Stage Boost Controller
Greddy Type-S BOV
3" Sleepers Custom turbo to midpipe Exhaust
3" Magnaflow/Maxpsi catback
Jeff Atwood (C2 Motorsports) Tune
Peloquin Limited Slip Differential
Eurospec Level 4 Clutch Kit
Eurospec Lightweight Flywheel
BFI Dogbone Mount
VF Tranny & Engine Mount
Aquamist Water/Meth (Soon)
The build continues tonight. This weekend is still our goal.










_Modified by MeiK at 7:43 AM 4-10-2008_


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Mike. I'm coming to see this hog this weekend. I can't take it any longer.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *McNeil* »_Mike. I'm coming to see this hog this weekend. I can't take it any longer.

We'll be there cookin' up some burgers and hot dogs most of the day on Saturday. It was a big BBQ meet thing - but it's looking rainy. Everyone's still invited down - but we'll be doing it all over again in better weather soon. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Engine and tranny are in.
Finishing up everything else today...








My car is DIRTY AS HELL - so pics might be a day or so away.


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

http://www.meikmodifications.com/G2G.htm


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

Update: No rain....
Lets go!!

-Jeff


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

25 cars showed ill post pics later http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

2 QUICK CUZ IM TIRED


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

I'm so pissed I didn't go.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_I'm so pissed I didn't go.









x2 and rictus im disappointed i didn't get to meet you at DoD


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

:/ If I still lived in CT! I'd be there...


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (PhReE)*

wimps props to a real enthusiast (i cant remember his name so if you see this post!) the kid and his girl friend who rolled down from Ontario Canada (ya meiks baller like that) trulyy nice guy talked with him alot hope they have a safe drive home today!


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_:/ If I still lived in CT! I'd be there...

If you still lived in CT. 
I'd have tuned your car by now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Jeff


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*

Oh. Right. My car is running and has been since 10:30 Friday night. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Partial tune just breaking in the engine. It's really nice running on all 6 cylinders.







Jamie looked into it a bit - all the old injector clips were weird. You could pin them up correctly - and they could still slide out.







FREAKING EIP STRIKES AGAIN.







(they were eip clips)
SO!
Jamie replaced the clips with MKIII stuff and it should be mint now.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_
If you still lived in CT. 
I'd have tuned your car by now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
-Jeff

Jeff you need to take a little vacation down here in Vegas, and while you down here you could also give some love to our 24's down here









_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Sure bro







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Engine & Supporting stuff:
Garrett Ceramic coated 60-1 .70A/R Turbo
PAGPARTS Turbo Manifold (Port Matched by Sleepers)
Sleepers Custom 3" Downpipe (V-Banded)
Custom 4" MAF/Intake
ARP Headstuds
Tial 38MM Wastegate
2.9L Block
Wossner Forged Pistons (9:1)
IE Forged Rods
Sleepers Custom Air to Water Intercooler system
Sleepers Custom Boost Piping
Sleepers Custom Intake Manifold
Turbosmart Dual Stage Boost Controller
Greddy Type-S BOV
3" Sleepers Custom turbo to midpipe Exhaust
3" Magnaflow/Maxpsi catback
Jeff Atwood (C2 Motorsports) Tune
Peloquin Limited Slip Differential
Eurospec Level 4 Clutch Kit
Eurospec Lightweight Flywheel
BFI Dogbone Mount
VF Tranny & Engine Mount
Aquamist Water/Meth (Soon)
The build continues tonight. This weekend is still our goal.









_Modified by MeiK at 7:43 AM 4-10-2008_

Mikey I alswas knew you're a crazy mofo, always willing to to an extra mile








Now that your car is done, you should really throw that thing on a dyno with a video clip


----------



## McNeil (Jan 18, 2006)

Thanks Mike!!!


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
Jeff you need to take a little vacation down here in Vegas, and while you down here you could also give some love to our 24's down here








Mikey I alswas knew you're a crazy mofo, always willing to to an extra mile








Now that your car is done, you should really throw that thing on a dyno with a video clip









If you (Jeff) came to vegas I might just make an appearance...


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_Mikey I alswas knew you're a crazy mofo, always willing to to an extra mile








Now that your car is done, you should really throw that thing on a dyno with a video clip
















Thanks man - and It'll be on the dyno VERY soon. I need to properly break in the motor... Which is more difficult than you'd think... Resisting going into boost is so hard!








Once the engine is broken in - it'll tuned and put thru emissions.
Once it passes emissions - it'll have Aquamist installed on it.
Once Aquamist is tuned - it'll go on the dyno and we'll see how much 630s can do








Man that BBQ was fun... What beautiful weather.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

i wish i could've made it








i was too busy working on my car on LI








and show n go today wasn't so great unfortunately. Except for some of the races. Force feds GTI was there, It's a new car; silver now. I didn't get to see the times though as i was in the show while it ran each time







and there was a wicked MKIII 12v that had a 140mph trap speed


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_and there was a wicked MKIII 12v that had a 140mph trap speed













































WOW that's absurd.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (cpchillin)*

it couldn't even grab traction though lol....it had that trap speed with a 12.0 time lol
imagine if it had traction from the gate!


----------



## cpchillin (Nov 12, 2004)

Was his 60ft time like 4 secs? To trap that high and still be in the 12's is nuts! I was thinking it would've been in the 10's.


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_i wish i could've made it








i was too busy working on my car on LI









and show n go today wasn't so great unfortunately. Except for some of the races. Force feds GTI was there, It's a new car; silver now. I didn't get to see the times though as i was in the show while it ran each time







and there was a wicked MKIII 12v that had a 140mph trap speed









thats not ed's car, forcefed put it together, its frankie bonez's car


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_
thats not ed's car, forcefed put it together, its frankie bonez's car









oh haha...either way it was sick sounding...just like eds. Where was his anyway? and what did frankie's car run i didn't get to see?


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_
oh haha...either way it was sick sounding...just like eds. Where was his anyway? and what did frankie's car run i didn't get to see?

 11.27 @125 not bad for frst day out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (24valvedGTI)*

lol sick, there are some crazy cars coming around lately from all different engines from VW


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

Car is still working 400+ miles later!








I ordered bigger brakes... Honestly I'm not even getting into boost with the car still because i'm breaking the motor in - but even at (feathering the throttle) 4-5PSI it's as fast as it used to be on 10psi... I NEVER had 6 cyls before with the old engine. This is ridiculous.
I also ordered wheel spacers. My first truly 100% aesthetic mod.










_Modified by MeiK at 7:50 AM 4-16-2008_


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

what brakes?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

Still just TT 12.3" - but drilled & slotted with nice pads.








Can't afford anything too crazy at this point.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Thank God you got some brakes, man.








I can't wait to check this car out in person, with all 6 cylinders running... it was so fast with just 5, it must be ridiculous with 6.


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Still just TT 12.3" - but drilled & slotted with nice pads.








Can't afford anything too crazy at this point.









Haha, i still need to get brakes... badly.


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Still just TT 12.3" - but drilled & slotted with nice pads.








Can't afford anything too crazy at this point.









dont let him kidd you i saw him cuttin holes in the floor and ataching extra padding to the bottom of his shoes


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Still just TT 12.3" - but drilled & slotted with nice pads.








Can't afford anything too crazy at this point.









same as my set up...... they work great


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (boraturbo01)*

i just did a full R32 swap for my TT setup...
the new is NOTHING like the old...i now know what stopping on a dime means...recommended...http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (dubdoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdoor* »_i just did a full R32 swap for my TT setup...
the new is NOTHING like the old...i now know what stopping on a dime means...recommended...http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Difference between broke and not-so broke. TT brakes and .:R32 brakes.








I'd LOVE some - but they are outta my price range for now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Maybe next season.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Meik, check your PM history from me.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*

i demand an oopdet









please.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

Still breaking in the motor... 750+ miles... A proper tune will wait 'till the motor is broken in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Bigger brakes installed this morning in preparation for the real boost. For now i'm stuck feathering the throttle @ 7PSI.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Still breaking in the motor... 750+ miles... A proper tune will wait 'till the motor is broken in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Bigger brakes installed this morning in preparation for the real boost. For now i'm stuck feathering the throttle @ 7PSI.
















Cry me a river.


----------



## dubdoor (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
I'd LOVE some - but they are outta my price range for now. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Maybe next season.











_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Bigger brakes installed this morning in preparation for the real boost.


----------



## vwilk (Sep 26, 2007)

so how much did you pay for everything ?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (dubdoor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubdoor* »_ 









bigger brakes just meaning drilled & slotted 12.3"s... TT brakes only drilled & slotted. I already had the 12.3s carriers - just needed the better discs








Anyways.









_Quote, originally posted by *vwilk* »_so how much did you pay for everything ?

Too much. Including the first build, the teardown, and the second build - i'm in the hole for a whole lot of money. I deffinatley could have bought another really nice car with the money i've spent on this one's engine bay.







I've heard other people say, "If you have to ask - it's too much" - and honestly it should be a banner at the top of the 24V Forums.








It'll be worth 500+WHP tho.








Sorry - that's the only update I have for now.


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

so when we installing this http://kalecoauto.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6&products_id=28 i nullsaw it down the shop yesterday i think its gonna help alot


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiguy18t* »_so when we installing this http://kalecoauto.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6&products_id=28 i nullsaw it down the shop yesterday i think its gonna help alot

He's already got it, check out his signature. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*

awwwww vack


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (gtiguy18t)*

Jeff personally tuned the car for about an hour yesterday. 
Wow. Better than it ever was before. Seriously awesome.
Running 10PSI daily now - still breaking it in - but at least I can get on it now.







WOW I missed my car.
On a completely different subject - 20MM rear and 15MM front spacers installed.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

pics with spacers? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Barney Stinson (Oct 19, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Hurry up and break it in man! I want a ride!
I'll pay for some gas to finish breaking it in and to be there the first time you really dump it


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Too much. Including the first build, the teardown, and the second build - i'm in the hole for a whole lot of money. I deffinatley could have bought another really nice car with the money i've spent on this one's engine bay.







I've heard other people say, "If you have to ask - it's too much" - and honestly it should be a banner at the top of the 24V Forums.










Yeah seriously man it's kinda funny -- I am on the boards a lot -- everyone says this is going to be really expensive, and then you go for it and for one reason or another you end up spending a ****load of money! I thought I was prepared but nah. It really puts things into perspective, $1,000 for an SRI seems really cheap to me these days. Hah. Oh well, I dont regret doing it though, it friggin makes me smile every time I drive it. I can't wait to get a SRI and the Bosh 044 installed so I can run ~20 psi.














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Good luck with your project man!! I am still really jealous that you are gettin so hooked up with all that custom tuning though.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Updates.... Now.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sosl0w)*

Raining. The car is sleeping in my garage.








1200+ miles on it now... No problems yet!








Otherwise nothing's new with it besides some more engine bay aluminum.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*

No water/meth for awhile. Throwing my cash at the business for now.








Jeff will be taking my car for the next few days to high-boost tune it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll try and get pics of the engine bay w/the new stuff before I give it to Jeff. Goin' to Atlantic City this weekend for the G/F's birthday... If anyone's around shoot me a PM


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_No water/meth for awhile. *Throwing my cash at the business for now.








*
Jeff will be taking my car for the next few days to high-boost tune it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll try and get pics of the engine bay w/the new stuff before I give it to Jeff. *Goin' to Atlantic City this weekend for the G/F's birthday... If anyone's around shoot me a PM *









Your logic is flawed.








Enjoy the time and get some pictures of the bay up soon!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_Your logic is flawed.








Enjoy the time and get some pictures of the bay up soon!

lol she's payin' dude. I'm broke! I say "I'm going to take her out to dinner" That means "The girl's eatin' some freakin taco bell!"








(Next post = the 1000'th post in this thread!!!)


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*

It is my post. If only I had my penguin.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
That means "The girl's eatin' some freakin taco bell!"









Sounds like a keeper


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Sounds like a keeper









hell yeah dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif She freakin' rocks.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*

Pic update... Finally

























__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*

I cant wait till waterfest to talk to you again lol car's looking good meik, hopefully ill have mine all together for waterfest


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_I cant wait till waterfest to talk to you again lol car's looking good meik, hopefully ill have mine all together for waterfest









prolly wont make it to waterfest this year but i already have a condo reserved for h20i. you gonna be there meik?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub06)*

Probably not to H20. Maryland is faaaaar from me.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*

c'mon man. i'm driving up from bowling green, kentucky. are you as far as that?


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Probably not to H20. Maryland is faaaaar from me.









yea come on H2o puts waterfest to shame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_
yea come on H2o puts waterfest to shame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

thats what i'm talkin about brother! i've been to both and MUCH prefer h20.


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub06)*

weaksosss

panzies


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Probably not to H20. Maryland is faaaaar from me.









thats not the only reason








p.s. car looks good like always.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (boraturbo01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraturbo01* »_
thats not the only reason








p.s. car looks good like always.

Pff well that and my good friend here boraturbo01's wedding is during H20 - but hey I didn't want to make you an enemy of the 24V forums.








IT'S HIS FAULT! lol


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (24valvedGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_
yea come on H2o puts waterfest to shame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

It sure does...I can't wait!!! Meik car looks insane. I will see you at Waterfest!!


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Pff well that and my good friend here boraturbo01's wedding is during H20 - but hey I didn't want to make you an enemy of the 24V forums.








IT'S HIS FAULT! lol

can we all have a moment of silence for our dear friend boraturbo01? his fiance prolly planned on havin the wedding during h20 on purpose!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub06)*

^^^ lol
Boraturbo01 ->







<- Amy
(yeah, I said it.







I'm not scared of you Ogre - I don't care that you are 7 feet tall and packin')










_Modified by MeiK at 10:01 AM 5-2-2008_


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_^^^ lol
Boraturbo01 ->







<- Amy
(yeah, I said it.







I'm not scared of you Ogre - I don't care that you are 7 feet tall and packin')









_Modified by MeiK at 10:01 AM 5-2-2008_

*LOL!!!! PAGE 30 OWNED BISHES!!!







*


_Modified by turbodub06 at 11:21 AM 5-2-2008_


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
can we all have a moment of silence for our dear friend boraturbo01? his fiance prolly planned on havin the wedding during h20 on purpose!
















thats what i think.... then i said we should go right down to H20 right after the wedding and she said no but i going to just put her in the trunk and head down there any way


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (boraturbo01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraturbo01* »_
thats what i think.... then i said we should go right down to H20 right after the wedding and she said no but i going to just put her in the trunk and head down there any way

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (boraturbo01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraturbo01* »_
thats what i think.... then i said we should go right down to H20 right after the wedding and she said no but i going to just put her in the trunk and head down there any way


----------



## supavr6lover (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*

why didnt i subscribe to this thread earlier? wow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub06)*

...my car passed CT emissions today...








What a freakin' relief!


----------



## VWRacer21 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*

they just scan the new cars now right? or did they put it on the rollers??


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VWRacer21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWRacer21* »_they just scan the new cars now right? or did they put it on the rollers??

OBD2 and later they just scan it







It really made my day.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*
















I want one. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_I want one. http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 

They've made 'em for an .:R32 too man - give Pete a call. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
They've made 'em for an .:R32 too man - give Pete a call. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_We've ordered all the gaskets and seals we needed on Wednesday, the rods are going out for shot peening today, Water/Meth from Aquamist (2D+) with the progressive controller & gauge will be ordered today. It'll be reading off of injector pulse.. Which is pretty freakin' cool... And more accurate than MAP.
Jamie and I hope to start putting it all back together Monday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








The pic says it all:








Mind you - this is AQUAMIST hardware... Not coolingmist.









_Modified by MeiK at 10:44 AM 3-20-2008_

Where did you get that aquamist setup & gauge ? How much did it cost? I am really diggin that setup...


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Where did you get that aquamist setup & gauge ? How much did it cost? I am really diggin that setup...

Pete @ Sleeper's is setting up the whole kit for me. Not sure where he's getting it - but it all retails for over a grand wherever I look. The gauge is pretty freakin expensive too








The kit for EVO guys is $1100.00 plus I think $300 for the gauge.








I'm waiting a bit on the Aquamist... The car is fast as is for now.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Damn... so $1400 setup basically to get a cool gauge and to use injector timing to meter the water instead of a more simple MAF/MAP based setup.

So hrmmm... That doesnt really seem to be worth it.
What do you guys think is a better idea between MAP or MAF based water/meth injection? It would be pretty easy to get a GM 3 bar MAP and use that just for the w/m.
MAP: Straight up boost based, NO RPM monitoring so 3,000rpm at x boost and 7,000 rpm at the same boost gets the same amount of w/m.
MAF: Airflow based but still no rpm/load reference, so boost + low rpm 'looks' the same to the w/m controller as no boost + high rpm.

However there is also a snow performance controller that is setup to use MAP and MAF, although it uses a diff GM maf that outputs in 200-2000 Hz instead of 0-5v, which would mean I would need an additional MAF AND the MAP controller for the w/m but it would be more accurate than MAF or MAP alone. Hrm at that rate I might a well just go with the pricey Auquamist setup anyways...







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Damn... so $1400 setup basically to get a cool gauge and to use injector timing to meter the water instead of a more simple MAF/MAP based setup.

I didn't say *I* was paying that much.








Injector based > MAF based > MAP based
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif OK so that price I said was for a direct port kit I think. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Well I need to figure out how much *I* can get a setup for


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Well I need to figure out how much *I* can get a setup for









I'm sure if you search you can get a deal


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Why not check out http://www.coolingmist.com. They have everything from basic map/maf based water injection to stand alone controller bassed systems which inject through high speed valves.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (malezlotko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malezlotko* »_Why not check out http://www.coolingmist.com. They have everything from basic map/maf based water injection to stand alone controller bassed systems which inject through high speed valves.

From what I've heard cooling mist is the bottom-of-the-barrel when it comes to water/meth injection. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Aquamist is the best - so I'll spend a bit more money for peace of mind.








I really like the sound of injector pulse based injection. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

I have their high speed valve which I plan to use. Im sure aquamist is based on a similar set up in terms of injection. Essentially the valve eliminates the lag of standardized water injection units. The pump is constantly at full load(psi) at all times and the valve which opens very quickly is the controlling source of the water injection. Im using my stand alone to tune this valve and could essentially base its function of injector pulse width as well, however Im still going to base it of MAP readings.
How is aquamist going to work of your injection pulse widths? Im assuming you will splice into one of the voltage cables to the injectors and base it off that, however how will that distinguish between an 8ms pulse width at a 70 mph cruising speed say at 3200 rpm and an 8 ms pulse width of gunning the throttle from idle. Is this system also going to take throttle position into consideration?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (malezlotko)*

^^^ I'm sure it'll take TB position into account - but i'm not gonna lie - I don't know the inner mechanics of it yet so I'm not going to BS about it.








When I learn about it - i'll post up.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Aquamist is pretty slick.
MAP based on/of.
Water/meth flow is matched to gasoline flow by watching inj. pulse width.
So, we always have the same ratio of water/meth inj. to gasoline.
Think: this is like contstant afr.
Inj. pulse based system is excellent for tuning, and easier to
set-up than than other systems, since no water/meth system tuning is required.
Simple:
Choose proper nozzle size.
Choose 'on' boost level. 
Turn it on.
-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Meik, updates. Right now!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_Meik, updates. Right now!









Car still runs... Otherwise no changes.








Waiting 'till next week to hit 20+PSI... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Car still runs... Otherwise no changes.








Waiting 'till next week to hit 20+PSI... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Then all we're gonna see out of him is "























































































































"







.


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
Car still runs... Otherwise no changes.








Waiting 'till next week to hit 20+PSI... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I finally got my car dialed in for 20, its retarded. I can't even imagine going higher. You better wear a diaper.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_
I finally got my car dialed in for 20, its retarded. I can't even imagine going higher. You better wear a diaper.









Yeah I remember spiking 27-29psi briefly accidentally on the old build... It burned out in 6'th gear.








21psi daily (switched up) was what I used to run... It was pretty much useless.










_Modified by MeiK at 11:10 AM 5-22-2008_


----------



## FastGinsterGTI (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*

Anything new?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (FastGinsterGTI)*

17psi. ^^^
Waiting for Jeff @ C2 for he rest of the tune http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
He's busy as hell - he'll probably make time VERY soon.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*

I'd like to thank Meik for some inspiration in my own project.
























Hopefully my stuff from PAG will be shipping out later this week.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

Damn that mani is pretty... I am going to have to get one one of these days...


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*

yea, i think im just gonna get a c2


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_yea, i think im just gonna get a c2

click add to cart
https://www.c2motorsports.net/....aspx
then check out with paypal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
click add to cart
https://www.c2motorsports.net/....aspx
then check out with paypal http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


haha, if it were so easy...
I sent you a updated "list" to your email for your custom ********** setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

can't go wrong with c2 either. I will be making a few purchases from them as well. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*

My car's final tune will be done soon - dropping the car off @ Sleeper's on Monday.








...on a different note - I have a new friend...








^^^ Ella.


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*

cute dog is that the one you mentioned to me?


----------



## BIGNICKSGTIS420 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiguy18t)*

nice looking dog! they can be alot of fun especially around 6 months







check out the pet forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

Haha congrats meik... cant wait till cars done=D ill pm you soon about my turbo project (trust me its coming soon) and btw sick dog and great name thats my dogs name too!


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*

Dogs are officially more time consuming than girls.








She's smart as hell tho - I'm very happy w/her.








The car's also getting a new heat exchanger for the AWIC setup... My current one isn't the greatest. Pete @ Sleeper's will be making one out of an intercooler.








Water/Meth will probably wait 'till next year... 
NO EXAGGERATION: 4'th gear holding at 17PSI - the car squeals the tires to redline.







Therefor water/meth = pointless w/o slicks.








...or awd










_Modified by MeiK at 12:56 PM 6-23-2008_


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
...or awd


----------



## cncpete (Oct 31, 2005)

*Re: (proshot)*

Cute dog Mike... you gotta bring her by. 
The heat exchanger parts are here waiting for your car. I actually cut up a big aluminum radiator core to make a couple out of.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (cncpete)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cncpete* »_Cute dog Mike... you gotta bring her by. 
The heat exchanger parts are here waiting for your car. I actually cut up a big aluminum radiator core to make a couple out of.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (MeiK)*

what are you hoping for Mike?
500whp?


----------



## drumnjuny (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_what are you hoping for Mike?
500whp?

hopefully more







... gl


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_what are you hoping for Mike?
500whp?

Realistically less without water/meth or racegas... It would be hard to do without one of 'em.
I'd be happy with 450WHP w/o w/m... It should be well over 500WHP with Water/Meth tho.







Just because we'd be able to throw a lot of timing at it - and up the boost on top of it.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Ella is a gorgeous puppy.
I don't care about your car now.


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

dude that was me you passed on the right on the highway yesterday, 91S where it meets 691


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (ClockworkChad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ClockworkChad* »_dude that was me you passed on the right on the highway yesterday, 91S where it meets 691

Your car looked different! ...wheels maybe?
Sorry I didn't waive or something


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

yea i got a deal on some borbet type E's that im test - fitting right now before i refinish them.
your car sounded mean like usual


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (ClockworkChad)*

my baby is for sale. can i get a moment of silence? 
*C2 RULES THE WORLD!*


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

I want a ride








I'm back on the vortexz


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (herbehop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_I want a ride








I'm back on the vortexz








Whaddya doin'?!


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (MeiK)*

Dyno?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Dyno?

Not 100% tuned yet - and waiting for WMI for the next dyno.


----------



## Withidlehands (Nov 29, 2007)

hey now why no update on dubworld?


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*

i dynoed my car last night. i put down 514hp to the wheels with 458ft lbs torque on 110 octane at 24psi of boost.








*C2 FOREVER!!!!!!*


----------



## FastGinsterGTI (Mar 7, 2006)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_i dynoed my car last night. i put down 514hp to the wheels with 458ft lbs torque on 110 octane at 24psi of boost.








*C2 FOREVER!!!!!!*

I know its a dumb question, but were you using water meth?
Im thinking about putting it on by BT 1.8T


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_i dynoed my car last night. i put down 514hp to the wheels with 458ft lbs torque on 110 octane at 24psi of boost.








*C2 FOREVER!!!!!!*


Sweet numbers but did you get any runs in on pump gas? Race gas just glorifies numbers imo. Not trying to knock you or anything, but that's not really usable power as your not going to be running 110 octane on the street. Its good to know what the software and kit is capable of though. I'm impressed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (FastGinsterGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastGinsterGTI* »_
I know its a dumb question, but were you using water meth?
Im thinking about putting it on by BT 1.8T

i am NOT running water/meth. it was gonna be my next upgrade, but as my car is for sale now, i'll leave that for the next owner.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_

Sweet numbers but did you get any runs in on pump gas? Race gas just glorifies numbers imo. Not trying to knock you or anything, but that's not really usable power as your not going to be running 110 octane on the street. Its good to know what the software and kit is capable of though. I'm impressed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i made one run with 93 octane and at 17-18psi i put down 407. besides, who says you cant run race gas on the street, especially since there is less than a $2 difference between it and pump gas. 


_Modified by turbodub06 at 4:30 PM 7-18-2008_


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
i made one run with 93 octane and at 17-18psi i put down 407. besides, who says you cant run race gas on the street, especially since there is less than a $2 difference between it and pump gas. 

_Modified by turbodub06 at 4:30 PM 7-18-2008_

Not saying you can't, just saying its not likely, especially how fast a VRT goes through gas.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: (Sosl0w)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sosl0w* »_
Not saying you can't, just saying its not likely, especially how fast a VRT goes through gas.










aint that the truth!!!


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Last night was a very good night. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










Meik,
Is this the exact way these Wossners should be fitted? I see the arrows and numbers on the cylinders but just want to double check.
Thanks


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (malezlotko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malezlotko* »_
Meik,
Is this the exact way these Wossners should be fitted? I see the arrows and numbers on the cylinders but just want to double check.
Thanks

Yessir! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Meik! I need video's of uncontrollable speed in a 24V2.9LVR6BTAWICVWGTI posted right now sir!











_Modified by Sosl0w at 10:44 AM 7-31-2008_


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sosl0w)*








^^^ 
nevAr









...ok maybe soon but i'm only running 17psi 'till water/meth so it won't be so uncontrollable










_Modified by MeiK at 1:55 PM 7-31-2008_


----------



## Sosl0w (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_







^^^ 
nevAr









...ok maybe soon but i'm only running 17psi 'till water/meth so it won't be so uncontrollable









_Modified by MeiK at 1:55 PM 7-31-2008_

Haha, why so little boost? You have a built engine. Shouldn't you be good to at least 20-25? Probably have to run higher octane for anything over 20. But you should at least be good to 20 on pump right?








Or are you just nervous and playing it safe?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Sosl0w)*

I ran 21psi all year last year... I could probably do the same or more now - but 'till I have something to cool it down further (water/meth) - I have no real reason for more boost.








Water/meth, maybe a T67, and a better heat exchanger are all on the list for the end of this season. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







(as well as a high boost dyno run)
Speakin' of which - if anyone wants to buy a perfectly good Garrett T60-1 w/a .70 A/R let me know!










_Modified by MeiK at 2:20 PM 7-31-2008_


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*

check out my myspace page in my sig to see a high boost dyno pull.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub06)*

Mike, you are a crazy man.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_check out my myspace page in my sig to see a high boost dyno pull.









yea 514whp, when i first saw that i was thinking that Meik and I should have no problem breaking 550whp on our current setup
Your video was freakin sick btw, car sounds soooo amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_check out my myspace page in my sig to see a high boost dyno pull.


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
yea 514whp, when i first saw that i was thinking that Meik and I should have no problem breaking 550whp on our current setup
Your video was freakin sick btw, car sounds soooo amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks bro. 


_Modified by Mr. Rictus at 12:19 PM 8/1/2008_


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_yea 514whp, when i first saw that i was thinking that Meik and I should have no problem breaking 550whp on our current setup








We shall see.
If I have to I'll just run nitro/meth, 114 octane, 35psi etc and blow up my motor.








(ok not really... but if my car somehow only makes 450-500whp i'll have given up all hope and will add boost 'till I make over 500WHP or something breaks.)


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_







We shall see.
If I have to I'll just run nitro/meth, 114 octane, 35psi etc and blow up my motor.








(ok not really... but if my car somehow only makes 450-500whp i'll have given up all hope and will add boost 'till I make over 500WHP or something breaks.)









LOL! thats exactly what i told myself when we went to the dyno that day. 500hp or i'm gonna break somethin tryin.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub06)*

^^^


----------



## bobsled (Aug 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hey mike, not sure if you remember doing my clutch a while ago. stumbled across this thread and obviously im blown away, amazing stuff.

ps. clutch is still going strong!


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_







We shall see.
If I have to I'll just run nitro/meth, 114 octane, 35psi etc and blow up my motor.








(ok not really... but if my car somehow only makes 450-500whp i'll have given up all hope and will add boost 'till I make over 500WHP or something breaks.)









i should make 400-425whp or so so you better make at least 500whp you made 400whp last year on a crappy tune.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
If I have to I'll just run nitro/meth, 114 octane, 35psi etc and blow up my motor.










Good luck trying to reach 35psi on 630cc's


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_
Good luck trying to reach 35psi on 630cc's

Doesn't MeiK have 680cc


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (BakBer)*

he has 630's i believe


----------



## BEE-JAY (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

so when is someone going to do a w8 fi swap???????? i beleve its the only way to get more power then you guys


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Good luck trying to reach 35psi on 630cc's

Twas a joke...







Thus the "and blow up my motor" part. But plans in the future might involve bigger injectors.
630cc injectors should be good to well over 550whp on a 2.9L 6 cyl... Probably damn near 600. I bet we could sqeak out a 30psi dyno pull on 630s with this turbo. But that's besides the point since if I choose to go up to ~30psi - i'll go w/750s or 1000s just to be safe








Edit: the words "safe" and "~30psi" in one sentence... lolz


_Modified by MeiK at 8:49 AM 8-2-2008_


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*

safe isnt fun you know that.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
I bet we could sqeak out a 30psi dyno pull on 630s with this turbo. 

you know, turbodub06 was pushin out 26psi on 110oct and his afr's were pretty steady at about 12.2-12.4
I bet you could push the injectors a lil more and maintain a nice 12.5 afr across the board at 30psi and get over 550wheel


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_
you know, turbodub06 was pushin out 26psi on 110oct and his afr's were pretty steady at about 12.2-12.4
I bet you could push the injectors a lil more and maintain a nice 12.5 afr across the board at 30psi and get over 550wheel


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub06)*

Friggin small injectors.


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Friggin small injectors.









1000cc FTW lol


----------



## malezlotko (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (boraturbo01)*

Anyone have a link to 1000cc high imp injectors?


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (malezlotko)*

http://www.horsepowerfreaks.co.../2060


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (boraturbo01)*

ill take the 1600 plz


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.SLEEPYDUB.* »_ill take the 1600 plz









x2 nom nom nom...


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (malezlotko)*


_Quote, originally posted by *malezlotko* »_Anyone have a link to 1000cc high imp injectors?

MMMMMM..... fuel


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI...VRsicks)*

1000cc = $100/each?








yeah no.







I'll take 750cc lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_1000cc = $100/each?








yeah no.







I'll take 750cc lol

800cc from USRT ?
good price large injector.

Run em on 4bar and you have a huge injector


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
800cc from USRT ?
good price large injector.

Run em on 4bar and you have a huge injector









Nice! Thanks!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit: wait crap those are $110/each!










_Modified by MeiK at 1:40 PM 8-4-2008_


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*

Damn you guys are crazy. I think the 630's will be fine for me for quite some time lol.
EDIT: 630's at 4bar ~= 728cc/69.3LB -- thats quite a bit of fuel.


_Modified by PhReE at 1:48 PM 8-4-2008_


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*

^^^HRM! Maybe these will be good enough? We shall see. We really just need someone who speaks from experience


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*

we just need someone to max 630s or 680s out already


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

unitonic maxed out 630cc at 4bar on a gt4088 at 18psi and made 534AWHP
http://unitronic.ca/car.php?id=22


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (boraturbo01)*

Holy crap. Thats a lot of power for 18 psi!


----------



## V-dubbulyuh (Nov 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Holy crap. Thats a lot of power for 18 psi!

Called: good tuning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Holy crap. Thats a lot of power for 18 psi!

oh yeah, and btw, that was on PUMP gas!


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Holy crap. Thats a lot of power for 18 psi!

I have seen a 12v put down almost 400whp at about 18-19psi. Wouldn't think it to be that hard for a 24v to match those numbers. The 12v did have water meth though.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_Holy crap. Thats a lot of power for 18 psi!

4088R = enormous







I'm not surprised.


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (NastyBrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NastyBrown* »_
I have seen a 12v put down almost 400whp at about 18-19psi. Wouldn't think it to be that hard for a 24v to match those numbers. The 12v did have water meth though.









yah 400whp on 18psi is not bad but unitronic put down 534 AWHP on 18psi not just to the front wheels but all wheels. thats tunning.


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (boraturbo01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraturbo01* »_
yah 400whp on 18psi is not bad but unitronic put down 534 AWHP on 18psi not just to the front wheels but all wheels. thats tunning.

That is why I am using unitronic. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (NastyBrown)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NastyBrown* »_ 
That is why I am using unitronic. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats why i run it even thought its just a 1.8t lol


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (boraturbo01)*

Quick update.
Jeff tweaked the throttle mapping a bit.
Jeebus what a difference it made. The car cold starts like stock. Seriously.
Throttle positions are not NEARLY as sensitive - it feels like my old drive by cable supra. (aka 1/4 throttle actually feels like 1/4 throttle







) That's a very good thing.
14-17psi daily. Just another few months 'till a new clutch, water/meth, a new AWIC heat exchanger, and no more cat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Then we'll do some ~high boost numbers.


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*

weak. rip the cat off now and crank that ish. lol its sad that im still making more power than you right now. with your setup it should have been making more power than me for a while but i guess if you have to wait for a good tune to be safe then its best. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (boraturbo01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraturbo01* »_weak. rip the cat off now and crank that ish. lol its sad that im still making more power than you right now. with your setup it should have been making more power than me

I am making more power.







Not much more - but still.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*

yea, didnt you make 400whp on 5 cyl?


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Quick update.
Jeff tweaked the throttle mapping a bit.
Jeebus what a difference it made. The car cold starts like stock. Seriously.
Throttle positions are not NEARLY as sensitive - it feels like my old drive by cable supra. (aka 1/4 throttle actually feels like 1/4 throttle







) That's a very good thing.


*GOD!!!* thats EXACTLY what i need! you sound like you had the same problem on cold start that i have.








i wonder when jeff is comin back down to louisville...


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_
*GOD!!!* thats EXACTLY what i need! you sound like you had the same problem on cold start that i have.








i wonder when jeff is comin back down to louisville...

I'm pretty sure he's going to H20. I could be wrong tho. This quick flash is deff worth askin' him about tho. I'm sure he'll be in touch with you eventually anyways about this flash. Lucky for me he works close by. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## turbodub06 (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*

yeah, i dont think i'm makin h20 this year after all. i cant get away from work.








i'll just have to wait till jeff makes it back down to louisville to see chris and let him have my car for a few days.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (turbodub06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbodub06* »_yeah, i dont think i'm makin h20 this year after all. i cant get away from work.








i'll just have to wait till jeff makes it back down to louisville to see chris and let him have my car for a few days.

'09 Josh, that'll be our year


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*

Meik good luck on your quest for 500+ whp. I know with Jeff's tuning you should easily be able to make this. I don't think you will need to upgrade the injectors unless you are shooting for over 550 wheel which probably won't be possible without race fuel, an aggressive meth tune or E85.
I did some Vag-Com logs of the 630's on my 12v and found that there should be enough fuel for at least 26-28 psi.
Duty cycle on the 630cc injectors @ 3 bar w/ 24 psi (T67 turbo):
57% @ 4800
62% @ 5480
69% @ 6320
70% @ 7080
Steps for calculating injector duty cycle can be found here.



_Modified by tekstepvr6 at 12:54 AM 9-26-2008_


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_Meik good luck on your quest for 500+ whp. I know with Jeff's tuning you should easily be able to make this. I don't think you will need to upgrade the injectors unless you are shooting for over 550 wheel which probably won't be possible without race fuel, an aggressive meth tune or E85.
I did some Vag-Com logs of the 630's on my 12v and found that there should be enough fuel for at least 26-28 psi.
Duty cycle on the 630cc injectors @ 3 bar w/ 24 psi (T67 turbo):
57% @ 4800
62% @ 5480
69% @ 6320
70% @ 7080
Steps for calculating injector duty cycle can be found here.

_Modified by tekstepvr6 at 12:54 AM 9-26-2008_


that is an extremely safe tune!

nice work. they say that you should not pass 80% injector duty cycle... so you still have some room to play


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (c0ntract_thrilla)*

Thanks for the link & info brian! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_Quick update.
Jeff tweaked the throttle mapping a bit.
Jeebus what a difference it made. The car cold starts like stock. Seriously.
Throttle positions are not NEARLY as sensitive - it feels like my old drive by cable supra. (aka 1/4 throttle actually feels like 1/4 throttle







) That's a very good thing.
14-17psi daily. Just another few months 'till a new clutch, water/meth, a new AWIC heat exchanger, and no more cat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Then we'll do some ~high boost numbers.









X2 jeff tweaked my car at h20, and its simply amazing now, the whole car feels tighter do to the amazing throttle response, and the car pulls like crazy in comparison to before, the responsiveness literally feels like a v8 car because it is so sharp now when you touch the peddle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ohh and i love the 27.4 mpg avg i got on the way home














Thank you Jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







just for proof


_Modified by 24valvedGTI at 10:45 AM 9-29-2008_


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (24valvedGTI)*

RE: E85
This stuff is AWESOME.
-Jeff


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_RE: E85
This stuff is AWESOME.
-Jeff


E85 used instead of 50/50 water/meth? Really?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*

Consider the fact that there are ZERO gas stations in CT that sell E85, this is not an option you should consider.

-Jeff


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Consider the fact that there are ZERO gas stations in CT that sell E85, this is not an option you should consider.

-Jeff

Pm'd with E85 goodness.










_Modified by MeiK at 3:21 PM 9-30-2008_


----------



## GTI...VRsicks (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jefnes3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jefnes3* »_Consider the fact that there are ZERO gas stations in CT that sell E85, this is not an option you should consider.


If it were readily available what benefits would it give in place of water/meth mixture? I mean I know it is very high octane, but would it give better results than a meth mixture? And could it be introduced in the same amounts (nozzle size) as water/meth would? Haha needed to get those questions out.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI...VRsicks)*

It wold replace the gasoline. It would be hard to say whether the level of effect is the same as a W/M setup without actually testing it.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (PhReE)*

terrible gas mileage though


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

Hah, are you trying to say it wasnt shiity befoe














You prolly want to move to 870's for E85 tho.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Hey, i know get out 1.8t guy, but i might be selling my friend my GTi and getting a 24v GLI







coming from a BT 1.8t, this would ultimately be in the works. Probably already covered and i havent looked enough yet, but what requires motor rebuilt territory? its around 300-320wtq for the 1.8t when rods start to go banana. I didnt see in the OP you said rods and i could be happy with 400 VRT lol


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*

550 wtq.


----------



## theswoleguy (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DarkSideGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarkSideGTI* »_550 wtq.

oh wow, seriously 550 wtq, before any motor work just a maybe a HG spacer, sold lol, 2.8L bigger turbo and still less lag then i have now. SOLD


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (theswoleguy)*

550wtq for maybe a few dyno/track pulls... maybe...
400wtq or less daily is the "safe" rule from what I've understood on a HG spacer. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Some guys do more - I wouldn't. Last year I was at 387WTQ daily on the OEM engine.
Can you do more? Sure. SHOULD you? Not unless you have deep pockets


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*

Dyno?


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pOrKcHoP bOy* »_Dyno?

Still waiting for Water/Meth. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








edit: Oh from last year? lol I never bothered to scan it since it made me so sad.







([email protected]) It was disgusting since one of the injectors was shorting out... the engine was essentially 1/6'th dead at that point.







Not even a month later a piston was cracked in half - and even at the dyno shop and a month before it there was some pretty serious blow-by out of the catch can. Boraturbo01, Jeff @ C2, the Sleeper's guys, and a few crazy spanish RX7 enthusiasts can back up my really, really, really, lame HP/TQ claim tho.










_Modified by MeiK at 9:01 AM 10-11-2008_


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MeiK)*

yah i was there and it made 400whp i have it on video but i never uploaded it cause every body was unhappy with there numbers but it was super hot that day and humidity was un-real. jeff was saying it seemed a bit low and i thought so to for 21psi.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (boraturbo01)*

Not bad, 400whp on 5-cylinders http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif With the meth and 25psi I think you'll be in the 550-600whp at least


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (pOrKcHoP bOy)*

Come next summer I am going to be doing a W/M setup for sure. I just still can't decide on which one to go with. Oh well...


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

what's going on, meik?
what's going on with the other dude with the vrt? the guy with the polished caps on a few different things. 24Valve something... the guy who says, "I paid for all my stuff and built it all myself" or something along those lines.
-Emron


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (Emron)*

24valvedgti http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Emron)*

Nothing new. I've been stupid busy. A buddy of mine and I are starting a home improvement contracting business. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Plus I'm doing a few diff things that would get laughed at in a car forum... (involving geckos and frogs)








Anyways.
The battery died 2 days ago. Only a week after i said, "These teeny batteries work great - i've never had a problem!" lol







Karma.
Mr. Karanda (24ValveGLI) wanted to build his motor for his build. Installing a C2 kit is one thing. Building a 24V from the rods up is a different thing all together. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I told him to head to Sleeper's. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I'm not going to get into someone else's car over my head.








The VR6 bug is actually making progress for the first time in 8 months tho.







I got the tranny back from the machinist 2 days ago and we're planning on working on the car this weekend.







Not a day too soon. My girlfriend was about to kill me.








edit: I'm getting bushings for the front end soon... Suggestions?


_Modified by MeiK at 8:17 AM 11-12-2008_


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_I'm not going to get into someone else's car over my head.









I understand where your coming from


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (24valvedGTI)*

Meik i think emrom was talking about this 
_Quote, originally posted by *24valvedGTI* »_
X2 jeff tweaked my car at h20, and its simply amazing now, the whole car feels tighter do to the amazing throttle response, and the car pulls like crazy in comparison to before, the responsiveness literally feels like a v8 car because it is so sharp now when you touch the peddle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ohh and i love the 27.4 mpg avg i got on the way home














Thank you Jeff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 







just for proof 


Either way Meik is right i will be going to sleepers to have the car built.
Meik you have a pm








_Modified by 24ValveGLI at 11:28 AM 11-12-2008_


_Modified by 24ValveGLI at 9:26 PM 6-2-2009_


----------



## braupe (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (24ValveGLI)*

Bump for an awesome build!


----------

